# [OCC] Stargate SG-1 – Confrontation – OCC Thread



## Keia (May 2, 2003)

*[OCC] Stargate SG-1 – Confrontation – OCC Thread*

This is the OCC thread for Stargate SG-1 – Confrontation.  Out of Character comments, questions and discussions are welcome.

Non-players / spectators are welcome to comment on the story, characters, etc.

Please try to stay relatively on topic.   (no 2 pages of posts on the new X2 movie here, etc. – unless, of course it related to the Stargate story or ideas, heh heh)

*Various Post Threads*
_[Roster/NPCs]_ http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=49604
_[Recruitment] _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=48936
_[New OOC Thread] _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=85965
_[Old OOC Thread] _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49654
_[Old IC Thread - Part I] _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49672
_[Old IC Thread - Part II] _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=59736
_[New IC Thread - Part III] _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=80076


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2003)

*Wealth bonus*

 Formula
Starting Wealth 5 (from 2d4) plus Occupation Bonus + Feats + 1 for every even level + 1 per rank of profession.

For finalized Characters this would be:

Durant has a starting Wealth bonus of 10 [Base 5 + 2 Occupation + 3 Levels (at 2nd, 4th, and 6th)].
Nguyen has a starting Wealth bonus of 12 [Base 5 + 3 Occupation + 1 Levels (at 2nd) + 3 Profession].
Campbell has a starting Wealth bonus of 8 [Base 5 + 1 Occupation + 2 Levels (at 2nd and 4th)].
Grayson has a starting Wealth bonus of 8 [Base 5 + 3 Occupation].
Donovan has a starting Wealth bonus of 8 [Base 5 + 1 Occupation + 2 Levels (at 2nd and 4th)].
Fallon has a starting Wealth bonus of 8 [Base 5 + 1 Occupation + 2 Levels (at 2nd and 4th)].
Ilianov has a starting Wealth bonus of 8 [Base 5 + 1 Occupation + 2 Levels (at 2nd and 4th)].

Alternates:
Montoya has a starting Wealth bonus of 13 [Base 5 + 1 Occupation + 1 Levels (at 2nd) + 6 Profession].
Fisher has a starting Wealth bonus of 7 [Base 5 + 1 Occupation + 1 Levels (at 2nd)].

From this amount make any purchases that you want under the base DC.  Any additional items wanted, please post here in order of preference (note DC) and a final wealth number not to go below.

Campbell (Fanog) your good as we discussed previously.  Any additional items will come from remaining wealth above.


----------



## Jarval (May 3, 2003)

Items higher than my Wealth score of 8 are marked in red.

*Equipment:*
Backpack 3 lb, DC 10
- Climbing gear 10 lb, DC 11
- Compass 0.5 lb, DC 5
- Flashlight (standard) 1 lb, DC 4
- Portable stove 1 lb, DC 9
- Rope (150') 12 lb, DC 9
- Sleeping bag 4 lb, DC 9
- Tent (2-person dome) 4 lb, DC 11
- Trail rations (12) 1 lb, DC 5

Worn/Carried
- Casual clothes
- Winchester 94 7 lb, DC 15
- 40 .444 rounds ? lb, DC 6


In order of preference, the items with high DCs are:

Winchester 94, DC 15
Backpack, DC 10
Tent (2-person dome), DC 11
Sleeping bag, DC 9
Portable stove, DC 9
Rope (150'), DC 9

Buying this lot would drop my Wealth score down to 1, which is a bit lower than I'm happy with, but I really do need all of this equipment, so I'll take the hit down to Wealth 1.  Looks like the Stargate job came along at just the right time for Lucas


----------



## Keia (May 3, 2003)

Jarval,

looks good.  Also add a well-used civilian truck (your choice).  It's one of those vehicles that you'd trust your life with in the rough, but long distance something is bound to go wrong.

Wealth is currently at one.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 3, 2003)

We have to buy our own weapons and equipment?  Shouldn't some of it come from the government if we're working for them?


----------



## Keia (May 3, 2003)

The items that you are acquiring with your starting wealth are your own personal items.  Once everything is underway, you'll have a better idea of the additional equipment available to you.  This additional equipment provided by the SGC is either on loan each mission or on loan for purposes within SGC.

Anything you want outside of the SGC needs to be acquired with your own funds.  Call it starting equipment if you will.

Keia


----------



## Vardeman (May 3, 2003)

Items higher than my Wealth score of 13 have the DC marked in red.

Equipment: (Total wt=65.5 lb  Light encumbrance)

[color=sky blue]Worn[/color] (44.5 lb)/Carried (21 lb)

- [color=sky blue]Backpack 3 lb, DC 10[/color] (holding 38.5 lb)
--- [color=sky blue]Concealed carry license 0 lb, DC 10[/color]
--- [color=sky blue]Demolitions license 0 lb, DC 10[/color]
--- [color=sky blue]Demolitions Kit 5lb, DC 13[/color]
----- [color=sky blue]Blasting caps (15) 7.5lb, DC 4 each[/color]
----- [color=sky blue]Detonators, Radio controlled (5) 2.5 lb, DC 10 each[/color]
----- [color=sky blue]Detonators, timed (5) 2.5 lb, DC 7 each[/color]
----- [color=sky blue]Detonators, Wired (5) 5 lb, DC 6 each[/color]
--- [color=sky blue]Compass 0.5 lb, DC 5[/color]
--- [color=sky blue]Flashlight (penlight w/colored filters) .5 lb, DC 4[/color]
--- [color=sky blue]KBar Knife 1 lb, DC 7[/color] (will a KBar use regular knife stats?)
--- [color=sky blue]Multipurpose tool (leatherman) .5 lb, DC 9[/color]
--- [color=sky blue]Binocs, std 2 lb, DC 7[/color]
--- [color=sky blue]Chemlights (10) 2lb, DC 2 per 5[/color]
--- [color=sky blue]3 box magazines 1.5 lb, DC 4 each[/color]
----- [color=sky blue]10mm rounds (50) 1 lb?, DC 5 per 50[/color]
--- [color=sky blue]Duct tape (2) 2 lb, DC 4 each[/color]
--- [color=sky blue]Trail rations (12) 1lb, DC 5 per 12[/color]
--- [color=sky blue]Sleeping bag 4 lb, DC 9[/color]
- [color=sky blue]Uniform 2 lb, DC 9[/color]
- Range pack (Oversized) 3 lb, DC 9
--- Fatigues (desert camo) 3 lb, DC 9
--- Leather jacket 4 lb, DC 10
--- Ghillie suit 5 lb, DC 6
--- Parka (desert camo) 3 lb, DC 9
--- Undercover vest 3lb, DC 14
- [color=sky blue]Holster, concealed carry .5 lb, DC 5[/color]
--- [color=sky blue]Glock 20 10mm 3lb,[/color] DC 18
----- [color=sky blue]Laser sight .5 lb,[/color] DC 15



In order of preference, the items with high DCs are:
- Glock 20 10mm, DC 18
- Laser sight, DC 15
- Undercover vest, DC 14

Buying this lot would drop my Wealth score down to 8, which is just fine with me.

V


----------



## Keia (May 3, 2003)

Vardeman,

Wealth of 8 works for me as well.  Go ahead and add the respective equipment to your character.

As for the K-bar, you can acquire a mastercraft (+1) one with a purchase DC of 10, if you want.  It shouldn't impact your wealth at all.

Keia


----------



## Calim (May 3, 2003)

Contractor's field bag dc 6
Portable digital video recorder not listed
Notebook dc 23
Printer dc 12
scanner dc 12

It is unfortunate but if he can't afford one he will do without all.  He may come from a wealthy family but the only thing he expects from them is the occasional phone saying they are still alive. Not that he hates them he just never learned to love them.


----------



## Vardeman (May 3, 2003)

Finally found a pic for my character...

(hope this works)

V


----------



## Fanog (May 3, 2003)

Here's a list of additional equipment I'd like Campbell to have. Most stuff will still have to be provided by the SGC (guns, uniform etc.)
I'm not sure on fatigues, are they usually provided by the military, or are they considered personal equipment?

- Clothing (Business outfit), DC 12
- Fatigue Jacket, DC 7
- Contractor's Field Bag, DC 6
- Uniform, DC 9
- Notebook DC 23
- Binolculars, Standard DC 7
- Range Pack, DC 7

The notebook is going to be a problem, I hope I can get it without letting my Wealth drop below 4. This would be the minimum I'd like to keep.

Fanog

Edit: Figured I need something to carry all this stuff in. Added the Range pack. Shouldn't be a problem with Wealth +8.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 3, 2003)

> Two of the twelve on this list have been found dead, and those former individuals were in the closest proximity to Cheyenne Mountain.




By my count, twelve people were interested in playing. No coincidence, I suppose?   

I'll watch the show from time to time!


----------



## Jarval (May 3, 2003)

I've found a pic of Lucas 

[EDIT: Removed pic to repost in the Rogues Gallery thread.]


----------



## Keia (May 3, 2003)

Calim,

The DC for a portable digital video recorder is DC 19.

The field bag doesn't impact wealth.

Buying the Notebook first (1d6 roll for 11-15 points higher than wealth - 2 rolled) brings your wealth to 5.

Buying the Recorder next  (1d6 roll for 11-15 points higher than wealth - 2 rolled, again) brings your wealth to 2.

Buying the printer and the scanner will bring your wealth +0, if that's what you want.  Only one of them will make your Wealth +1.

Keia


----------



## Keia (May 3, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> * By my count, twelve people were interested in playing. No coincidence, I suppose?
> 
> I'll watch the show from time to time!  *




Purely coincidental . . . 

Keia


----------



## Keia (May 3, 2003)

Fanog,

The Fatigue Jacket, Contractor's Field Bag, Uniform, Binolculars, Standard, Range Pack will have no impact on your wealth.

The notebook(1d6 roll for 11-15 points higher than wealth - 2 rolled [man, that's 3 times . . . I need a new die) brings your wealth to 5.

Clothing (Business outfit) brings your wealth to +4.

Keia


----------



## Keia (May 3, 2003)

Question to all,

Do you prefer to know what was rolled and when it was rolled (that is when I can tell you) in the In-Character post, then describe the results.  Or do you prefer to have me make the roll and just describe the results for you.

Keia


----------



## Calim (May 3, 2003)

Sometimes the knowing the roll is cool but other times it is just more information


and i will lay off the printer and get the scanner so i can reasonably buy gas somehow.  

and leave my wealth at +1


----------



## Vardeman (May 3, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Question to all,
> 
> Do you prefer to know what was rolled and when it was rolled (that is when I can tell you) in the In-Character post, then describe the results.  Or do you prefer to have me make the roll and just describe the results for you.
> 
> Keia *




Some rolls are meant to be hidden, and the rest, IMHO, if you give us some info in the description of how good or how bad the roll was, could also be hidden.  If it's something that could be improved with a bit of heroic effort (i.e. action die... errr... I mean point ), then I would like to know that.

V


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 3, 2003)

I can go either way with the rolls.  It won't affect me any.

ok...equipment wise...how's this look?  I'll of course take a 10 or 20 if needed for any of that.

Starting Wealth: +12

Personal Equipment

*Equipment:*

*Flashlight, penlight* 0.5 lbs, DC 3
*Pepper spray* (2) 1 lbs (0.5 each), DC 5
*First Aid Kit*, 3 lbs,  DC 5
*Cellular modem* 1 lbs, DC 6
*Taser* 2 lbs, DC 7
*Mesh Vest*, 7 lb, DC 8
*Cell phone* – DC 9
*Lockpick Set*, 1 lb, DC 9
*Multipurpose tool*, 0.5 lb, DC 9
*Digital audio recorder*, 1 lb, DC 10
*Backpack*, 3lbs, DC 10
*Aluminum travel Case (for computer)*, 5 lb, DC 10
*Leather Jacket*, 4 lbs, DC 10
*Printer*, 3 lbs, DC 12
*Scanner*, 3 lbs, DC 12

*Digital camera* 0.5 lbs, DC 14
*Computer, notebook (4 upgrades)* 5 lbs, DC 31, +4 to computer use


I'm going to assume SG will provide her with the electrical, mechanical, demolition kits plus armor and weapons and the like?  She's a professor and wouldn't exactly possess any of that.  Um - do we need to purchase clothing or basically assume we have clothes and uniform will be provided?


----------



## Keia (May 3, 2003)

Kitana,

You can assume to own normal clothing.  Anything special would have to be purchased.

Notebook computer with four upgrades (2d6 for 16 or more points higher, plus 1 for 15 or higher - rolled 7 for a total of 8), leaving current wealth at 4.

Acquiring the digital audio recorder (DC 14) reduces the Wealth by 2 to a final Wealth of 2.

Keia


----------



## Fanog (May 3, 2003)

I'd prefer not to know that actual result of the roll. For me, it detracts (a bit) from the in-character experience, I'd take a good description of the character's effort any day.
Of course, I could live by any decision the group makes...

I'll update my post in the duty roster to update my equipment list. I'll also make clear where I keep what, at the moment of entering/leaving the plane. Don't know how important that may be, but after the first IC post, I don't know _what_ to prepare for. 

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 4, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Kitana,
> 
> You can assume to own normal clothing.  Anything special would have to be purchased.
> 
> ...




ah that fits better the poor improvished professor archetype 

er the digital audio recorder has a DC of 10, I would have bought that before the computer and the digital camera

well I wil continue to wait patiently (or impatiently hehe) to start! whoo hoo!  looking forward to this game and it is looking good!


----------



## Keia (May 4, 2003)

> er the *digital audio recorder *has a DC of 10, I would have bought that before the computer and the digital camera




My bad,  Digital Camera, not digital audio recorder.  Wealth is at 2.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (May 4, 2003)

I do not have any need to know the actual roll results.  I figure a small description of what happened (or didn't) is just as good.

I will have my equipment posted shortly.


----------



## Jarval (May 4, 2003)

I'm happy with not knowing the results of rolls for the most part, although I think some kind of track of damage dealt in combat situations could be helpful.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 4, 2003)

Gear that Durant has carried back from Europe

Oversized Range Pack   DC9
Fatigues   DC9
Dress Uniform   DC9
Casual Clothes   DC 8
Fatigue Jacket   DC7
Photojournalist Vest   DC9
Cell Phone   DC9
Duct Tape   DC4
Fake ID  DC? (10?)
Hand Cuffs/Zip-Ties DC6
Lockpick DC 9
Multipurpose Tool  DC 9
Chem Light Sticks (10) DC4
Compass  DC5
Flashlight/Penlight   DC3
Mesh Vest   DC8
K-Bar knife   DC10
Cell Phone   DC9
Bolt Cutters  DC6
Light Undercover Shirt  DC13
Leather Jacket  DC10


Holster/Hip  DC5
Holster/Concealed Carry  DC5
Illuminator  DC7
Supressor/Pistol  DC 12

Need:
  Night Vision Goggles   DC17
  Binoculars  DC15
  GPS Receiver  DC15


I will post Weapons within 24 hours.  I am trying to figure something out.  I know the movie and show used MP-5's  and M-16/M4's, but I will get back to you on specifics.  

Let me know if there needs to be any changes.

Okay, here are the weapons Durant will ask for to begin the mission:
  MP5 PDW (p67 Ultramodern Firearms)  DC23
  MP5 KA5  (p67)  DC20, If I can not get the above
     -4 (30 round) magazines
  HK .45 MK23 USSOCOM Pistol  (p35 Ultramodern Firearms)  DC22
    -6 (12 round) magazines


----------



## Keia (May 4, 2003)

I'll hold off until weapons are posted.  These would be your personal weapons, not those issued by the SGC.


----------



## Fanog (May 4, 2003)

Oh my, it seems like we're going to be in for a bumpy ride...

I love it already. 

Fanog


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 5, 2003)

*Rylee's Equipment*
Starting Wealth: 8

* Items higher than my wealth score are in red*
Winchester 94		Puchase DC 15	
Pathfinder		Purchase DC 14
First aid kit		Purchase DC 5
Multipurpose tool	Purchase DC 9
Backpack: Standard	Purchase DC 7
Binoculars: Standard	Purchase DC 7
Compass		Purchase DC 5
Flashlight: Standard	Purchase DC 4
Tactical Map		Purchase DC 3
Mesh vest		Purchase DC 8
Rope			Purchase DC 5
Sleeping bag		Purchase DC 9
Trail rations		Purchase DC 5
50 .444 shells		Purchase DC 6
50 .22 bullets		Purchase DC 4


Wish List
Winchester 94		Puchase DC 15	
Pathfinder		Purchase DC 14
Multipurpose tool	Purchase DC 9
Sleeping bag		Purchase DC 9


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

nuke261,

I don't have Ultra-Modern Firearms currently, so I'm not going to permit the weapons at this time.  I'll consider them for later in play, but at this point I'd have to say no.

[edit] Get me the complete stats on these weapons and I'll consider them, but the answer is most likely no.  Also, a DC of 22-23 will drop your wealth by 1d6+1, not leaving you with anything else able to be purchased.[/edit]

An HK MP5 has a DC of 20, dropping your wealth from 10 down to 8.

A MAC ingram M10 (.45) has a DC of 15, dropping your wealth from 8 down to 6.

The light undercover shirt has a DC of 13 which is above you wealth of 10.  This drops your wealth down to 5.
The nightvision goggles and binoculars each drop your wealth by 2 leaving you with a final wealth of +1 and no GPS receiver.

Keia


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

Dark Nemesis,

Your requests drop your Wealth to +3 and are okay by me.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (May 5, 2003)

Vardeman, here we go!!


----------



## Nuke261 (May 5, 2003)

Keia,
No problem on the weapons.  I have some issues with Ultramodern Firearms, anyway.  I will keep things simple.  Right now, what has transpired in the game will work for me.  I will make final adjustments to my gear for your aproval in the morning, when I am (hopefully) thinking better.

kid A,
I will post you Durant's letter to Andreev soon.

Looks like things are off to a crazy start, everyone!!!!  I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Vardeman (May 5, 2003)

Nuke,

Oorah!!  Semper Fi!!

Vardeman


----------



## Jarval (May 5, 2003)

FYI, the Genetech campaign setting featured in Dungeon 96 has stats for the FN P90, the weapon used by SG teams in later series of Stargate.

*P90:* 2d8 dmg; Crit 20; Ballistic; Range 70'; RoF S, A; Magazine 50 box (5.7mm round); Size Large; Weight 8 lb; DC 21; Res (+2).


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

On the Wizard's website, they discussed in an article the reasoning behind only having weapons that did 2d4, 2d6, 2d8, 2d10, etc. and primarily the reasoning was to create a greater usage of various weapons based on features other than damage.

It made some sense but I have some issues with it as well.

To counter this article, I acquired the Modern Players Companion ( the 'MPC') last evening from Game Mechanics which was written by the same people that put out the D20 Modern Game.  Overall, it seems more like what should have been in a web enhancement rather than having to pay 5.00 for it.  However, in there, they recommend the UltraModern Firearms as an excellent resource for weapons. *Shrug*

After I've had more time to read the MPC, I'll allow feats, advanced classes and equipment, from it.  Already, I'm okay with several occupations that are included in it.

The FN P90 looks fine.

Keia

p.s. Hope everyone is enjoying so far.  Should have everyone in place by end of week, if not sooner.


----------



## Fanog (May 5, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *p.s. Hope everyone is enjoying so far.  Should have everyone in place by end of week, if not sooner. *



I must be honest and say that this comes as a bit of a relief to me. I'm really looking forward to how this'll go, and I was a bit anxious that maybe some us wouldn't get any 'screentime' for the next couple of weeks. It's nice to hear that we'll all be able to play soon.

One question I had after the first rounds of IC posts: Where is the rest of us? Are we still 'at home'? Did we even receive the letter instructing us to go to Colorado by plane?
I was just kind of curious, but maybe this will get clear as we get introduced...

Fanog


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *One question I had after the first rounds of IC posts: Where is the rest of us? Are we still 'at home'? Did we even receive the letter instructing us to go to Colorado by plane? I was just kind of curious, but maybe this will get clear as we get introduced...*




Yeah, don't worry.  The letters didn't arrive at the same time, so some of the mystery will be when it arrives and what's going on.  It will all be clear (including any changes I make to your written introductions) as you get introduced.

Keia


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

Just introduced Jeremiah Grayson.

Keia


Vardeman, nuke261

Great job so far.  Keep up the good work!  Montoya, don't know if I made this clear in my post but the layout is:

the plane, 
old woman yelling at the top of the emergency stairs, 
emergency stairs, 
airman at the bottom of the emergency stairs (kneeling), 
airman on opposite side of baggage cart (crouching), 
baggage cart, 
you (crouching), 
sedan speeding toward you.

Keia


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

Calim,

Jack bought Jeremiah's bluff. Bluff roll (24), Sense Motive (5) - rolled a one.  Very funny. . . had to report it.

Keia


----------



## MadThinker (May 5, 2003)

This is the equiptment I had hoped to aquire:

This is the stuff I can afford.
Quantity      Item                             Weight              Cost(DC)
     1             Fatigue Jacket                2lbs                   7
     2             Ghillie Suits (Forest and Desert)  5lbs      6 each
     1             Casual Clothes               2lbs                   8
     1             Mesh Vest                       7lbs                   8
     1             Duct Tape                       1lb                     4
     5             Chemical Light Sticks      1lb                     2
     1             Leg Holster                     1lb                     5
     25           Zip-Tie                             .5lbs                  6

If I can't have a Search and Rescue Kit
     1             Compass                          .5lbs                 5
     1             Rope (150ft)                    12lbs                 5
     1             Sleeping Bag                    (See Below)      
     1             Flashlight/penlight           .5lbs                 3

Things I Should Have/need to be supplied with

     3             Fatigues (Forest,Desert,Urban)  3lbs       9 each
     1             Medical Kit                         5lbs                 15
     1             Pharmacist Kit                   6lbs                 17
     1             Rangefinding Binoculars    3lbs                 15
     1             Oversized Range Pack       3lbs                 9
     1             Dress Uniform                    2lbs                 9
     1             Backpack                            3lbs                10

     1            Search and Rescue Kit        7lbs                12

Weapons I would like to have issued

     1           HK USP .45                          2lbs                 17
     6           Clips          
     1           H&k G3 SG/1                        13lbs               20
                      This weapon makes since for my sinceit is a sniper rifle but can also fire full auto when needed. It makes it so he will not have to carry 2 weapons.
     5-10      Boxs of 7.62mm ammo                               4 each


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

Mad Thinker,

I'll need specific stats on the HK USP similar to the way Jarval described the FN P90 above.

Based on the rolled I made, you can have either the two weapons, the dress uniform, and the afforded stuff, or everything but the two weapons.

Either way, you're wealth would be at +0 att he start of play.

Let me know,
Keia


----------



## Vardeman (May 5, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *...  Montoya, don't know if I made this clear in my post but the layout is:
> 
> the plane,
> old woman yelling at the top of the emergency stairs,
> ...




So the unarmed airman is on the other side of the same baggage cart I'm behind?

V


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

Vardeman said:
			
		

> *So the unarmed airman is on the other side of the same baggage cart I'm behind?*




Yes.


----------



## MadThinker (May 5, 2003)

I made a few changes, let me know what you think.


This is the equiptment I had hoped to aquire:

This is the stuff I can afford.
Quantity Item Weight Cost(DC)
1 Fatigue Jacket 2lbs 7
2 Ghillie Suits (Forest and Desert) 5lbs 6 each
1 Casual Clothes 2lbs 8
1 Mesh Vest 7lbs 8
1 Duct Tape 1lb 4
5 Chemical Light Sticks 1lb 2
1 Leg Holster 1lb 5
25 Zip-Tie .5lbs 6
1 Standard range pack  2lbs  7
1 Bolt Cutters 5lbs   6
1 penlight   .5   3
1 Search and Rescue Kit 7lbs 12

2 Fatigues (Forest,Desert,) 3lbs 9 each

1 H&k G3 SG/1 13lbs 20
This weapon makes since for my sinceit is a sniper rifle but can also fire full auto when needed. It makes it so he will not have to carry 2 weapons.
5-10 Boxs of 7.62mm ammo 4 each

When I was looking at medical kit I could not find a description for surgical tools. What is in that.


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

Mad Thinker,

Okay, the H&K G3 (assuming I approve it) is 12 about your base Wealth and is greater than 15, therefore your Wealth is reduced by (1d6 +1, rolled a 4) 5 to a base Wealth of +3.

The search and rescue kit reduces your wealth an additional +1 to +2 for your final Wealth.

Keia

p.s. get me the stats on the H&K G3


----------



## MadThinker (May 5, 2003)

H&K G3 SG/1: 2d10 dmg; Crit 20; Ballistic; Range 100'; RoF S, A; Magazine 20 box (7.62mm round); Size Large; Weight 13 lb; DC 20; Res Lic(+1). 3ft. 4in in length(2ft 9in folded stock). It is a weapon of quality so it is considered a mastercraft weaponand receives +1 on attack rolls.


----------



## kid A (May 5, 2003)

Here's the gear I was hoping to have with me:

(This is gear I have on me.  I am playing as tho I was taken to the airport right after work, and never had a chance to go home.)

Compass        .5lbs    DC5
Binoculars      2lbs    DC7
Casual Clothes    2lbs    DC8
Pocket Knife    1lbs    DC7
Contractor's Field Bag    2lbs    DC6
Flashligh/Penlight    .5lbs    DC3

Cell Phone        DC9
Fatigues (NASA Jumpsuit)    3lbs    DC9
Overcoat        3lbs    DC9

Ruger Servics Six Revolver    2lbs    DC14
Digital Camera        .5lbs    DC14
PDA (loaded w/ Starcharts and Files)    .5lbs    DC16


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

kid A,

That's fine.  Your purchases bring your starting wealth to +4.  Add the materials to your sheet in the rogues gallery.

The same goes for everyone else whose gear has been approved.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (May 6, 2003)

Revised  Gear that Durant has:
Color = Worn at the moment 

Oversized Range Pack   DC9
Fatigues   DC9
Dress Uniform   DC9
Fatigue Jacket   DC7
Duct Tape   DC4
Hand Cuffs/Zip-Ties DC6
Lockpick DC 9
Chem Light Sticks (10) DC4
Compass  DC5
Mesh Vest   DC8
Bolt Cutters  DC6
Leather Jacket  DC10
Casual Clothes DC 8 
Photojournalist Vest   DC9  
Cell Phone   DC9
Fake ID  DC? (10?)
Multipurpose Tool  DC 9
Flashlight/Penlight   DC3
K-Bar knife   DC10

Holster/Hip  DC5
Holster/Concealed Carry  DC5


Sig Sauer P228  DC18
     [Damage 2d6, Critical 20, Type Ballastic, Range 30, Rate S,    Size Small, Restriction Lic+1, Caliber 9mm, Length 7 in, Weight 2lb, Magazine 13 Rounds, Also grants a +1 circumstance bonus to Sleight of Hand checks to conceal the weapon]

2 additional [13 round) magazines


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2003)

Nuke261,

No fake ID at this time, the Sig is alright for a weapon.  Is the Sig in place of the Mac that I previously purchased for you?

By the way, the Sig isn't currently on you, it's with your gear.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (May 6, 2003)

Keia, 
I will loose the Fake ID, no prob.  The Sig is the only firearm I supply myslef.  Once I take it from my baggage, it will be on me at ALL time as a back-up weapon.  No Mac-10, not Durant's style.  But he will still make good use of the HK and 2 Glock's that Davis has supplied.


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2003)

nuke261,

Understood.  With only one weapon, your Wealth is back to +8 assuming those are items on the most recent list are all that is wanted.

Note it as such on your character in the rogue's guild and welcome to the game - course Montoya did all of the dirty work before you got there.

Keia


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2003)

Calim,

Bluff total for Jeremiah was 25.  Definitely smooth, you might have sold him a heater with the difference between your bluff and his sense motive.

Keia


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2003)

Vardeman,

After you think for a moment, Montoya does recognize the name Durant (Reputation check Rolled 18 + 4 Montoya's Int + 5 in the same profession + 2 some notoriety = 29 vs. DC 25).

You've heard conflicting stories on Durant.  He's a Navy Seal, helps develop anti-terrorist units, been in the Navy for years.  On one hand, higher ups use his name to scare troops they want to muster out or retire.  On the other hand, men that have served with him couldn't ask for a better leader - a hard @ss, unconventional, but a hell of a leader.

Keia


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2003)

Started Rylee Fallon and Lorelai Nguyen

Enjoy!

Keia


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2003)

Jarval,

Where are you when the airman comes to deliver the letter to you.  I'm having some trouble placing you somewhere specific in Boston or the surroundings.

Thanks,
Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 7, 2003)

heh heh

the poor poor airman...the troubles he'll have...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 7, 2003)

Poor random NPC airmen.  What tough lives they much lead!


----------



## Fanog (May 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Lorelai had always been a sap for a man in uniform*



Well, isn't that convenient when she'll be working for the USAF soon...   

Fanog


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2003)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *Poor random NPC airmen.  What tough lives they much lead! *




Who said they were random?   

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 7, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *
> Well, isn't that convenient when she'll be working for the USAF soon...
> 
> Fanog *




lol - let loose a 19 year old genius who has a thing for uniformed men loose in a military installation?  I forsee some _interesting_ events...


----------



## Jarval (May 7, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Jarval,
> 
> Where are you when the airman comes to deliver the letter to you.  I'm having some trouble placing you somewhere specific in Boston or the surroundings.*



Lucas could be pretty much anywhere, but he's most likely to be either a) in one of Boston's parks, enjoying the greenery, or b) doing a presentation on survival techniques at one of the universities.  But feel free to put him where ever is convenient for you.


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2003)

Dark Nemesis,

I ran through three full rounds of shooting - mostly misses - to speed things along.  Also, please add your equipment to your character sheet in the rogue's gallery.  Thanks!!

Keia

Any questions from anyone - feel free to ask (at least relating to the game ).


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 7, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Dark Nemesis,
> 
> I ran through three full rounds of shooting - mostly misses - to speed things along.  Also, please add your equipment to your character sheet in the rogue's gallery.  Thanks!!
> 
> ...




Yeah, can I take my yummi airman home with me?


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2003)

Assuming the two of you get out of your current predicament. 

Keia


----------



## Fanog (May 7, 2003)

I wrote IC as if I had a watch even though my equipment list doesn't contain it. I assume that kind of stuff is okay?

The airman is a luitenant, right? Do I have a rank yet? I don't really know how to handle the airman... Are we on equal footing, or do I basically just have to do as he says?

Fanog


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2003)

Fanog,

The watch is no problem (it's just not state of the art, etc.).

As far as rank goes, being a non-comm liaison with the US Army would probably put you at Staff Sergeant or an E-6 pay grade.  That's probably where you're at.  As far as relations with the lieutenant, that's completely up to you.

Anyone have any suggestions to add on that.  Nuke261, Vardeman?

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 7, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Assuming the two of you get out of your current predicament.
> 
> Keia *




Well ;p I'm waiting to hear back from that, yes...hehe


----------



## Nuke261 (May 8, 2003)

Keia and Fanog,
I would say that any characters in this game would be considered pretty impressive V.I.P.s and that the Air Force is there to take care of them.  I would speak to the officer  with respect, since they are treating us with respect (Mr., Ms., etc).  So basically my vote is for equal footing, at least for now.
Nuke


----------



## Vardeman (May 8, 2003)

The characters (other than my own) would be respected for ability more than anything.  Those of you with lieutenants, just remember, that's the lowest commissioned rank.  So a good LT will heed the advice of anyone more experienced than himself, so in your own field, they should be happy to follow along.  Airmen, on the other hand are enlisted, similar to privates or corporals, if you're more familiar with army/marine ranks.  They're USED to being bossed around.  My character, being a sergeant is just high enough to be a nuisance to the LTs and a pain in the butt to the airmen. 

V


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 8, 2003)

Lorelai is a complete civilian - no rank whatsoever.

Also extremely young for her profession - though quite briliant little child genius type.  I think she'd be at the bottom of whatever totem pole we've all got if you combine her age, immaturity, and naivete  to boot, hehe.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 8, 2003)

What?  They are not just random NPCs?  Darn!  *puts away the 'Cannon fodder' signs*  Though I must say, my character seems to e doing the best job of acting as cannon fodder!


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

Kid A,

I just noticed that you didn't give a yes or no to your offer.  So I thought I'd give you the chance in play.

Keia


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

Mad Thinker,

I haven't forgotten about you, I promise. I'm working something extra special for you.   Just so many choices, so little time.

Keia

p.s. Seriously, I'll have you up and running by Thursday afternoon.

Not too bad, I've gotten to almost everyone by my Wednesday start day.  What?  I'ver started already? . . . . Damn.

Off to sleep


----------



## kid A (May 8, 2003)

keia,

s'okay, i was a little vague in my intro...

i was just waiting for my cue!  thnx!


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

Kitana,

I'm going to speed you through over the course of the afternoon so that hopefully you'll be in place and ready before you leave for the weekend.

Enjoy yourself and don't do . . . aw, nevermind.   

Keia


----------



## Fanog (May 8, 2003)

Keia, I was 'on a roll' and may have gotten carried away a little. 

Please let me know if I should make my posts shorter, so you'll have more time to interject. Let me know how far I come with what I've posted so far.

Leonard has taken the stuff as on the list in the Duty Roster, except for the ammo, which is in his shoulder bag instead of in the large bag.  (Just noticed the knife, that might be a problem too. I'll fix that later... I have to run now.)

Fanog


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

Fanog,

Never worry about being on a roll.  If you assume too much, I'll stop you in a follow-up post.

Yeah, the knife would be a problem on a commercial flight - at least in the carryon.

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 8, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *
> Yeah, the knife would be a problem on a commercial flight - at least in the carryon.
> 
> *




Hmm... then I guess Rylee's rifle would definitely be a problem.  ^_^


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmm... then I guess Rylee's rifle would definitely be a problem.  ^_^ *




And maybe even the rifle you recovered from the sniper.  Speaking of which . . .

Rolling the sniper you find a light undercover shirt, an HK PSG1 with one in the chamber and another clip of 5 bullets, and essentially a search and rescue kit.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 8, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Kitana,
> 
> I'm going to speed you through over the course of the afternoon so that hopefully you'll be in place and ready before you leave for the weekend.
> 
> ...




heh heh... 

ok I've been increasing my posting rate to keep it up.


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

Kit,

Too funny  

Loved the post

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 8, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Kit,
> 
> Too funny
> 
> ...




lol - I hope Krizzel appreciates the irony


----------



## Nuke261 (May 8, 2003)

Hey!! 
Since when is Stargate part of the soap opera network?!  Montoya and Durant better hit a strip club near the airport or people are going to start to wonder  about us.  
Guess I missed the part in my Stargate letter about being able to bring a date.  Damn.  Guess Durant will have to steal someone elses...

Just having fun people!!!  I think the game is going fantastic!!


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

Soap opera network, huh?   

Who was traveling with Durant?  Vardeman you have the opportunity not to board that plane, I'm thinking it might not be safe.   

Seriously, though.  I didn't choose your date, nuke261. 

Stargate always had looks and glances, talk on occasion.  You guys will fondly look back to these happier . . . simpler . . . . times when you're screaming your heads off at the ends of Goa'uld pain rods.

"Hey, remember those Air Force LTs? "  *Argh*

"Yeah . . . sigh," *Zottt, Argh*

The vision reminds me of the Firefly torture sequence - a classic!

Keia

p.s.  Hope everyone is enjoying the story so far.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 8, 2003)

Goa'uld pain rods!!!!!!
Goa'uld pain rods!!!!!!

Yikes!!  Alright Kiea, I'll calm down.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 8, 2003)

Just doing some lurking and I  wanted to say how much I love the way you have organized your game Keia, with the date, time, and place at the top and the OOC stamp at the bottom. Care if I steal the idea for my games.


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

With nine players in locations throughout america, it was by necessity.  I have no problem with you using it, but I must admit, I borrowed it from KitanaVorr's excellent games.

Hope you like the story so far. Wait till the real fun starts!

Keia


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 8, 2003)

This is the kind of game that I wish I could get into. But I am always too slow jumping in. I am kicking myself in the head for not joining Kitara's RESIDENT EVIL game when I had the chance. And this game looks like it is going to be a GREAT one. Well at least I can lurk!


----------



## MadThinker (May 9, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Mad Thinker,
> 
> I haven't forgotten about you, I promise. I'm working something extra special for you.   Just so many choices, so little time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 9, 2003)

I would like to make a Treat Injury skill check while Rylee is patching herself up.  *heh*  I bought these skills, gosh darnit, I'm gonna use 'em!


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 9, 2003)

ps...I trust that by the time I get back Lorelai will still have _some_ clothing left?  Well, unless Mr. Lieutenant is more than just all talk...

toodles!


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2003)

*Modified Healing Rules*

I'm going to use the treat injury rules from KitanaVorr's Resident Evil game.  I think they give some purpose to a first aid kit.  Plus, I expect there to be some amount of combat in my game.  OKay, more than some.

*Treat Injury:* Works as indicated in the book with the following exceptions regarding the First Aid Kit

*First Aid Kit:* 
- A full kit has 4 uses. Once you use it, then its gone.
- Allows you to heal hit points
- Without First Aid Kit all Treat Injury rolls will be at (-4)
- dazed, unconscious, or stunned characters have DC 15

DC+Treat Injury Roll
*<10* 1 hit point 
*10-14* 2 hit points, stabilize dying character
*15-19* 1d4+1 hit points 
*20-24* 1d6+2 hit points  or 1d2 ability points
*25-29* 1d8+4 hit points  or 1d4 + 1 ability points
*30+* 2d6+6 hit points  or 1d6 + 2 ability points

*Medical Kits* work the same except it can be used only once per hour and can restore 1d8+4 hit points or 1d4 ability points  automatically.  It also allows you to heal poison.

*Surgery Kits* work the same except that I'll be more lenient on the fatigue. Max 6 hours of fatigue, -1 hour per point over the DC the surgeon. It can only be used once per 2 hours.


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2003)

Okay,

I've updated everyone but Vardeman and Mad Thinker, both of which are waiting on what others do (Vardeman -> Durant, Mad Thinker ->ahead of every else time wise).

I'll be posting much less frequently over the weekend.  I have hopes of having everyone together by Tuesday/Wednesday of next week, maybe sooner.  I always say I don't plan on posting, then I go nuts, but at least I'm covered if I don't post.

Anyway, any questions/issues?

Keia


----------



## Fanog (May 9, 2003)

Just a short one: I'm not really familiar with the rules for weapons and military personnel, and I just wanted to make sure I got it straight before posting

- Weapons as hand luggage is definately a no-no, but I _may_ be able to bring them in my normal luggage, using my military ID and pulling some strings.

Is that it? (as far as Leonard knows at this point)

Fanog

(BTW, I love how everyone is somewhere else and how you can all see it coming (crashing?) together. Great job.  )


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2003)

Fanog,

You are correct in your assessment.  In luggage with proper ids, okay.  In carry-ons - nope.

Keia


----------



## Fanog (May 9, 2003)

Ok, thanks. I edited my equipment list to take this into account. 
(Wow, I even remembered to put my swiss army knife in the range pack.  )

Fanog


----------



## Jarval (May 9, 2003)

Umm, I don't seem to have had a response to my last post yet.  It's been up for a couple of days, so it could just be that I've missed your response, Keia, but I thought I'd better check.  If this is just me being unobservant, then oops and sorry in advance.


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2003)

Jarval,

Sorry, you were also one of the ones I was waiting for Durant's and Montoya's plans because you're a few hours ahead of them

You're good to go now!

Keia


----------



## Jarval (May 9, 2003)

No problem.  To be honest, I'm rather relived that I didn't miss a post of yours


----------



## Calim (May 9, 2003)

which would put me sometime into tomorrow then game time that is right?


9 pc's i dont envy you


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2003)

Yeah Calim,

You're the farther away in terms of starting locations.  Then everyone else is on the east coast.  Hopefully, I've kept you curious with the reservation and the airman. 

Keia


----------



## Calim (May 9, 2003)

I'm still here aint I.


----------



## Keia (May 10, 2003)

Just waiting on Nuke261 to post to start having everyone fall into place.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (May 12, 2003)

Here is what Durant has on hand as he and Montoya head over to Campbell's plane.


Duct Tape DC4
Hand Cuffs/Zip-Ties DC6
Casual Clothes DC 8 
Photojournalist Vest DC9 
Cell Phone DC9
Multipurpose Tool DC 9
Flashlight/Penlight DC3
K-Bar knife [MASTERWORK +1] DC10

Holster/Concealed Carry DC5

Glock 20 provided by Major Davis

Sig Sauer P228 DC18
[Damage 2d6, Critical 20, Type Ballastic, Range 30, Rate S, Size Small, Restriction Lic+1, Caliber 9mm, Length 7 in, Weight 2lb, Magazine 13 Rounds, Also grants a +1 circumstance bonus to Sleight of Hand checks to conceal the weapon]

1 additional [13 round) magazines


----------



## Vardeman (May 12, 2003)

Montoya has the following as he follows Durant to Campbell's plane:

Marine dress greens
Multipurpose Tool
Flashlight/Penlight
Holster/Concealed Carry
-- Glock 20
Beretta provided by the pseudo-airman at the last airport. 
1 additional 15-round magazine for the Glock

V


----------



## Fanog (May 12, 2003)

Keia, some questions about the latest round of posts.

1) I assumed that the airmen has followed me the gate and is still beside me. Your post didn't really say, but I thought you would've said so if he had stayed behind somewhere.

2) Did it look like the airman was actually preventing me from talking, or was he just being nice and let me avoid the hassle?

3) Did I get a chance to catch the airman's name, read it off his badge some time earlier, perhaps? That would save me having to constantly type 'the airman' or 'the lieutentant'. 

Thanks.
Fanog


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2003)

Fanog,

1) The airman accompanied you to the boarding ramp then stopped (he doesn't have a ticket).  I'll go back and make that more clear in my post earlier.

2) No, based on your sense motive roll, he was taking responsibility for pushing you through security and everything so that he would take the flak rather than you.  Assuming something went wrong.

3) Sure, you hadn't asked before, and I guess going through I hadn't mentioned it.  His name is Lt. Barry Stewart, stands about 6'2" 240 lbs., African American descent, midwestern accent or lack thereof.  Looks like maybe he played linebacker for the Air Force Academy a couple of years ago.

Review my last post regarding you.  I'll have it editted in a couple of minutes.

Keia


----------



## Fanog (May 12, 2003)

Ok, thanks. I edited my post to incorporate this, changed my actions a bit.

Fanog


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2003)

Fanog,

Looks good, as always.

Keia


----------



## kid A (May 12, 2003)

Keia,

This astronaut John Jameson...  he doesn't happen to have a dad in the newspaper business in NYC does he?  ;-)


----------



## Fanog (May 12, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Fanog,
> 
> Looks good, as always.
> 
> Keia *



Wow. Jee, er, thanks. 
I'm having a good time playing this character, and I'm really curious to see how the others'll handle this. 

Fanog


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2003)

kid A said:
			
		

> *Keia,
> 
> This astronaut John Jameson...  he doesn't happen to have a dad in the newspaper business in NYC does he?  ;-) *




Why do you think he lived so close to the airport - so he could visit his dad.  Alright, so that one was too obvious 

Keia


----------



## kid A (May 12, 2003)

> Why do you think he lived so close to the airport - so he could visit his dad. Alright, so that one was too obvious




Keia,

I thought it was a nice touch!  I enjoyed it!


----------



## Vardeman (May 12, 2003)

Campbell is military, right?  What's his current rank?  I didn't see it in his character sheet.

V


----------



## Fanog (May 12, 2003)

I picked this post from an earlier post in this OoC thread.
Staff Sergeant works for me. I forgot to add it to my char sheet, I'll just fix that now. 

Fanog



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *(...)As far as rank goes, being a non-comm liaison with the US Army would probably put you at Staff Sergeant or an E-6 pay grade.  That's probably where you're at.  As far as relations with the lieutenant, that's completely up to you.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions to add on that.  Nuke261, Vardeman?
> 
> Keia *


----------



## Vardeman (May 13, 2003)

OK, so he's a staff sergeant.  Got it.

V


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2003)

KitanaVorr, Kid A, Mad Thinker, Dark Nemesis, Jarval, Calim:

I'm putting you all on hold for a short time, all of you are ahead of the remaining three by many hours.  You can post a reply if I've set something up but I won't be updating you until I find out what's going on with the rest and bring them up to real time.

Thanks
Keia


----------



## Fanog (May 16, 2003)

I'm moving this weekend, so I probably won't have board access Next guaranteed post is monday, at university.

Sorry Keia (and others), I hope I won't hold up the game too much. 

Fanog


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2003)

Okay,

Let's keep moving the story on the ramp.  I'll edit in Fanog's comments/actions into my posts (Fanog, post them either here or to me in e-mail and I'll work them in).

For now, assume Campbell is agreeable and on board with the team and we can continue from there.

Keia


----------



## Fanog (May 19, 2003)

Campbell's post, in reaction to Durant's explanation:

_He seems genuine. If they had been the ones to do me in, they wouldv'e done so before Stewart was here. Let's roll with it, see where this all leads._

"Ok, sounds reasonable. Tons of questions, but they can wait for later. I'll follow your lead."

Leonard keeps his position near the edge of the ramp, waiting for the Lieutenant with a relaxed look on his face that would convey that he wasn't in any kind of trouble. Still, he tries to keep his eyes on all of the people present, not really sure how safe he is, and where the danger would come from.


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2003)

Fanog,

Added your information here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=894013#post894013

Welcome back!!
Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (May 20, 2003)

WooHoooo!!!  90 posts!!!  Seems like just yesterday I was at 9.  Oh, that was two days ago.

Anyway, wanted to share a military term I used.  SITREP stands for Situation Report.  Don't know if anyone needed that info or not, but I felt it could come in handy in the future.


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2003)

I think we're ready to get everyone rolling again, sorry for the story delays.  Have Fun!!

Madthinker,
I think you may have missed one of my posts for you:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=891065#post891065

Over the course of the next several hours I should have a post for everyone.

Keia


----------



## Fanog (May 20, 2003)

I updated my equipment list once more. Glad to be armed again. 

(all of this is assuming that everything was still in my range pack, but I guess you would have said so if there were any surprises in there...)

Fanog


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2003)

Yeah, I didn't mess with _your_ gear. 

heh, heh. . . .

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 20, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Yeah, I didn't mess with your gear.
> 
> heh, heh. . . .
> 
> Keia   *




Of course not.  You were too busy stealing all _my_ underwear.


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2003)

_*I*_ didn't steal your underwear . . . . ah you've finally latched on to the main story arc of the campaign . . . well, um, no not really. 

Keia


----------



## MadThinker (May 22, 2003)

Keia,

Sorry I did not get back to you right away. I have had a busy couple of days at work. I'm back on track now.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 23, 2003)

hehe - hope you enjoy my condensed theory on travel between parallel worlds


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2003)

Fanog and Vardeman:

If you're planning nothing IC, time will pass to 8:15pm and the pickup of Fallon . . . well, hopefully.  Assuming she still gets on the plane. 

Keia


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2003)

Jarval,

Sorry but there's a slight change to your story.  You'll be going to JFK, not LaGuardia.  If you could change your posts to reflect that, that would be great.  

I realized there's no one at LaGuardia to pick you up since Durant went to Syracuse to pick up Nguyen, Campbell and Montoya are at JFK.

Thanks and sorry for the confusion,
Keia


----------



## Jarval (May 27, 2003)

No problem.  I'll go make some edits.

*EDIT:*  All done.  Turns out I'd only mentioned LaGuardia by name once.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 27, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Jarval,
> 
> Sorry but there's a slight change to your story.  You'll be going to JFK, not LaGuardia.  If you could change your posts to reflect that, that would be great.
> 
> ...





Not to be a nit picky idiot (ok maybe yes) - but why is Lorelai flying out of Syracuse and not Ithaca?


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2003)

Kit,

I checked the flight schedules and timing of when the event occurred and I couldn't get a flight out of Ithica to connect to Denver and/or Colorado Springs at the time I wrote the post.  So, I did a search on possible connects and Syracuse thru LaGuardia to Denver worked perfectly with the times and date that I had planned.

So . . . I tried to get you a flight out of Ithica but it was booked.  Sorry 

Keia


----------



## Vardeman (May 27, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Not to be a nit picky idiot (ok maybe yes) - but why is Lorelai flying out of Syracuse and not Ithaca?  *



Because the rates were cheaper that day?  

V


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2003)

> " Lt. Hearst, Gun it!!!!!"




Things just got interesting . . . 

heh, heh, heh . . . .

Keia


----------



## Vardeman (May 28, 2003)

Did Montoya's shopping spree cost him any wealth loss?  Also, does the cell phone have a digital cam integrated with it?  If not, can he get a decent digital cam that can be linked to the phone?


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2003)

Vardeman said:
			
		

> *Did Montoya's shopping spree cost him any wealth loss?  Also, does the cell phone have a digital cam integrated with it?  If not, can he get a decent digital cam that can be linked to the phone? *




No, the shopping spree didn't cost any wealth.  The cells do not have digital cams but one could be purchased.  The wealth DC is 15 for such an item within the Airport.


----------



## Vardeman (May 28, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No, the shopping spree didn't cost any wealth.  The cells do not have digital cams but one could be purchased.  The wealth DC is 15 for such an item within the Airport. *



OK, he should be able to get that with a take 10 and a minus 2 to his wealth, right?

V


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2003)

Vardeman, 

Yeah, that's fine.  Make it so.

Keia


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2003)

Mad Thinker,

What a lousy set of rolls you got dealt.  The MPs made their spot check to notice the Hearts actions and the car accelerate.  Shots at the car's tires were a 19 and a natural twenty, blowing both tires on one side.  Hearst's check to maintain control of the vehicle was a modified -4 (Rolled 2 + 2 for skill -4 one tire -4 other tire), blowing the DC 10 check by ten or more, causing the car to roll.

Bad start right when you get into the action,
Keia.


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2003)

FYI,

Tangent Communications was simply a name pulled out of the air.  However, when I later did a search on the name, I realized that there was such a thing and that the colors I had chosen were the same.  I modified the symbol somewhat, though. . . 

Weird though . . . and purely coincidental . . . and all those other disclaimers at the end of movies.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 29, 2003)

I can see that Lorelai and Durant have the beginnings of a _beautiful_ friendship.


----------



## Keia (May 29, 2003)

That's definitely the fun part of slowly working everyone together.  The characters get first and second impressions of each other that by just saying 'you're all together' doesn't achieve.

Also, I get to color some of the character's backgrounds, which is fun, too.

Keia

p.s. yeah Kit, I think those two will have a lot of interesting conversations. . .


----------



## Calim (May 30, 2003)

WOW


----------



## Keia (May 30, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *WOW *




I haven't forgotten about you Calim.  I just need to get everyone on the east cost together and I'm stretching your events out.

I'm sorry about that, but in actuality you're a day ahead of everyone else.  I hope you're enjoying the story so far.

Keia


----------



## Calim (May 30, 2003)

WOW

is all I can say cause this is keeping me reading and following along and i care about what happens 

so yeah I guess you could say I am having fun

this is going to be an interesting mix of people once it is all said and done


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 30, 2003)

I think so to

Who are the civilians in the group?

I know Lorelai is one (and as non-military as you can possibly get)


----------



## Jarval (May 30, 2003)

Lucas is a civilian as well, although he's worked as a consultant for the military on occasion.


----------



## Keia (May 30, 2003)

Jeremiah Grayson and Rylee Fallon are civilians as well.

Keia


----------



## Fanog (May 31, 2003)

Keia,

I was a little confused by your update regarding Fallon and Campbell. The way I wrote my previous post, I had already intended to take Fallon to the Lear directly. (The Captain only gave us one key card for the Lounge, which Leonard passed on to Montoya. Since he has no way into the lounge, he'll have to go to the Lear instead.)

Also, I had assumed that Fallon's injuries wouldn't be visible, because otherwise she might have had some more troubles at the airport. My bad about that, I'll add it in my next post...

Fanog


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2003)

Fanog,

Nevermind.  You're right . . . I'll edit out the thinking part of my post and get you guys to the airplane - my bad.

Keia


----------



## MadThinker (May 31, 2003)

Keia,

Does Hearst have a weapon on him?


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2003)

He had a side holster, so you think he should have a weapon.

Keia


----------



## Calim (Jun 1, 2003)

The Soccer Fields
Choctaw Reservation, Oklahoma
2:30am, Late Spring, 2003


this time right?


----------



## Keia (Jun 1, 2003)

Calim,

Time flies when you're having fun. . . . nope, its not right.  It will be pm in moments 

Keia


----------



## MadThinker (Jun 1, 2003)

Keia,

Can I get into the trunk of the car from the inside?


----------



## Keia (Jun 1, 2003)

Mad Thinker,

Nope, not unless you had a really good utility knife and about 3-5 minutes.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jun 1, 2003)

To all,

I'd like to get at least daily posts from everyone involved until we get everyone together.  I've got some very patient people that deserve to play in the game as well and interact with everyone.

To accomplish that, I'm going to set up a hot seat for the next several days.  The hot seat is for those who are the earliest on the clock.  This is the person I need to post to continue the story for everyone else.   No pressure, huh?  It may take one port / it make take several, but the goal is to get everyone together within one month of real time (that's June 4th - time flies, huh?). I don't want to sacrifice the role-playing aspects, however. As I said earlier, this interaction time between the characters is crucial. 

The times are as follows for everyone in the timeline:

Hot Seat: Durant

7:14pm : Nguyen
8:55pm : Campbell, Fallon
9:45pm : Montoya, Fisher
1:55am : Ilianov
1:55pm : Donovan
2:30pm : Grayson

I will continue to move those later on the clock slowly until everyone in on the same time.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 2, 2003)

KIT,
scruffy looking nerfherder?

"Scruffy looking?
Who's scruffy looking?
>Roar from Chewie<
Go ahead, laugh it up fuzzball."

Nuke        =0)


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 2, 2003)

Hey Gang,
Wanted to mention that I am getting a new computer tomorrow.  I do not see it causing any problems with posting, but thought I should say somethng just in case.
What great timing with me in the Hot Seat and all!!
Nuke


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2003)

Nuke,

congrats on 100+ posts.  Awesome!!

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2003)

Hotseat Update

Hot Seat: Nguyen 

7:16pm : Durant
8:55pm : Campbell, Fallon
9:45pm : Montoya, Fisher
1:55am : Ilianov
1:55pm : Donovan
2:30pm : Grayson

I'll keep updating this until we're up to spend with everyone.  If we don't reach my goal, don't sweat it.  The story is much, much more important than rushing things.  I will nudge things along where I can though (like the lack of IC combat at Syracuse, though it might have happened if Stewart hadn't crit'ed on a knockout punch).

Keep me posted on vacation plans and we'll work around them as best as we can.  My only vacation of any real length in sight is Gencon in July.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 2, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *KIT,
> scruffy looking nerfherder?
> 
> "Scruffy looking?
> ...




I figured a quote from Star Wars would be appropo


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2003)

I thought it was awesome!!  then again the stargate series always had a reference here and there to star wars or wizard of oz, etc.

very cool!
Keia


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2003)

Vardeman,

I'm going to hold up your search results till we get the Durant, Nguyen issues on the road and into your timeline.  Should be soon.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

hehe...


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2003)

> Finally she closed her eyes and did the most embarrassing thing that any young woman could do - even if she had never ever been in danger of anything her entire life, never felt this kind of fear, or even truly understood the situation - she fainted just as the car pulled up to Durant.




Classic!!

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Classic!!
> 
> Keia *




I thought it was rather amusing myself


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

I have a question though - where is everyone there in that front seat?  I think you said Stewart leaned Lorelai up against the front seat, where is he then while he's busy wrapping up his arm?


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I have a question though - where is everyone there in that front seat?  I think you said Stewart leaned Lorelai up against the front seat, where is he then while he's busy wrapping up his arm? *




Terrell is in the drivers' seat, Lorelai is between Terrell and Stewart and back in the seat, Stewart is in the passenger's seat sitting on the front of the seat and leaning on the back.  A tight situation, but not too bad since the black sedan's are mid-size luxury vehicles.  Regardless, someone's gonna have to sit in back with Durant and Krizzel once they're out of harms way.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jun 5, 2003)

Everyone,

I'm going to bypass my no posting on the weekends to try and get to a comfortable point for Kitana before she's unavailable on the 8th-18th.

So check this Friday/Saturday, I'll be posting and keeping up with everyone to keep the ball rolling.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 5, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *
> Proffessor, why don't you check and make sure you don't have any actual wounds under that  ruined shirt of yours.  We wouldn't want anything to sneak up on you, would we." *




oh god - you are just making it too easy for me to be naughty


----------



## Fanog (Jun 5, 2003)

If I'm ever going to sound like Neelix, being the 'morale officer', please hit me...

...hard.

  

Fanog


----------



## Keia (Jun 5, 2003)

Fanog,

I wouldn't worry too much about that.  Campbell's probably the best looking guy on the team (Cha 17) or best personality guy.  I think Jeremiah is up there as well though.

No worries, you make being a 'morale' officer look good!! (Neelix couldn't pull that off). 

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2003)

Hotseat Update

Hot Seat: Durant

7:28pm : Nguyen
10:15pm : Montoya, Fisher, Campbell, Fallon
1:55am : Ilianov
1:55pm : Donovan
2:30pm : Grayson

I'm giving Nuke261 a chance to reply, then I'll bring the six together at the Lear.  Those on the Lear feel free to introduce yourselves to those you haven't seen and continue to interact. 

Montoya, you've gotten word on you last update that Durant is expected between 11:30pm and 12:30am.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 6, 2003)

Aw man...and things are just getting really fun between Lorelai and Durant.

*fight fight*


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Aw man...and things are just getting really fun between Lorelai and Durant.
> 
> *fight fight**




Okaayyyy, I guess I can let this go on another round or so!  I think I'm gonna add an age warning on the IC thread - just in case.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2003)

Hot Seat Update

Hot Seat: Montoya, Fisher, Campbell, 

10:15pm : Fallon
11:45pm : Nguyen, Durant
1:55am : Ilianov
1:55pm : Donovan
2:30pm : Grayson

Okay!!  Good job everyone, we are just moments away from joined 66% of the group together (an even higher percentage if we count Krizzel).  I'm gonna let the next 12-15 hrs real time be for introductions and conversations between those in the Lear and entering the Lear.

Then an update to day two (for most of you, Donovan and Grayson - you're already there) and some experience points handouts to all for (real-time) Saturday around 4:00pm.

Thanks and I'm having a great time, 
Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 7, 2003)

Keia, I am Loving the game!!!  You are doing a fantastic job of setting things up and providing enough detail to let us play.  
I am excited to be a part of it!!
Thanks,
Nuke


----------



## Keia (Jun 7, 2003)

Hi all,

Didn't complete the first day wrap-up.  Feel feel to just ahead to the Arrival of Durant and Nguyen at 11:45.  I'm assuming eating, some small talk, watching Ocean's Eleven (current version) - after Sower helps set it up, then just as its finishing up - Durant shows up.

But . . . .

I did do experience point awards. and they are as follows (including combats and story awards).

Durant: 625 xps [Total: 16,375 xps]
Montoya: 550 xps [Total: 4,300 xps]
Campbell: 250 xps [Total: 11,000 xps]
Donovan: 250 xps [Total: 16,000 xps]
Ilianov: 250 xps [Total: 11,000 xps]
Fisher: 400 xps [Total: 7,150 xps]
Fallon: 1,000 xps [Total: 11,750 xps] (sniper was CR 5!?!)
Nguyen: 450 xps [Total: 4,200 xps]
Grayson: 250 xps [Total: 1,000 xps] 

Good jobs all around.  Hopefully day two will be even more exciting.  It's shaping up that way. . . 

Keia

[edit] Changed xps for Grayson to reflect new character sheet layout (Thanks Calim!!).  Calim, Go ahead and level Grayson, but added descriptions of how and why you developed the skills, feats, class abilities as per the GoT Roster example for Malcolm.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 8, 2003)

ok Nuke + Keia

Just take Lorelai into the Lear Jet with you, drag her away from Terrell if you wish.  Then put her wherever while I'm gone.  She'll be pretty much very sweet and nice to everyone but Durant.

Kit


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 11, 2003)

Can I wait for Kitana to get back before I post?  I don't want to hold things up, but I don't want to screw up our continuity either.  

Also, I will be gone June 12-15.  
Sorry, Hero Comic Con is calling!!


----------



## Keia (Jun 11, 2003)

Go ahead and post, I just knew she'd probably want a retort.  Nothing to crazy, though (from her).  I think everyone is waiting for you to post your entrance and start the introductions over again, then its off to tomorrow land.

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 12, 2003)

Wow!  Seemed like it was a slow day of posts for people who were on the Lear.  What is going on, are we waiting for nuke261 to respond or something?


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2003)

Dark Nemesis,

Yeah, I think that's it.  He noted about that he would be gone from the 12th-15th so if he doesn't post by early afternoon, I'll post for him that way we can keep the momentum going on this.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jun 13, 2003)

We're missing both Durant and Lorelai (Nuke261 to the 15th and KitanaVorr to the 18th) for a few more days.  I'd like to continue in the Lear jet and get everyone to North Carolina in the meantime.  Feel free to chat among yourselves (those in the Lear) and learn more about each other.  Introductions for the two above well happen after  they return (Durant sooner than Lorelai).

Kid A, I'm ready for your post and to see if you can get to SJ AFB to get Mad thinker's butt out of the fire he's in.  We'll see how it plays out. . . 

Keia


----------



## Fanog (Jun 13, 2003)

Smooth!  

(Just wanted to let you know that I really like the way you've handled things on the Lear. Neat.  )

Fanog


----------



## Calim (Jun 13, 2003)

New Season in less then 2 hours
YAY


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2003)

Saw the episodes - very cool.  Kinda moved through things a little quickly at times but very cool.

Keia


----------



## kid A (Jun 16, 2003)

Keia,

Sorry about the wait.  Had some unexpected internet difficulties over the weekend.  I've posted, and I'm ready to get to SJ AFB!

Rock on.

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Jun 16, 2003)

*Some help with putting faces to names*

Lt. Jonas Terrell
_SMART/STRONG/FAST
Student[Knowledge(Earth and life sciences), Knowledge(technology), Computer Use]
_

Lt. Jonas Terrell is in the Air Force currently serving as a recruiter in New York.  Very little is known about him other than he made his home in Cheyenne, Wyoming, pilots helicopters, and has some knowledge on the sciences.  Oh, and he’s deathly afraid of Lt. Commander Craig Durant.

*Age:* 24
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6'4"
*Weight:* 225
*Eyes:* Dark brown, with some green
*Hair:* Brown
*Skin:* Light tan


----------



## Keia (Jun 16, 2003)

*Some help with putting faces to names*

Lt. Barry Stewart
_STRONG/CHARISMATIC/SOLDIER
Athlete[Balance, Drive, Tumble, Brawl]_

Lt. Barry Stewart started his career with the Air Force playing linebacker for the Air Force Academy.  After his term, he decided to stay on rather than start a lucrative football career to serve his country.  His charisma has served him well in the military in relations with civilians, but would have been outstanding endorsing products as a football player.

*Age:* 26
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6'1"
*Weight:* 210
*Eyes:* Dark brown
*Hair:* Black
*Skin:* Dark brown


----------



## Keia (Jun 16, 2003)

*Some help with putting faces to names*

Lt. Chris(tine) Reed
_STRONG/FAST/SOLDIER/INFILTRATOR
Adventurer[Bluff, Spot, Firearms Prof.]_

Lt. Christine Reed is somewhat of a mystery at the moment.  

*Age:* 24
*Gender:* Female
*Height:* 5’9"
*Weight:* 115
*Eyes:* Green/brown
*Hair:* Auburn
*Skin:* Somewhat pale


----------



## Calim (Jun 17, 2003)

Still here loving the game and loving the fact we are closer to getting all involved


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2003)

Editted in an interlude to cover for a double post that I had made.  My mistake - your reward.  Just waiting on Durant and Ilianov to post to continue the story and you are your way to SJB and then the Stargate.

Calim - haven't forgotten about you.  Just trying to push the others to get to you quickly.


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2003)

Something to warn everyone about.  The new reply button on the boards seems to be a tad slow . . . okay very slow.  Things do go through however, but re-hitting submit reply submits it again causing double posts.  I've done it, and others as well.  To eliminate a double post (or at least minimize it) edit the text of one of them and replace everything with a .  

That should reduce the space and distraction of a double post.


Mad Thinker,
You're back to the front of the line!

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nuke261 _*
> "I had a great time cuddling with you in the back seat Lorelai.  I hope we can spend some more quality time together on the flight."  He ended his remark with an exaggerated wink at her.
> *




lol!  oh holy hell...yeah...more _banter_ is coming up alright...must...rein...in...automatic...response...must...


----------



## Keia (Jun 18, 2003)

Hotseat:  Durant, Mad Thinker!!

Let's do it!  This ought to be fun.

Keia


----------



## Fanog (Jun 18, 2003)

Yep, this ought to be, uhm... _interesting_.

Keia, I hope you don't mind that I placed Leonard sitting somewhere in between Durant and Lorelai. I thought that may just come in handy.  

Fanog


----------



## Keia (Jun 19, 2003)

KitanaVorr,

I added the first two parts of information from your returning post(everything not in the present) to the appropriate area in the posts.  Please remove those and the OOC comment.  Thanks!!

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jun 19, 2003)

Everyone,

I will be going out of town probably without interenet access for the next several days (starting tonight).  I'll be able to post somewhat on Sunday and will be back to regular posting on Monday.  Have a good weekend everyone.

Keia

Please continue to talk on the Lear.  Mad Thinker - post so I can update your situation


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 19, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Everyone,
> 
> I will be going out of town probably without interenet access for the next several days (starting tonight).  I'll be able to post somewhat on Sunday and will be back to regular posting on Monday.  Have a good weekend everyone.
> 
> ...




Mission completed 

I'm waiting on answers to questions or Durant to speak.  Or if anyone else wants to talk to Lorelai - she is a bit on her loopy floaty techie high at the moment -- wait until you get her to the Stargate...hehe


----------



## Keia (Jun 19, 2003)

If Durant posts, I will update the scene - moving it forward somewhat - before I leave this afternoon.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

Hey Jarval

I've got alot more explanation on the way, just didn't want to dump it all in one post.  Just giving you time to react.

LOL - ah unfortunately for all - Lorelai's scientist background knowledge fits exactly in with my own so its pretty easy for me to ramble about those topics- er kinda like I do in real life.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Hey Jarval
> 
> I've got alot more explanation on the way, just didn't want to dump it all in one post.  Just giving you time to react.
> 
> ...




  That fine.  Lucas is going to nod and fain understanding, but truth be told, he's in well over his level.

Neat Lorelai's background fitting your own, and neater that your knowledge works in a Stargate game.  You're going a bit over my level, but I do like physics (I'm at first-year degree level, so I've only encountered things like wormholes and the Einstein-Rosen theory by thumbing randomly through my scientific encyclopedia.  Well, that and _Sliders_...)

If you don't mind me asking, what do you do for a living?  Quantum physics and time-travel seem like somewhat esoteric knowledge.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jarval _*
> If you don't mind me asking, what do you do for a living?  Quantum physics and time-travel seem like somewhat esoteric knowledge.  *




Not really - I was actually thinking of becoming an astrophysicist in my youthful university days.  My primary research was more theoretical - mostly involving blackholes and neutron stars.

I'm a full-time engineer/scientist for one of the top engineering firms in the world and I help design the systems that go into fighter jets.

lol - the story is alot longer and more complex but that's the short short short version.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2003)

_Jarval looks enviously at both Kit's job and degree._ 

Sounds like a pretty nifty job.  And who would have thought all that knowledge of black holes would come in so useful for a RPG


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Jarval looks enviously at both Kit's job and degree.
> 
> Sounds like a pretty nifty job.  And who would have thought all that knowledge of black holes would come in so useful for a RPG  *




Degrees plural! I get ragged on this nearly everyday by my co-workers.  I actually have 3 degrees not including the graduate degree I'm working on now.  I'm not even 30 years old yet.

So you can see - playing Lorelai is a snap.  Well except for having her be so naive and innocent!  That part is pretty damn tough!

 

The brat part though is plenty easy


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Degrees plural! I get ragged on this nearly everyday by my co-workers.  I actually have 3 degrees not including the graduate degree I'm working on now.  I'm not even 30 years old yet.*



You've got me beat there (says Mr still struggling with full time university work...).  That said, I've managed to figure a degree path that will not only get me my Computer Science and IT degree, but also two diplomas with no extra work.  Which is something I'm keeping quiet about to my tutors, as I'm not sure anyone else has really realized that it's possible to do that yet... 

Not that the extra diplomas really bring any advantage (one being Computing, and the other IT), but I think it's a nifty idea.  I need something better to do with my time, I guess


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah you want real pain? None of my degrees have anything to do with each other.  I got two in 4 years, the third one took extra 2 years.  And this one is taking 3 years.  Course I'm working full-time while doing this - but the good part is they pay for it.  I also have enough credits to pick up one more degree if I just take two more classes.

Computer Science you say!  Hoo-rah!
That's my specialty  - well specifically Artificial Intelligence and Automomous mobile agents.  But Cryptology interests me.

Nyah - two degrees always look more impressive than one and not many people know how closely related computer science and IT are...and not many people know exactly how different they are either.

Except for me - IT?! You lazy bum


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Yeah you want real pain? None of my degrees have anything to do with each other.  I got two in 4 years, the third one took extra 2 years.  And this one is taking 3 years.  Course I'm working full-time while doing this - but the good part is they pay for it.  I also have enough credits to pick up one more degree if I just take two more classes.*



  OK, that really sounds like tough going.  OTOH, having (pauses to count) four degrees puts you in a very select group.  Heh, "Collecting Higher Education Certificates for Fun and Profit". 


			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Computer Science you say!  Hoo-rah!
> That's my specialty  - well specifically Artificial Intelligence and Automomous mobile agents.  But Cryptology interests me.*



I'm kind of thinking about doing some AI stuff once I get to a higher level.  Fortunately, the way I'm doing my degree (through something called The Open University here in the UK) means I've got a pretty flexible path through, so I can pick up all kinds of things as I go along.  Which is nice 


			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Nyah - two degrees always look more impressive than one and not many people know how closely related computer science and IT are...and not many people know exactly how different they are either.
> 
> Except for me - IT?! You lazy bum  *



Shhh, you'll uncover my secret!    Like you say, I'm hoping not too many people know just how close the two are.  For me, it actually makes some sense to do both, as I'm interested in network communication (both the Internet, and other more specialized systems).  I'm doing a bit of science alongside the computing, as ideally I'd like to work for ESA (the European Space Agency) or a similar body.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 22, 2003)

Hey guys!  Sorry about my being out of the loop these past few days, I've been traveling!  But, I am settled down now, so hopefully there will not be any more delays from my character.


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2003)

Okay, 

I'm back from my mini-trip.  Sunday will be mostly catch-up on other r/l stuff, then full swing on Monday.  I managed to post once on the i/c to keep Madthinker and Kid A moving.  Now to get the rest of you there on the way.  

A post to get you into the morning and into North Carolina will either come late Sunday or midmorning Monday.  By Mid-morning Tuesday we're off to get Grayson!!

Everyone's doing a great job with their characters - keep up the good work.  As an aside, I will be cutting any unfinished discussions short when I post - nothing personal, just getting the story to move ahead.  You'll have plenty of time to theorize or talk strategy in the near term (when everyone is together).

Again,  great job by all - you keep it very enjoyable for me.  Couldn't ask for a better group.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

Welcome back!

We had a bit of fun while you were away but glad you've come back to speed us along.

 

I personally think I've ignored Terrell for too long - Lorelai's going to have to pay him a bit of a visit.


----------



## kid A (Jun 23, 2003)

kitana and jarval,

wow.  so, ummm, andreev has his background in mechanical and aeronautical engineering and aerospace technology, but i don't really know much about that sort of thing.  started out an engineering student in school, but finished up as a graphic designer.  i just hope i don't come off sounding too much like a dumb@$$ with my character!  ;-)

-kid A


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

kid A said:
			
		

> *kitana and jarval,
> 
> wow.  so, ummm, andreev has his background in mechanical and aeronautical engineering and aerospace technology, but i don't really know much about that sort of thing.  started out an engineering student in school, but finished up as a graphic designer.  i just hope i don't come off sounding too much like a dumb@$$ with my character!  ;-)
> 
> -kid A *




*cough*

That's what I do in real life so if you want some hints in any direction - ask me.  Don't worry about it though - whatever your character should really need to know, Keia will give you anyway.

We can just BS the rest!


----------



## kid A (Jun 23, 2003)

kitana,



> That's what I do in real life so if you want some hints in any direction - ask me. Don't worry about it though - whatever your character should really need to know, Keia will give you anyway.




thanks!  i just may take you up on that.  i'm sure that it'll be alright, i just didn't realize that we had two players who were actually in the field of the character i was playing.  just kind of felt a bit out of my depth when i read the most recent posts on OCC...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kid A _*
> kitana,
> thanks!  i just may take you up on that.  i'm sure that it'll be alright, i just didn't realize that we had two players who were actually in the field of the character i was playing.  just kind of felt a bit out of my depth when i read the most recent posts on OCC... *




I think Jarval is primarily computer science/IT though.

Well think about it this way.  Although the Stargate is based on some current theories about how such a machine would be created (and Lorelai will elaborate on her theories as to how it works once she gets a chance to), it is still Science Fiction.  So really - anything made up works in this world (as long as its Keia-approved).



Kit


----------



## kid A (Jun 23, 2003)

> Well think about it this way. Although the Stargate is based on some current theories about how such a machine would be created (and Lorelai will elaborate on her theories as to how it works once she gets a chance to), it is still Science Fiction. So really - anything made up works in this world (as long as its Keia-approved).




thanks!  i'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 23, 2003)

kid A said:
			
		

> *just kind of felt a bit out of my depth when i read the most recent posts on OCC... *



I wouldn't worry about that. I'm in applied physics myself, and most of that stuff in the post was new to me. I think that someone in Engineering or Technology wouldn't necessarily have to know the finer point of theoretical physics 

And yeah, the BS usually works. Let's hope it does so on my final exam this friday. 

Fanog


----------



## kid A (Jun 23, 2003)

> And yeah, the BS usually works. Let's hope it does so on my final exam this friday.




hope it does work!  but, if you're a gamer, and an experienced BS'er, then perhaps all will be well...  ;-)


----------



## Keia (Jun 25, 2003)

Hi all!

I'm pushing time forward again, working to get everyone together.  I apologize to Mad Thinker and Kid A for moving forward and not allowing their conversation to develop, but I didn't want to keep everyone else waiting.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2003)

Just an update.

Waiting on Mad Thinker and nuke261 to post to move things along.  

Would like to gather the entire group asap.  'Course that means that everyone else would need to get to Oklahoma . . . Jeremiah's getting awfully lonely for adventure and excitement. 

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 1, 2003)

Is it just me or does the action at Swede's place seem like a scene out of the A-Team?

Nuke


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 1, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *Is it just me or does the action at Swede's place seem like a scene out of the A-Team?
> 
> Nuke *




And what're you?  Hannibal?

I guess Andreev is more like Face...but who's gonna be the monkey boy Murdock?


----------



## Fanog (Jul 1, 2003)

Durant is Murdock, of course  (but don't tell him that. Might hurt his ego...) 

 

Fanog


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 1, 2003)

Murdock???
Murdock!!!
Durant is (the monkey boy) Murdock!!!!!

Murdock always was my favorite  =0)

But I think Hannibal is a better fit.  Slightly  off military leader, getting everyone into trouble but saving them too.  Yeah, that's my vote.
Nuke


----------



## kid A (Jul 1, 2003)

Who's Donovan then?


----------



## MadThinker (Jul 1, 2003)

The way vehicles fly upside down when they get shot at he must be Colonel Decker.


----------



## kid A (Jul 1, 2003)

Well, if Lt. Stewart is B.A. Barakas(sp?) then we're all set!


----------



## MadThinker (Jul 1, 2003)

BA. Does that mean he needs a mohawk?


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 1, 2003)

Does our plane have a red stripe down the side?


----------



## Keia (Jul 1, 2003)

This is the A-Team . . . 

Craig Durant is Col. John "Hannibal" Smith 
Andreev Ilianov is Lt. Templeton "Faceman" Peck
Luther Donovan is Capt. H.M. "Howling Mad" Murdock 
Barry Stewart is Sgt. Bosco "B.A." Baracus 
Chris Reed is Amy Amanda Allen

This is our theme song . . .  

Any questions? 

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 1, 2003)

Well I noticed someboday was quick to be in the back seat with Lt. Reed.  

I figured I'd leave the player seating arrangement go to see who would do what.  Guess it was a matter of who was last to post. . .

Don't let me moving you from place to place interrupt your conversations.  I'm just trying to get everyone together to get on with the stargate.

Have fun and keep up the posting.  (I may start a new thread once everyone is together).

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 1, 2003)

Dark Nemesis,

I forgot to let you know the hit points you recovered overnight on the plane.  I believe you were down 15 points before the sleep and you recovered 7 hit points overnight.

I believe that puts you at 33 hit points, or only down 8 total.

Was anyone else hurt (other than Stewart)?

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 1, 2003)

Those in the hotel (Montoya, Campbell, Fallon, Fisher, Nguyen),

I going to post tonight the return to the airplane.  Please feel free to post actions prior to or on the way to the airplane.  

As a side note, Dark Nemesis, you are _exhausted_ as per the Player's Handbook condition of exhausted.  I don't have my books with me, but it's like -4 to Str and Dex, no running, etc.  The weak from surgery sort of think.  The only way to recover from it is 8 hours rest.

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 2, 2003)

All right, I'll get right to work on that 8 hours of sleep.  ^_^  Yay!  More HP for me!


----------



## MadThinker (Jul 3, 2003)

Keia,

I will be out of town and unable to access a computer starting on Saturday July 5 at noon and I will not return until the following Saturday July 12 in the evening.  If you want to run my character as an npc for those dates that is fine just let me know what you think.


----------



## Keia (Jul 3, 2003)

Mad Thinker,

No problem, thanks for the notice.  Just send me an e-mail on what you want to do or say based on the current posts when the time nears that you're leaving and I'll handle the rest.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2003)

Everyone,

I'm still here, just waiting for Nuke261 to introduce the new comers and answer whatever questions before we jet into Oklahoma and a meeting with . . . Jeremiah!  

Plus, I'm sure everyone was busy with the long weekend, etc.

Keia


----------



## Calim (Jul 6, 2003)

Just as an aside Jeremiah is always trying to be as diplomatic as possible so he is always greeting everyone in the most correct way possible and always in there native tongue as well if that is discernible.


----------



## Vardeman (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry, folks.  I haven't received any email updates in the past few days.  I am still here though.  

V


----------



## Keia (Jul 10, 2003)

Vardeman said:
			
		

> *Sorry, folks.  I haven't received any email updates in the past few days.  I am still here though.  *




Good to have you back - I thought we lost you.  the action is ramping up, starting . . . today!

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 10, 2003)

Kitana,

Sorry, I missed your question in and among the cat and other posts.  Just assume he looked uncomfortable about answering it at the time and I'll try and answer it later.

Keia


----------



## Calim (Jul 10, 2003)

Why do I get the feeling that I am wlking Jeremiah to his death?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 10, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Kitana,
> 
> Sorry, I missed your question in and among the cat and other posts.  Just assume he looked uncomfortable about answering it at the time and I'll try and answer it later.
> 
> Keia *




np


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2003)

Those within the hangar . . .

Any questions or detailed actions please post in OOC to keep as many game terms as possible out of the IC thread.

By the way, Montoya's spot was a natural 20.  Good job.  You have a partial action before things get exciting.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 11, 2003)

Count on Lorelai and Krizzel to make any situtation even more complicated


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Count on Lorelai and Krizzel to make any situtation even more complicated
> 
> *




Hope so . . . who knows . . . they may save the day!

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2003)

For the combat inside the hangar:

Initiative is as follows:
Grayson
Durant
Bad Guys
Montoya
Stewart & Dyson

Montoya's second natural 20 in a row for spot.  The guys a machine. 

Good luck and have fun

Keia


----------



## kid A (Jul 11, 2003)

Keia,

Would Andreev be able to see the flashes of gunfire from the window of the lear jet?

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2003)

Kid A,

Note the lastest post.  Your spot roll was a total of 30 - outstanding, though you didn't see any flashes of gunfire, yet.  Just reactions to the gunfire. No one else spotted anything from the Lear into the hangar.

Keia


----------



## kid A (Jul 11, 2003)

keia,

thanks!  just over-ambitious, i guess.

-kid A


----------



## Fanog (Jul 11, 2003)

Leonard is using his Intuition talent, if possible. I'm not really sure how and when it works, and what kind of information it would give him (just a safe vs. troublem, I'm guessing?)

Fanog


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *Leonard is using his Intuition talent, if possible. I'm not really sure how and when it works, and what kind of information it would give him (just a safe vs. troublem, I'm guessing?)*




Okay,

Leonard's intuition about the situation gives him the sense that trouble is in the air at the hangar, based on the reactions of those around him (Will Save result of 21).  The Jet itself seems safe though.

Two more uses of intuition left today.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2003)

For the current round, Donovan and Campbell were listening to instructions from Ilianov, which took the whole round.  Actions as a result will wait til next round

I didn't include the directions (already in Ilianov's post).

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2003)

Vardeman (Montoya),

Montoya has the suspicion that the attackers aren't using metal ammunition.  Shots fired that missed by several of the SG team sparked and curses were heard.  With the oil and fumes in the hangar, not to mention barrels here and there, Montoya's demolitions skill is just screaming a potential problem.

Keia


----------



## Fanog (Jul 13, 2003)

Ok, snif... so much to do and so little time... 

I'll hold off posting until your next update (thats next round, right?')

Fanog


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2003)

Go ahead and post and I'll integrate it in Fanog.  No worries. 

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 13, 2003)

Keia,
I am working a double tonight and then right back into work tomorrow, so if I do get a chance to post it will most likely be very short (but hopefully sweet).  Feel free to advance Durant along if the need arises.  I don't want to hold up the excitement for the group because my dumb job got in the way of gaming!!!  

I think you have a good idea of how I play Durant.

Thanks and good luck guys.  I'll be back soon as I can.
Nuke


----------



## Fanog (Jul 13, 2003)

Oh, ok. Thanks. I wasn't really sure, since you didn't include Leonard in any of your last update's "OoC: " marks. I though those would indicate which of the players was clear for posting. Do they?

Anyway, I took it light on actual actions for Leonard, seeing as he took some time listening to Andreev. I'll leave it to you to sort out the mess. 

Fanog

Also, as an early heads-up: I'll be going on a holiday soon. I'll be gone from Sep 18th (Fri) through Sep 27th (Sun). Monday is for catching up, I should be back in full gear by tuesday (29th). Would you please run Leonard as an NPC during that time (assuming he survives this. )


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2003)

Montoya, 
You saw Dyson enter the jeep and yell "I'm in, go."  You fired on the attacker drawing a bead on him, but a fraction of a second to late.  You have a move action to either climb the stairs, pursue the jeep and hop in, or whatever.


Lorelai,
You heard much of what's happening in the hangar, but really can't see anything in the darkened hangar.


Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 14, 2003)

ok

you said something earlier about perhaps some things were quite explosive worthy?

I'd like to see if Lorelai notices what they are, where they are, and if she can get them blown up to take out the snipers or disable them - smoke, fumes, or otherwise so the others can escape -> chemical knowledge and demolitions

or if she notices anything else perhaps useful

also a big plus if she just distracts the snipers from the others and to her instead but as her bluff is mondo low, probably not


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2003)

Kitana,

You can't really see very well into the hangar, though you can hear the action just fine.  And hearing it would problably have you taking the same actions.  It's just details but I thought you'd want to know.

With a poor spot roll and the difficulties of seeing into a darkened building after just being in bright sunlight, Lorelai just can't make out any details within the hangar itself.  At least not yet . . .

Keia

[edit] Now I see what happened, I forgot the " 't" in my hasty typing in my previous post - my apologizes. It's been corrected.


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2003)

Calim,

A little too much for actions in the post.  More than likely, the best you'll be able to do is navigate the jeep through the hangar amid crates, gunfire, friendlies, and not-so-friendlies.  I've got to make a driving check for you based on the stress of the situation and the obstacles.


All,
Anyone following Calim's post remember that the jeep is moving through the hangar during this round.  Anyone  with if this/ then that actions, just post them here and I'll include the results in my post.

Keia


----------



## Calim (Jul 14, 2003)

Figured to much is better then to little tho.


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2003)

Calim,

Go ahead and edit your post down to wanting to do those actions or thinking about what had to be done.  You can add more detail to it but keep it to what your're looking to do.  I'll describe the outcome based on the skill checks and other things going on around you.

Keia


----------



## Fanog (Jul 14, 2003)

Keia,

I'm a little confused (again? ). Andreev's post seems to indicate that Lorelai went into the hanger and can't be seen from our position. There was some confusion between you and Kit about what she could see, but I thought she was still outside.

Could you (or Kit, maybe) give me a short update on where she actually is?

Thanks,
Fanog


----------



## kid A (Jul 14, 2003)

fanog,

i know your post was to keia or kit, but here's what i understood from the posts:

lorelai ran into the hangar and can't see much of anything.

leonard, andreev and the rest of those from the plane can't see her now, but saw her running towards and into the hangar.  so, we can't see where she is inside the hangar, but we know that's where she went.  

like i said, that's what i took from the posts...

-kid A


----------



## Calim (Jul 14, 2003)

Ok, edited my post for rounds instead of run on sentences.  Gotta remember to think in six second intervals.


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *Could you (or Kit, maybe) give me a short update on where she actually is?*




No problem,

This was the information on where Lorelai (and Krizzel) are.



> Krizzel, after giving a merry chase had decided that no where was the best place to be, so he froze and visibly shrank. Lorelai easily reached him and recovered him, *only five feet from the hangar entrance*.




Based on this, she can be seem by the others but she's just outside the hangar and a potential target from within (if everyone in the hangar wasn't concerned about each other at the moment).

Keia

ps. need to draw a map online close to what I had penciled out on paper for this.  I'll work on this for the next combat (hopefully not too soon ).


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2003)

Kid A,

You do realize that you've posted twice in the round before I've resolved any actions, right?  Edit out the second post (save it until I get you across the tarmac) so that you don't get someone else (like me) confused.

Keia


----------



## kid A (Jul 15, 2003)

whoops!  sorry!  just getting a bit excited is all!

done.

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2003)

No problem,

I'm very happy you post frequently and it wouldn't have been a problem except that we're in combat.  You're doing great - keep it up!

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2003)

For the combat in and around the hangar (adding everyone):

Initiative is as follows:
Grayson
Durant
Nguyen
Ilianov
Campbell
Fisher
Reed
Bad Guys
Montoya
Fallon - and the hamster
Donovan
Stewart & Dyson

Whew, that's a lot of initiatives . . . I'll have to whittle some of those down  

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2003)

To all,

to help those who are having trouble visualizing where everyone is, here is a *rough* sketch of where everything is.  Sorry it's not the best but it's all I had at work.

Keia

p.s. Negative xps for those who give me crap about my artistic ability


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 15, 2003)

Just two quick questions... where do I fall in the initiative?  And which way is the Jeep headed?

Yay!  Finally upgraded my comp, so I can post more than once a week.  Sorry to all for my previously slow posting habits!

DN


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keia _*
> p.s. Negative xps for those who give me crap about my artistic ability  *




I would never give you crap about that...I mean...I looked at it and right away knew it must be a lear jet...the likeness is AMAZING...


----------



## kid A (Jul 15, 2003)

fanog,

is leonard referred to as "seargent" or "staff seargent?"  so far, andreev's been calling him "mr. campbell," but i don't want leonard being offended if i'm referring to everyone else by rank and not him.  just trying to have good team relations!   

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Jul 16, 2003)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *Just two quick questions... where do I fall in the initiative?  And which way is the Jeep headed?*




The jeep is headed toward the Lear jet (toward you).  And your initiative is after Montoya.  I'll update the list.

Glad to still have you on board.  I enjoy your posts a lot.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 16, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I would never give you crap about that...I mean...I looked at it and right away knew it must be a lear jet...the likeness is AMAZING... *




Aww, thanks!  It's a good thing sarcasm can't be detected from typing .  I think I found a hidden talent - okay. . . not so much.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 16, 2003)

Keia!!
I am enjoying the game, but lets try to keep up with important things.  Durant changed out of the sweater and into a t-shirt and leather jacket back at the last stop!!!!  How could you miss such an important part of the game?

(Yes, that is Entirely Sarcasm.  Just in case you couldn't tell)


----------



## Keia (Jul 16, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *Keia!!
> I am enjoying the game, but lets try to keep up with important things.  Durant changed out of the sweater and into a t-shirt and leather jacket back at the last stop!!!!  How could you miss such an important part of the game?
> 
> (Yes, that is Entirely Sarcasm.  Just in case you couldn't tell) *




I was being nice - figured you didn't want a hole in your leather jacket.  That's what I get for being nice. 

I'll edit the post to reflect the jacket - it will just bug me otherwise. 

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 16, 2003)

*L*  And speaking of important things, I cannot go on my killing spree since I am not in the initiative order!  I want to kill things, I want to kill things!  Blood!  Gore!  Disaster!  Hamsters!


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 16, 2003)

Keia, you are the GM/DM.  Your word is law.  You are god.  And a heck of an artist!!

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Jul 16, 2003)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> **L*  And speaking of important things, I cannot go on my killing spree since I am not in the initiative order!  I want to kill things, I want to kill things!  Blood!  Gore!  Disaster!  Hamsters! *




Sigh . . . it always ends with hamsters . . . Hamsters?  Blood!  Gore!  Disaster!  Hamsters?

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 16, 2003)

Oh, and I was being sarcastic too!


----------



## Keia (Jul 16, 2003)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *Oh, and I was being sarcastic too! *




I know - just refer to the initiative order for reference.  

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 16, 2003)

Yes, hamsters!  Haven't you noticed?  Every time there is trouble, the hamsters are usually behind it.  They are evil!  Evil I tell you!  Or even... *gasp* dare I say it?  E-ville!  Yes, they're e-ville little rodents!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 16, 2003)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *Yes, hamsters!  Haven't you noticed?  Every time there is trouble, the hamsters are usually behind it.  They are evil!  Evil I tell you!  Or even... *gasp* dare I say it?  E-ville!  Yes, they're e-ville little rodents! *




I thought those were the bunnies...


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 16, 2003)

Dark Nemesis, sometimes people shouldn't drink caffeiene all day.

Kitana, sometimes people shouldn't encourage people who have been drinking caffeiene all day.

Just a thought.
Nuke


----------



## Fanog (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow, I see that people have been busy yesterday. Sheesh, can't a guy take his 8 hours of sleep without missing all the fun? 

Kid A,
even though Leonard's rank is Staff Sergeant, I think the official calling title is just Sergeant. However, Andreev has probably noticed that Leonard isn't too strict on titles with those who are not his sups. Just call him whatever you like for the moment, he might get back to you later to clear up any confusion.



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *She was a scientist, damn it, not a solider.*



Somehow, I've got a feeling we're going to read this one a lot more often...



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *If Leonard's arms are free, the cat ends up in his arms so she could better position herself.*



WTF? You've got to be kidding me...
That was really funny, thanks for lightening up my morning.  Even so, I think Leonard has his gun in both hands so no luck there.

Fanog


----------



## kid A (Jul 16, 2003)

keia:  sorry for the extra post.  just wanted to continue with the witty banter...

fanog:  thanks for the update.  i was just curious.  andreev wants to be respectful to the military members of the group, but i had just realized he hadn't been referring to leonard with rank, so if it's something that needs cleared up, we can address it when the action is over.

dark nemesis:  i agree with you about the hamsters.  they can easily escape from cages, you know.  they're really quite wiley.

nuke261:  i feel like i'm in "butch and sundance" right about now...

;-)

-kid A


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 16, 2003)

Kitana:  Bunnies are very very evil, yes.  Almost as evil as kiwis.  BUT, hamsters are the evilest of them all.  They just want you to think that bunnies are eviler, so that you'll let your guard down.  And then... THWACK!  They smack you with vegetables, which, while not necessarily lethal, still stings quite a bit.

Nuke: Hey man, it all makes sense!  its a conspiracy of the housepets.  I know, because my chinchila told me!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fanog _*
> WTF? You've got to be kidding me...
> That was really funny, thanks for lightening up my morning.  Even so, I think Leonard has his gun in both hands so no luck there.
> 
> Fanog *




Yes...."WTF" is the correct response to most of what Lorelai does indeed 

Well - all of them are conspirators...but we all know that cats truly rule the world.  Truly  the others are just pathetic pretenders.


----------



## Keia (Jul 16, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Well - all of them are conspirators...but we all know that cats truly rule the world.  Truly  the others are just pathetic pretenders. *




heh, heh, heh (evil foreshadowing music) . . .


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 17, 2003)

Don't start giving Keia ideas!!!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 17, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *Don't start giving Keia ideas!!!! *




Too late 

Speaking of evil ideas and ruling cats, is Lorelai not acting for this round?  I didn't see her name in the list of OOC who to post next.  Obviously she's not heading back to the Lear and absolutely intent on further complicating the situation.


----------



## Keia (Jul 17, 2003)

Kitana,

Your name is on the list of actions for those near the warehouse:

Campbell,
Durant,
Ilianov,
Montoya,
*Nguyen*

I'm all for you causing trouble, in character, that is.  I don't want to be responsible for you causing rouble in r/l. 

And . . . yes, I already have some great ideas.  Chomping at the bit, over here.  Yes sir.

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 17, 2003)

> I'm all for you causing trouble, in character, that is.  I don't want to be responsible for you causing rouble in r/l.




Yeah!  Too many people causing trouble r/l might make things chaotic.  ^_^


----------



## MadThinker (Jul 17, 2003)

Keia,

Sorry. I got called out of town right after I returned from my previous trip. I am back in town and am eager and ready to resume my duties. Thank you for running my character in my absence.


----------



## Vardeman (Jul 17, 2003)

Just a couple of quick questions on the tactical situation.  Where are the doors and/or windows to the hangar, other than the obvious huge door at the left end?  And does that barrel down in the lower right corner, near the head bad guy look particularly explosive or flammable? 

V


----------



## Keia (Jul 17, 2003)

Vardeman said:
			
		

> *Just a couple of quick questions on the tactical situation.  Where are the doors and/or windows to the hangar, other than the obvious huge door at the left end?  And does that barrel down in the lower right corner, near the head bad guy look particularly explosive or flammable?*




There is a door and another set of stairs where the formerly hidden bad guy was.  There is a large hangar door that is closed currently (on the east) on the building on the opposite wall as the open hangar door (on the west).  There are two windows on the north and south wall that have been blackened and these are between the catwalks and the ground floor (say at about 12-15 feet from the ground).  BTW, the catwalks are about 20 ft. off of the ground.

The barrel is open lidded and difficult to get a good idea if it was flammable - you hunch is that it isn't - being open and all.

Keia

looking for a post.


----------



## Keia (Jul 18, 2003)

Waiting for Kitana's post.  If she doesn't post by morning (9:30 est), I'll post the next round anyway.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 18, 2003)

I included everyone in a single post - somewhat shorter, but hopefully nothing will be missed.  Feel free to ask any questions.

Looks to me like an important moment . . .

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 18, 2003)

Kitana,

Lt. Reed initiated a grapple with you.  She is currently holding you but doesn't seem to be fully serious on keeping hold of you - more steering you around.  Just so you knew.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 18, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Kitana,
> 
> Lt. Reed initiated a grapple with you.  She is currently holding you but doesn't seem to be fully serious on keeping hold of you - more steering you around.  Just so you knew.
> 
> Keia *





Yep ok - btw you picked like the worst person to try and grapple with her - rofl now her pride is at stake


----------



## Keia (Jul 18, 2003)

Kitana,

If you break free, are you moving away down the hangar to the other door or still just kicking her butt?

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 18, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Kitana,
> 
> If you break free, are you moving away down the hangar to the other door or still just kicking her butt?
> 
> Keia *




Both are pretty tempting...hehe - but she'll keep moving away down the hanger to the other door, yes.  Her intention is to figure out a way to help out.  Lorelai is not very good at being a passive person.  Must be the youthful energy and gung-ho invulnerabilty of 19 year old  of course she does possess that inexplicable sense that's in cats...hehe


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 19, 2003)

Woo, it pays to revisit one's character sheet.  ^_^;  I forgot Rylee's a medical expert.  Lemme at those wounds!

-E


----------



## Keia (Jul 19, 2003)

Kitana,

You're 45 feet yet from the northwestern corner of the hangar, with Reed 30 feet behind you and Campbell 90 feet away.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2003)

I wanted to take the opportunity to inform all those playing in my game (SG-1) and those games that I play in (too numerous to list) that I will probably be unavailable as I will be on vacation at GenCon starting Wednesday 7/23 through and including 7/28.

If the hotel has high-speed access, I will be able to post occasionally, but, hey, I'm on vacation.

Enjoy the time off and feel free to interact with each other while I'm gone.  Assuming we can get out of combat before I leave.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 21, 2003)

Keia, that is great!  I am going to Gen Con thru Friday!  I'll email you my plans, maybe we can meet.  Just don't bring an Air Force escort, okay?

Anyone else going?

Nuke


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 22, 2003)

Keia, Rylee is going to attampt to use her Craft pharmaceutical skill to make a sort of smelling salt with what she has on hand.

That is cool! I am hoping to go out to Gen Con on the last day.  mebbe we'll see each other there!


----------



## Keia (Jul 23, 2003)

Everyone,

Feel free to make your way back to the jet at your own pace.  I'm gonna let the PC's take control of the NPCs within reason (to ease the interaction between everyone.  Gonna ahead and have the NPCs response or do things with reason and respect the personalities that I've developed with them thus far.

Lt. Dyson, after a few minutes on the jet, will insist on leaving to be with his family.  Rylee, there was nothing totally wrong with him (12 points real damage, 24 subdual).  Captain Samuels will receive special clearance from the tower to take back off - to New Mexico.

Have fun and be good.  I look forward to seeing how things are going when I get back.  MY hotel has high-speed internet access so I'll try and check up on everyone occasionally and maybe post a bit.  

See ya on the 28th!
Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 28, 2003)

Okay, I'm back from Gencon and will most likely post sometime tomorrow (waiting for any stragglers).  It's good to be back and I managed to pick up AEG's Stargate SG-1  RPG.  There are several things that I love about this system, including some of the basic classes and prestige classes, as well as the vitality/wound point system.

I may make some modifications based on this stuff but only with full player approval.

Keia


----------



## Vardeman (Jul 29, 2003)

Almost forgot they were coming out with Stargate after playing in this for so long...   I'm all for changing over to AEG's system.  Plan on getting the book ASAP. 

V


----------



## Keia (Jul 29, 2003)

The book is great, but a wee bt pricey at $50.00.  But for those fifty bucks, you're getting almost 500 pages in color with all of the rules (for the most part) for both the players and the GM.

Keia


----------



## Fanog (Jul 29, 2003)

I won't be able to buy the book, but neither do I have great problems with switching to the new system. Those with the book should help me update the character, but I'm guessing that the underlying system isn't _that_ different that it makes a distinct difference in play or posting (or would it?)

Fanog


----------



## Keia (Jul 29, 2003)

The underlying system isn't that difficult at all (Spycraft, which was D20 modern before D20 modern) and in fact several of the classes are better fits for what some people were trying to accomplish without having to multiclass.  It won't change posting at all, however.

If I plan on making the switch, I'll run through any and all changes here in the OOC, though I've much to read and understand before doing any of that.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm planning on some clean-up/final posts from some of the characters then transition to a new thread for the start of the very first mission (and second episode).

Also, I'm looking to thin the air force lieutenant ranks among you.  Many of them can/will be seen later at the SGC however, I'm thinking only one will accompany you on the next mission.  Any requests, favorites?

Would you prefer just the team and no extras?

Keia


----------



## Calim (Jul 30, 2003)

Just one question, Jeremiah was waiting on someone to tell him it was safe so he could get his stuff then he would got get it, Can we assume this happened?


----------



## kid A (Jul 30, 2003)

keia,

reed's coming along, right?

;-)

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Jul 30, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *Just one question, Jeremiah was waiting on someone to tell him it was safe so he could get his stuff then he would got get it, Can we assume this happened? *




Yes, assume that either Reed or Leonard Campbell picked up your stuff and brought it to you on the plane.  If Leonard didn't do it, I'll include something to that effect from Reed in my next post.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Aug 4, 2003)

I will be posting the results of the Montoya surgery (which will be for hours) this afternoon and will wait for final posts of in flight actions.  One final resolution post then it's off to part II.  I will link to the new thread here in the OoC.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Aug 4, 2003)

Madthinker, Montoya

It was necessary to use an action die to be successful in your surgery of Montoya - you have 19 remaining.  Montoya recovered 19 hit points from the results of the surgery which brought his total hit points to 10.  Bed rest over the next five days will return Montoya back to active duty.


All,
Feel free to post your arrival, etc. to Nellis Air force base.  I will post probably one final time in that thread to segue to the new thread, which will start with the briefing at 8:00am.

Keia


----------



## Fanog (Aug 4, 2003)

I adressed the issue of Jeremiah's luggage in my post. Hadn't thought of it earlier...

I went through the rest of the evening in pretty big strokes, but I think I covered all of the important things. Important to Leonard, that is... It's by no means complete, just a sketch to give people an impression of how Leonard (tries to) handle the situation. I partly assumed that Durant was away for most of the initial 'settling in', otherwise Leonard would have been more on his toes, and a bit less informal.

Fanog


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2003)

Part one of the in-character thread is complete.  Please do not post any more in that thread.  Part two will be started this afternoon.  Hope you enjoyed the first part and are finally ready to start into part two.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2003)

Here's part II

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=59736

Keia


----------



## Calim (Aug 12, 2003)

What might be found in the rec room?


----------



## Keia (Aug 12, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *What might be found in the rec room? *




The rec room has a pool table, a table for cards, several sofas and a television with satelitte.


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 12, 2003)

No video games??


----------



## Keia (Aug 13, 2003)

Here is the gear issued by the quartermaster.  I included it here so as to not clutter up the IC thread with game notes.  We can r/p the discussions with the quartermaster if requested by any player.

The gear issued included standard fatigues (3 sets in your choice of terrain colors), combat boots, caps, load bearing harnesses, magnetic compasses, canteens, flashlight, 5 days MRE’s, tactical deployment vest, tactical radio, and FN P90 with a standard sling and 60 rounds of ammo, and a weatherproof seabag.  The survival gear includes a climbing kit with tools, survival kit, binoculars, 100 ft rope, 5 glow sticks, and a survival knife.  Non-military personnel will not be issues a FN P90, but will be issued a standard side arm (Berretta 92F).  Any personal gear (unmarked) may be traded out for the items provided.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 14, 2003)

Keia,  
I have a few questions on the group gear.  Will we be able to get ammo for personal weapons.  Several of the group have special weapons they may like in addition to what was issued, but I am sure they would also like to restock ammo.   

 Also, will we have communications gear that we can use between the team once we go through the Gate. Not back to Earth, but amongst ourselves.

And I got to check out the Stargate RPG at GenCon a bit, very cool!!  If my local game store ever picks it up I will snag a copy!

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Aug 14, 2003)

Re: Personal weapon ammo.  No, as a rule they won't issue personal weapon ammo.  Now if you had a good supplies officer you may be able to get some, but the would be through r/p.

Re: Communication.  'Tactical radios' - military radios that have a range increment of about 2,000 ft, I believe, which means the maximum range for communication is about 20,000 ft, or about 4 miles.  Battery life is around 6 hours (more than the 2 hours suggested by the book).

Keia


----------



## Keia (Aug 19, 2003)

Waiting on Durant and Ilianov to return to others . . . or more to the point, waiting for nuke261 and Kid A to post 

Also waiting somewhat on KitanaVorr's decision on which games she's going to play in.  Here character and skills are integral to the storyline.  I think I can shift some things around to make them work, but I'd rather not.

Keia

ps.  good characterization so far in the kitchen/breakfast.  Good Job to all.  Keep it up!


----------



## kid A (Aug 19, 2003)

keia,

sorry about the edit to my latest post...  i just thought i could catch Lt. Reed before she walked out of the room.  less people to retrieve, you understand.  ;-)

-kid A


----------



## Fanog (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh man, writing my IC post got me all giddy. This is gonna be _good_... 



(Excellent game, everyone. I'm enjoying myself immensely.)

Fanog


----------



## Keia (Aug 27, 2003)

Looking for a sound off (or e-mail off) for those that are still in this game.  I'm looking to roll into the adventure, as it doesn't look like there are any questions.  So, I'm looking for a smooth game with many posts in the upcoming weeks (at least daily) as I ramp up the action and interplay.

Thanks for you help and everyone is doing great!

Keia


----------



## kid A (Aug 27, 2003)

keia,

i'm still in.  looking forward to the first trip thru the stargate!

-kid A


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey Keia,
  I'm still in!  Ready to get this party started!

DN


----------



## Calim (Aug 27, 2003)

ready when yall are.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey Keia,
  I'm still in!  Can't wait to see what you have in store for our characters!

-DN


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 28, 2003)

Gah!  Sorry about the double post!


----------



## Fanog (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm still here. I'm kind of busy today, but I'm fully available the rest of the week.

Fanog


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 28, 2003)

Count me in!!!
Consider Durant loaded, locked and ready to rock!!

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Sep 2, 2003)

Bringing this back on the radar.  I figured withthe board trouble and the holiday weekend, I'd give it until Thurday evening.  

Then the story is on . . .

So far I've got:

Kid A
Dark Nemesis
Nuke261
Calim
Fanog
Jarval 

Still a very good team.  I look forward to the challenge.

Keia


----------



## Jarval (Sep 2, 2003)

Oh, sorry, yes, I'm here and ready for picking up the pace a bit   Is Kit still with us, or has RL got in her way?


----------



## Keia (Sep 2, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry, yes, I'm here and ready for picking up the pace a bit   Is Kit still with us, or has RL got in her way?




Haven't heard from Kit . . . I e-mailed her privately a couple of times and got no response.  I'm planning on moving on without her . . . unfortunately.  We may 'keep Lorelai at the Stargate to study the gate' and whatnot to keep the character around until things get back to normal for her.

Keia


----------



## ES2 (Sep 3, 2003)

I just want to tell all of you that your game is awesome to read.  I only wish I could have been in on it at the beginning.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 3, 2003)

Nuke, just a short question. Did Durant explain about the dial-home situation? You didn't mention it explicitely in your list, and it might make a difference, if we knew that there was a problem getting home.

Fanog


----------



## Keia (Sep 3, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> Nuke, just a short question. Did Durant explain about the dial-home situation? You didn't mention it explicitely in your list, and it might make a difference, if we knew that there was a problem getting home.




Fanog,

Understand that Durant explained about the dial-home device when he explained about the stargate.  You have the co-ordinates for the first planet you're heading to so you can return from there, though the issue of returning is a hazard (as explained in character).  Anywhere else (that isn't a known planet) will need to be figured out, which is where Jeremiah comes in .

Keia


----------



## Fanog (Sep 3, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> You have the co-ordinates for the first planet you're heading to so you can return from there, though the issue of returning is a hazard (as explained in character).




That's what I was asking about. I had read that the situation had been explained to Durant, but I didn't know if he had relayed that information to the rest of us. I wanted to confirm that before started to sprout off theories.

(Just to let you know what I'm getting at: Would it help to set a prior time (like after exactly one week), at which the home team would dial to the planet again? The SG team (us) would know that they could safely return when the stargate opened at the time that was arranged for.)

Fanog


----------



## Jarval (Sep 3, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> (Just to let you know what I'm getting at: Would it help to set a prior time (like after exactly one week), at which the home team would dial to the planet again? The SG team (us) would know that they could safely return when the stargate opened at the time that was arranged for.)



IIRC, Stargate wormholes are strictly one-way transport only.  Anything trying to go in the wrong direction gets a bit (OK, a lot ) vaporised.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 3, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> IIRC, Stargate wormholes are strictly one-way transport only.  Anything trying to go in the wrong direction gets a bit (OK, a lot ) vaporised.



Oops, didn't know that.  

Might be fun to play out in-character. It would be a typical response for Leonard, who doesn't understand the first thing about physics, math or any of that stuff. 

Fanog


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 4, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> Nuke, just a short question. Did Durant explain about the dial-home situation? You didn't mention it explicitely in your list, and it might make a difference, if we knew that there was a problem getting home.




To All,
I realize that Durant's speach was short, it was meant to be.  I did not see the need to repeat what had been said a few posts earlier.  Any info provided to Durant and Andreev at the meeting was shared by Durant.  I am sure he had a much different presentation, but it is all your knowledge at this time.

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Sep 4, 2003)

To all,

I've been out of town last few days and expect to be gone a while longer.  That and slow access to the boards when I can get on, has conspired to slow me down.  I will be posting this weekend the trip to Warehouse 37 and the Stargate!

Keia


----------



## Fanog (Sep 4, 2003)

Looking forward to it. If we're going this weekend, that gives us some extra time to plan. IC post is on the way. 

Fanog


----------



## kid A (Sep 4, 2003)

is everyone else having to log-in every time they do something now?  it took me three times to post my last IC because of this.  i've just been having a lot of trouble with it lately.

-kid A


----------



## Fanog (Sep 4, 2003)

Yup, I had that problem as well. Apparantly, many people do. See the front page of ENWorld for some info on how to avoid it. (Clean out your old cookies, and make sure you go to the new adress for the forums).

Fanog


----------



## MadThinker (Sep 8, 2003)

Keia,

I think I finally have the problem solved. Thanks for your help.

MadThinker


----------



## Keia (Sep 8, 2003)

MadThinker said:
			
		

> Keia,
> 
> I think I finally have the problem solved. Thanks for your help.
> 
> MadThinker




Okay then,

We'll get started tonite with a post from the GM (finally).  Feel free to continue conversations.  As a point of reference, nuke261, the Major General is going to approve close quaters training and rookie firearms training for those of the group that want it (taking two days).  

Also, at the end of those two days, Montoya should be ready to go with the team (I got the okay from Vardeman).

So only Kitana (Lorelai) is currently missing.  If possible, let's keep her studying the gate while you are on the mission.

Thanks,
Keia


----------



## Keia (Sep 10, 2003)

To all,

I plan on glossing the upcoming intensive training in a post and have everyone out on the road very very shortly - a post or two at most.  Fel free to interact in the meantime or add comments when I detail the training.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Sep 11, 2003)

I talked to nuke261 privately and he indicated he's had a great deal of trouble accessing the boards, so I'm certain there are others of you in the same boat.  I'll wait another days or so before posting my training post.  Look for it Friday night (assuming EN is up and running okay).

Keia


----------



## Jarval (Sep 15, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> The metal and heavy plastic crates contained weapons (3 FN P90's with 60 rounds of ammo for each...)



Just a small point on the logistics.  IIRC, FN P90s have a 50 round magazine.  60 rounds of ammo for each seems like a bit of an odd amount.

Jarval, niggling over a very minor detail...


----------



## Keia (Sep 16, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Just a small point on the logistics.  IIRC, FN P90s have a 50 round magazine.  60 rounds of ammo for each seems like a bit of an odd amount.




Hmmm,  the Stargate RPG has the standard issue gear for a team member as an FN P90 with standard sling with 60 rounds of 5.7x28mm FMJ.  But the weapon table has it with 50 rounds per clip as does the UltraModern Firearms.  Okay, that works for me - thanks Jarval!

50 rounds it is!

Keia


----------



## Keia (Sep 17, 2003)

Please get any requests in for the supply sergeant and Leonard Campbell either here in ooc or ic.  I will be moving this along and fill in the details once everything is decided on extra materials, personal gear, etc.

For everyone's information, for the most part, personal gear does not go on a mission.  However, due to the circumstances of this mission, personal gear is being accepted.  However, any extra ammo for personal weapons needs to be negotiated for.

I will be making the diplomacy/bartering rolls for Fanog based on his negotiations with the sergeant and will determine what the sergeant will help with.  I would like the conversations in the IC thread to exclude game mechanics as much as possible.  So try and keep those details in this thread (which all of you are doing anyway).

Finally, Vardeman, feel free to join the team at any time.  Thanks!

Keia


----------



## Fanog (Sep 17, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Durant stuck his head out to shake Stewart's.



What's that, some kind of secret marine headshake?!

j/k   

Fanog


----------



## Keia (Sep 17, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> What's that, some kind of secret marine headshake?!
> 
> j/k
> 
> Fanog




Very funny 

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 18, 2003)

Ooops.
Thanks for catching that for me!
   Nuke


----------



## Keia (Sep 24, 2003)

To all,

I went ahead and posted training - day one, and I'll let everyone post about their reaction and performance in the training.  I have the details of who did well and who didn't, but I figured it would be more enjoyable to let each of you describe how you did (call it self-evaluation) or how others did, or even if you participated or not.

I'd like to move quickly on this and post training - day two (close combat) on friday afternoon or saturday am.  I'll post in the mean time to clarify and enhance anything else. 

Have fun!
Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 26, 2003)

Keia, I was wondering  how many magazines we are issued for our Berettas.  I have asked for 2 more in the character posts but was still curious.  
Thanks,
Nuke


----------



## Keia (Sep 26, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Keia, I was wondering  how many magazines we are issued for our Berettas.  I have asked for 2 more in the character posts but was still curious.
> Thanks,
> Nuke





Berettas had two clips total (one already loaded in the gun, one other clip).

Keia


----------



## Fanog (Sep 26, 2003)

Nuke261,
I assume that Leonard will also have to get Stewart some equipment, including guns and clothing? He is a full member of the ream, if I read it correctly. Does the rest of the team know this yet, or don't they?

Fanog


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 26, 2003)

I don't really know.  Keia, are Stewart and the others going on the mission or as support staff?  Will they need gear too, or are the already squared away with what they need.  

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Sep 26, 2003)

They're support more than anything else (and possible replacement characters), their gear is going to be standard issue so there's no need to worry about them.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Sep 30, 2003)

I fast-forwarded slightly to keep the action rolling.  If anyone has a problem, I can edit that out and go through the final training and prep for the trip.

Here is the updated gear list.  Please update your character sheets with the equipment noted and separate those items that are traveling with you and that which is staying behind.

The gear issued included standard fatigues (3 sets - green camo, desert camo, and urban camo), combat boots, caps, load bearing harnesses, magnetic compasses, canteens, flashlight, 5 days MRE’s, tactical deployment vest, tactical radio, and FN P90 with a standard sling and 50 rounds of ammo, and a weatherproof seabag. The survival gear includes a climbing kit with tools, survival kit, binoculars, 100 ft rope, 5 glow sticks, and a survival knife. 

Non-military personnel will not be issues a FN P90, but will be issued a standard side arm (Berretta 92F, with 3 clips). Any personal gear (unmarked) may be traded out for the items provided.  Any personal weapons also have 3 clips of ammo from the quartermaster (any unused should be returned ).

Everyone ready?
Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 30, 2003)

Does everyone get issued a Beretta or juust the non-military types who don't get the FN P90?  Just trying to clearify.
Thanks!


----------



## Keia (Sep 30, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Does everyone get issued a Beretta or juust the non-military types who don't get the FN P90?  Just trying to clearify.
> Thanks!





Non-military types.  to clarify - you either get a FN P90 or a Beretta 92F, not both.

Keia


----------



## kid A (Sep 30, 2003)

> Any personal weapons also have 3 clips of ammo from the quartermaster (any unused should be returned ).




keia,

how many bullets will i have for my revolver?  they don't take clips, obviously, so i was just curious how many rounds i have?

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Sep 30, 2003)

kid A said:
			
		

> keia,
> 
> how many bullets will i have for my revolver?  they don't take clips, obviously, so i was just curious how many rounds i have?
> 
> -kid A




Assume a box of bullets, enough to fill the gun three times.


----------



## Calim (Sep 30, 2003)

Do we have any written examples of the foreign languages in the pack that was given to Durant.  This way Jeremiah is not causght unawares when first we meet and are in need of it, specifically what does "kree" mean again?


----------



## kid A (Oct 1, 2003)

keia,

do you want us to update our character sheets online?  sorry if it seems a silly question, i just wanted to clarify...

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Oct 1, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> Do we have any written examples of the foreign languages in the pack that was given to Durant.  This way Jeremiah is not causght unawares when first we meet and are in need of it, specifically what does "kree" mean again?




At this point in the story line, the information that you have on languages is spotty at best.  There were some mp3s of samples of the languages of the Jafa and the Gou'old but no detailed translations.

however, fyi  'kree' means 'attention' at least from the Stargate RPG book, though it seems they use that word a lot (my friends and I joke about it frequently) 

Keia


----------



## Keia (Oct 1, 2003)

kid A said:
			
		

> keia,
> 
> do you want us to update our character sheets online?  sorry if it seems a silly question, i just wanted to clarify...
> 
> -kid A





Yeah,  update them on the roster page so that when I refer to that page to check on skill checks or equipment, it will be updated with what you have available, etc.

Thanks!
Keia


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 1, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> however, fyi  'kree' means 'attention' at least from the Stargate RPG book, though it seems they use that word a lot (my friends and I joke about it frequently)




Wasn't it explained once that 'attention' is only the most general meaning?


----------



## Keia (Oct 1, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Wasn't it explained once that 'attention' is only the most general meaning?




I think so . . . _kree_ certainly has a lot of meanings, at least according to its usage on the show.  Though looking back 'attention' covers quite a few of the uses.

Keia


----------



## kid A (Oct 1, 2003)

> Yeah, update them on the roster page so that when I refer to that page to check on skill checks or equipment, it will be updated with what you have available, etc.
> 
> Thanks!
> Keia




thanks for clarifying for me!  i'll take care of it sometime this morning!

-kid A


----------



## Vardeman (Oct 2, 2003)

Can someone post a link to the character thread?

V


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 2, 2003)

Vardeman said:
			
		

> Can someone post a link to the character thread?
> 
> V





http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=49654&page=1

I was just going there myself.
Nuke


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 2, 2003)

I was going to right how it has been easier to log in and so forth lately, but then I tried to update my character sheet!!!  Holy Smokes What A Pain In The Butt!!!!!
But it is done.

Keia, not to be a pain or anything...But... how many canteens are each of us issued and what kind of shotgun was I issued and how much ammo.  The Benelli or Franchi out of the Stargate book are both pretty good.  Yes, that means I picked up the Stargate book.  It is expensive, but it is extensive as well.  Very, very cool!!

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Oct 2, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Keia, not to be a pain or anything...But... how many canteens are each of us issued and what kind of shotgun was I issued and how much ammo.  The Benelli or Franchi out of the Stargate book are both pretty good.  Yes, that means I picked up the Stargate book.  It is expensive, but it is extensive as well.  Very, very cool!!




Each of you was issued a canteen.  Either of the shotguns are fine.  Just let me know which one you decide on.

Keia


----------



## Fanog (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi everyone, Nuke261,

the link you provided to the Rogue's Gallery was probably the prime factor in the troubles you had. This is because it links back to the old cyberstreet.com adress. I think you won't have troubles if you use the link below:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=49604

Keia,
I'll have something posted later today. Sorry for being a bit inactive, work has been heavy the last few weeks.

Fanog


----------



## Keia (Oct 2, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, Nuke261,
> 
> the link you provided to the Rogue's Gallery was probably the prime factor in the troubles you had. This is because it links back to the old cyberstreet.com adress. I think you won't have troubles if you use the link below:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=49604




Thanks Fanog,

I updated all of the references (at the beginning of every thread) to the new thread address.  Just use one of these to get where you are going.  To simplify I'll include them below as well:

*Various Post Threads*
_[Roster/NPCs]_ http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=49604
_[Recruitment] _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=48936
_[OOC Thread] _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49654
_[Old IC Thread - Part I] _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49672
_[Current IC Thread - Part II] _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=59736

Keia


----------



## Keia (Oct 6, 2003)

Question for everyone,

I've had the stargate book for a while and . . .frankly some of the classes, feats and skills match up better with what people are playing currently (and there are some benefits for the characters if they're re-worked).  

I guess my first question should be - how many of you have the stargate book?

Then second, keeping the same background, feel, and flavor, but giving the characters classes and whatnot from the stargate book, (I'd do the work), would people be interested in that?  The feats, classes and abilities would all be detailed so that they would be fully playable.

Regardless, I'm not gonna let this idea slow me down at all.  My r/l game has ended (gm'ed it for 6+ years every two weeks), and I'm fully devoted to making this game awesome for everyone playing.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 6, 2003)

Yes to both.
I do have the book, it is great.  
I have not read it in detail (there is plenty of detail), but I can very much see the benefit of converting systems.  I like D20 Modern, but with an actual Stargate game, I don't see the need to make D20 Modern do what we want when Stargate already exists.  
I guess if not too many others have the book that could cause problems.  
I vote to convert.

      Nuke


----------



## Vardeman (Oct 6, 2003)

Ditto.  I got the book. It looks fantastic!!!

V


----------



## Fanog (Oct 6, 2003)

I don't have the book (and I don't think I'm going to get it), but I'm not opposed to converting. I don't have D20 Modern either, as I'm working off of the SRD.

For just the playing aspect, I've never really bothered about the details of the rules, and I don't think the over-all feel will change much in the conversion.

I'll trust those who say the book is great. 

Fanog


----------



## kid A (Oct 6, 2003)

i agree.  i do not have the book, but i have no problems converting.

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Oct 6, 2003)

Alright,

That's four of seven responding.  I'll start the conversions (at least on those four and the npcs) and post the revised character in the roster (that way someone can compare the character both in D20 Modern and SG-1). Any discussions of changes or issues should be resolved here in this thread.  Once a person is satisfied, they can edit out their old character, or just copy the new one into their current place (quoting my version of the character, then pasting it into the old space and removing the quotes).

These changes should occur over the next week and will not impact IC play or the flow of the game.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Oct 20, 2003)

RE: Stargate RPG Characters

I've had some time to look over the various classes and apply that knowledge to the characters in this game.  These are my initial impresssions on classes:

Durant 6th:  Soldier (Core) 5 / Officer 1
Fallon 5th: Soldier (Core) 1 / Explorer 1 / Scout 3
Fisher 4th: Scout (Core) 4
Montoya 3rd: Soldier (Core) 2 / Scout 1
Ilianov 5th: Scientist (Core) 3 / Pointman 2 [leading toward Field Analyst]
Donovan 5th: Soldier (Core) 5 [leading toward Field Medic]
Campbell 5th: Pointman (Core) 4 / Soldier 1
Grayson 2nd: Explorer (Core) 2
Nguyen 3rd: Scientist (Core) 3

Macro Specialties and Specialties are to follow.  I didn't necessarily follow the MAcros and micros absolutely (some micros are cross Macro and so forth).  I'm not letting the rules get in the way of the characters (much ):

Durant: Navy Macro / Seal Micro
Fallon: Army Macro / Ranger Micro [Skills and bonuses fit the best]
Fisher: NID Macro [liked it better for him than civilian Spec] / Marine recruit micro
Montoya: Marine Macro / Force Recon Micro 
Ilianov: Russian Macro / Air Force Officer Micro [Essentially Russian Air Force] 
Donovan: Navy Macro / Pararescue Micro [from Air Force] 
Campbell: Army Macro / Enlisted Army Recruit Micro
Grayson: Diplomatic Corps [Specialty] (no minor available) 
Nguyen: Civilian Specialist [Specialty] (no minor available)

I know this won't make sense to a lot of you, plus I'm taking some liberties in the micros and macros to fit the characters background and story better. What do you think so far (those that have some materials)?

Keia


----------



## Calim (Oct 20, 2003)

have not picked up the bookyet($50 bucks  ) but i have looked through it so i am fine with this


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 20, 2003)

Calim you are right, $50 is a bit much.  Only reason I picked it up is I get a good deal on my stuff.  It does look like anyone who has Spycraft can follow along pretty easily though.

Keia, I actually got a chance to sit down and read some of the book at work this week.  I like your picks for everyone involved, not just Durant.  Very cool!!

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Oct 20, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> have not picked up the bookyet($50 bucks  ) but i have looked through it so i am fine with this





Don't worry, I'll type as much as I can on the details and workings.

Keia

PS.  as a side note EBay had several at a buy it now price of 35.95 or a savings of $15!!  No, I'm not the seller, just an interested gm (I may buy I few for my R/L group)


----------



## Jarval (Oct 21, 2003)

Not got the Stargate book yet (it and BoED are kind of fighting over my cash at the moment), but it's definitely on my to buy list, so I should have it in the next month or so.

Interesting that Lucas comes out with the NID Macro...


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 29, 2003)

Keia,
Could you list a rough marching order for the group inside the warehouse.  I realize it does not concern me much, but I am having a hard time visualizing and keeping track.  Thanks!

"It's Getting Warmer..."  Very Funny!

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Oct 29, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Keia,
> Could you list a rough marching order for the group inside the warehouse.  I realize it does not concern me much, but I am having a hard time visualizing and keeping track.  Thanks!




Sure! I'll go from busted blast door back to top of the stairs in order.

Blast Door
Ten foot hallway
Stairs (last ten feet) = Montoya, followed by Durant (though you could be side by side as well)
Stairs (middle twenty feet)= Empty, then Ilianov and Reed (side by side), Fisher, Grayson and Campbell
Stairs (top ten feet) = Fallon, just starting down stairs
'Warehouse' = Donovan and Stewart
Outer door
Two Jeeps
Fence Gate

Hope this helps!
Keia

ps. if not I'll work on a map and submit it


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 30, 2003)

Keia, Thanks for the line-up, helped me quite a bit!  No need to worry about a map on my account. 
(No offense to that incredible airport map you made last time!!)

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Oct 30, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> (No offense to that incredible airport map you made last time!!)




Hey now  . . .


----------



## Keia (Nov 5, 2003)

On a side note (sort of),

I've finished an excel spreadsheet for SG-1 and spycraft and have started building characters.  I've gotten one finished and well on the way to the second.  I'll be posting the first in a few days.  I've decided to keep the knowledges and crafts that were detailed in D20 Modern as the basic knowledges and crafts for SG-1

Regardless, please continue to post and get to the Stargate.  Hint:  It's on the other side of the elevator. . . really! 

Keia


----------



## Keia (Nov 13, 2003)

Status of the Spycraft SG-1 characters:

I've gotten Grayson, Ilianov, Donovan, and Fallon finished in Spycraft.  I've made a couple of minor changes for the system, however as noted previously -  I'm using the crafts and knowledges from D20 Modern as well as the Navigate skill.  I like the smaller number of all-encompassing crafts and knowledges that D20 Modern uses better than the nebulous ones of Spycraft.  However, we will use all knowledge and craft rules out of SG-1.

Also, the characters are on vitality and wound points and definitely seem hardier than their D20 modern counterparts.  I've yet to add equipment to the characters but was thinking of adding them to our yahoo group (they're excel files).  I've typed up the template for Rylee Fallon, but that's the only one I have so far.  

Anyone interested in seeing them at this point?

Keia


----------



## Fanog (Nov 13, 2003)

Yeah, I'd like to see them. I've only ever seen Spycraft Lite, but it would be interesting to see how much / what has changed.

Fanog


----------



## kid A (Nov 13, 2003)

i wouldn't mind seeing them.

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Nov 13, 2003)

Rylee Fallon
_Non-Comm [Army Macro/ Ranger Micro]_

*Age:* 28
*Gender:* Female
*Height:* 5'6"
*Weight:* 132 lbs
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Short Blonde
*Skin:* lightly tanned

*Nationality:* Irish
*Current Residence:* Somewhere in the Catskill Mountains
*Current Work:* Survivalist
*Religion:* Formerly Catholic
*Allegiance:* None

*Action Dice:* 3 (d4)
*Inspiration:* 7 [2 Wis + 5 Level]
*Education:* 7 [2 Wis + 5 Level]
*Experience:* 11,000 xps [Need 15,000 for 6th]

*STR:* 14 +2
*DEX:* 14 +2
*CON:* 16 +3
*INT:* 16 +3
*WIS:* 14 +2
*CHA:* 10 +0

*Hit Dice:* 12 + 1d10 + 3d10 + 15
*Vitality:* 57  *Wounds:* 16
*Defense (Armor):* 14 [10 + 2 Dex + 2 Natural + 0 Armor]
*Defense (Class):* 19 [10 + 2 Dex + 2 Natural + 5 Class]
*Initiative:* +7 [2 Dex + 5 Class]
*BAB:* +3
*Melee:* +5
*Ranged:* +5
*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +8 [5 Base + 3 Con]
*REFL:* +6 [4 Base + 2 Dex]
*WILL:* +6 [4 Base + 2 Wis]

*Save Conditionals:* +2 vs. environmental hazards

*Attacks-Weapons*:
*Rifle 1* +5, 1dX (20)
*Rifle 2* +5, 1dX (20)

*Attack conditionals:* +1 Att/+1 Dmg w/in one range increment, +2 Dmg from a readied action, +2 att vs. opponents with partial cover.

*Class / Specialty Abilities:*
*‘Army’ Macro:* +1 Damage +1/4 lvls as a result of a readied action
*‘Ranger’ Micro:* +1 Class Bonus +1/4 lvls to Move Silently and Survival
*Accurate (Soldier Core):* When spending an action die on Attacks, Str or Con checks, use 2 dice instead of just one.
*Direction Sense (Explorer):* +2 Class bonus +1/4 Explorer lvls to Navigate.
*Stalker (Scout):* +1 skill point per Scout lvl for Survival only.
*Rough Living (Scout):* +2 Natural Armor bonus to AC (+4 at 11th), +2 to environmental saves.

*Feats:*
*Armor Proficiency *(light, medium, heavy)
*Weapon Group Proficiency *(Hurled, Melee, Handgun, Rifle, Tactical)
*Combat Instincts (Army Core):* If foe misses melee attack by >5, make immediate return melee attack as a free action.
*Point Blank Shot:* (Soldier Bonus feat) +1 to attack and damage within one range increment
*World Traveler:* (Explorer Bonus feat) +2 to Culture, Language and First Aid checks and critical range for those skills is now 19-20.
*Outdoorsman:* (Scout Bonus feat) +2 to Survival and Handle Animal checks and critical range for those skills is now 19-20.
*Track:* (Scout feat) As PHB
*Precise Shot:* (Character 1st) As PHB
*Sharp Shooting:* (Character 3rd) +2 to hit vs. opponents benefiting from partial cover.

*Skills (Total Bonus [# of Ranks + Modifiers] Crit Range):*
Craft:
 - _Pharmaceuticals_ +6 [3 Ranks]
Hide +10 [8 Ranks]
Knowledge:
 - _Current Events_ +5 [2 Ranks]
 - _Earth and Life Sciences_ +7 [4 Ranks]
 - _Tactics_ +7 [4 Ranks]
Listen +10 [8 Ranks]
Move Silently +11 [7 Ranks + 2 Class]
Navigate +11 [6 Ranks + 2 Feat]
Spot +10 [8 Ranks]
Survival:
 - _Mountains_ +8 [4 Ranks +2 Class +2 Feat] (Crit 19-20)
 - _Forests_ +8 [4 Ranks +2 Class +2 Feat] (Crit 19-20)
Treat Injury (first aid): +8 [4 Ranks +2 Class] (Crit 19-20)

*Languages:* English (Native), Gaelic (Native), + one more (Fluent)

*Equipment:*
Winchester 94	
Pathfinder
First aid kit
Multipurpose tool
Backpack: Standard
Binoculars: Standard
Compass	
Flashlight: Standard
Tactical Map
Mesh vest
Rope
Sleeping bag
Trail rations
50 .444 shells
50 .22 bullets

*Stargate Standard Bundle:*
Standard fatigues (3 sets in your choice of terrain colors), combat boots, caps, load bearing harnesses, magnetic compasses, canteens, flashlight, 5 days MRE’s, tactical deployment vest, tactical radio, and FN P90 with a standard sling and 60 rounds of ammo, and a weatherproof seabag. 

*Survival Bundle:*
The survival gear includes a climbing kit with tools, survival kit, binoculars, 100 ft rope, 5 glow sticks, survival knife, Standard side arm (Berretta 92F)

*Description:* .

*Personality:* .

*History:* .


----------



## Keia (Nov 13, 2003)

I've posted the four files I have completed in the Yahoo Groups files section.  Please do not use this files but for game purposes (out of character only).  The spreadsheet was developed by me from an on-line one (but was heavily modified).

Printed, they look very cool . . . (sheepishly paging through one as he typed).

Keia


----------



## Fanog (Nov 13, 2003)

Wow, those spread sheets look amazing! Really cool, looking forward to seeing how Leonard will turn out.

Fanog


----------



## Keia (Nov 13, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> Wow, those spread sheets look amazing! Really cool, looking forward to seeing how Leonard will turn out.
> 
> Fanog




Added yours to the files.  Now I only have Durant and Montoya ta go.  (Either is welcome to take a shot using the excel spreadsheet from someone else - though anyone with pointman had an editted skill list).

Oh, and the npc lieutenants . . . and the bad guys . . . and the . . . . 

Keia


----------



## Keia (Nov 13, 2003)

> "Anyone have a knife of some kind that I could use to try and see what was in this desk?" Jeremiah looks at part of the group he can see while kneeling beside the desk to examine the drawers. Hearing Rylee he pauses a moment then continues hoping she is wrong. "Something may have survived to say what was going on here."




A survival knife is SG-1 Standard issue for the survival pack which everyone is equipped with:

*Stargate Standard Bundle:*
Standard fatigues (3 sets in your choice of terrain colors), combat boots, caps, load bearing harnesses, magnetic compasses, canteens, flashlight, 5 days MRE’s, tactical deployment vest, tactical radio, and FN P90 with a standard sling and 60 rounds of ammo (for military personnel only), and a weatherproof seabag. 

*Survival Bundle:*
The survival gear includes a climbing kit with tools, survival kit, binoculars, 100 ft rope, 5 glow sticks, survival knife, Standard side arm (Berretta 92F) (for non-military personnel)


----------



## Calim (Nov 13, 2003)

sorry did not see it on the sheet


----------



## Keia (Nov 14, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> sorry did not see it on the sheet





No problem, it was a couple of pages back on the OOC thread . . Plus I haven't input the equipment yet on the character sheets.  Feel free to add the equipment and weights, etc. if you have them, to the sheets and upload them again.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 14, 2003)

Great job Keia, you are putting some major work into this!!  
I have began working on a conversion for Durant, put had to put it aside to get some other things done.  I would be happy to finish and send it for your approval, unless you have one in the works.  Then that is fine.

Nuke


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 15, 2003)

HOLY COW!!!!
Talk about things really heating up!!!
Keia, if Durant dies, can Krizzel be my back-up character?
Nuke


----------



## Keia (Nov 15, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> HOLY COW!!!!
> Talk about things really heating up!!!
> Keia, if Durant dies, can Krizel be my back-up character?
> Nuke




I suppose . . . though you wouldn't have the wonderful toys you have now to play with . . . just some catnip, a string of yarn, and a scratching post.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 15, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> I suppose . . . though you wouldn't have the wonderful toys you have now to play with . . . just some catnip, a string of yarn, and a scratching post.
> 
> Keia




Well now.  I thought that that was in my purview?

Hello everyone?  I trust you've all been taking good care of Lorelai and Krizzel while I was away dealing with some very pressing real life issues?

 

I hope ya'll didn't get too comfortable.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 16, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Well now.  I thought that that was in my purview?
> Hello everyone?  I trust you've all been taking good care of Lorelai and Krizzel while I was away dealing with some very pressing real life issues?
> I hope ya'll didn't get too comfortable.




Kitana!!!!
Great to have you back!  You are back, aren't you?  

Missed you,
Nuke


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 16, 2003)

I missed everyone too!

Yes, I'm back so I hope all of you haven't got to comfortable here, because if you have, Lorelai is here to put a crimper in your happy little group.


----------



## Keia (Nov 16, 2003)

*MAp of Warehouse*

Okay, here is my feeble attempt at a map for the warehouse proper.  The scale is each square is 10ft.

Hope this helps visualize the situation.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 16, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> I missed everyone too!
> Yes, I'm back so I hope all of you haven't got to comfortable here, because if you have, Lorelai is here to put a crimper in your happy little group.




Yeah! Durant's favorite pain in the butt is coming back.  Now I can fight bad guys and good guys!! =0)  

Wait a minute.  Are you sure you are playing Lorelai again and not the big lava-snake-monster?

Nuke


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 16, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Yeah! Durant's favorite pain in the butt is coming back.  Now I can fight bad guys and good guys!! =0)
> 
> Wait a minute.  Are you sure you are playing Lorelai again and not the big lava-snake-monster?
> 
> Nuke




*finger to cheek*

*sings* I'll...never...tell....


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 16, 2003)

Here's my theory: The big lava-snake-monster is really Lorelai in disguise, trying to play a prank on us!  Sorta like something out of Scooby Doo.  Which means is up to Nuke to unmask her!

...Suddenly, I am really in the need for a scooby snack...

DN


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 16, 2003)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Here's my theory: The big lava-snake-monster is really Lorelai in disguise, trying to play a prank on us!  Sorta like something out of Scooby Doo.  Which means is up to Nuke to unmask her!
> 
> ...Suddenly, I am really in the need for a scooby snack...
> 
> DN





Because Durant is Freddy?


----------



## Jarval (Nov 17, 2003)

Welcome back Kit   We've still got Krizzel with us, although I'm not sure how happy he is in Lucas' backpack.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 17, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Welcome back Kit   We've still got Krizzel with us, although I'm not sure how happy he is in Lucas' backpack.




Only if there are treats for him in there!


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 17, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Because Durant is Freddy?



No frigging way that Durant is wearing an ascot!!


----------



## kid A (Nov 17, 2003)

keia,

got a chance to look at the new character sheet for ilianov.  looks really cool!  i had a question tho...  should his revolver and spare ammo be listed in his equipment?  just curious.  

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Nov 17, 2003)

kid A said:
			
		

> keia,
> 
> got a chance to look at the new character sheet for ilianov.  looks really cool!  i had a question tho...  should his revolver and spare ammo be listed in his equipment?  just curious.
> 
> -kid A




I didn't add the personal gear, nor the standard SG-1 Gear bundle and the Survival gear bundle each person was traveling with.  I will add the equipment at a later point - or you can add the equipment into the character sheet and upload the revised one to the yahoo site.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 18, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> No frigging way that Durant is wearing an ascot!!




Oh c'mon --- with that picture you picked of him, with an ascot maybe he could pass for Mr. Howell!


----------



## Keia (Nov 18, 2003)

I updated the list of Spycraft character classes and cores in this  post.  I added Lorelai's Core and profession.  I may need to work on Ilianov's and Durant's class allocations again, but everything is fleshing out fine.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 18, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Oh c'mon --- with that picture you picked of him, with an ascot maybe he could pass for Mr. Howell!




Mr. Howell??  Mr. Howell!!!!
That's It!!  
I am taking back all the nice things I said about missing you from the boards!!  
They are all still true, but I am taking them back!!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 18, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> I updated the list of Spycraft character classes and cores in this  post.  I added Lorelai's Core and profession.  I may need to work on Ilianov's and Durant's class allocations again, but everything is fleshing out fine.
> 
> Keia




Ok  - I don't have the book or Spycraft so you'll have to help with with fixing her all up etc.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 18, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Mr. Howell??  Mr. Howell!!!!
> That's It!!
> I am taking back all the nice things I said about missing you from the boards!!
> They are all still true, but I am taking them back!!!




 

Well you can always use a picture of Pierce Brosnan.  Even in an ascot he looks pretty hot!


----------



## Keia (Nov 18, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Ok  - I don't have the book or Spycraft so you'll have to help with with fixing her all up etc.




No problem.  I'm working on all of the characters (almost finished).  Switching over to stargate (spycraft) gives the characters a lot more flexibility and better talents than things like melee smash and whatnot.  I'll describe everything that people have questions with on their characters and make sure that everyone is comfortable.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Nov 18, 2003)

Kitana,

Here's a summary of the previous descriptions of the rooms you'll be passing through.  I posted them here to save some of the repetition in the IC thread.

*Initial look into the small 10 x 10 grey brick building:*

‘Montoya opened the door and encountered only the darkness of the building. The inside walls of the building were painted black – as were the stairs leading down into the darkness from the center of the small ten foot room. Heat . . . a great deal of warm stale air issued forth form the small room, most likely from down the blackened stairs. A red security light kicked on a couple of clicks after the initial review of the room - the additional light didn’t help the décor.’

*First trip down the stairs:*

‘Kicking in the flashlight on the P90 did help Montoya with the illumination of the area. The light was brighter than the low wattage red security light within the stone room. The blackened walls and stairs were flat in color and the light wasn’t reflected in them – only absorbed.

Descending the stairs, Montoya kept alert for any signs of trouble. The stairs continued down about forty feet and ended in a short ten foot hallway. The hallway ended in a heavy duty bulkhead – or at least it did at one time. The bulkhead was torn open from the hallway into the next room, possibly from some explosive force. Some debris littered the sides of the short hallway, and this debris was also black and almost unnoticed due to the similar coloring of the walls and floor. Any more details were lost at the distance Montoya was from the doors (on the stairs before the hallway).

The heat as Montoya and Durant descended the stairs continued to increase, almost as if the two were descending into a blast furnace or perhaps the depths of hell itself. Sweat formed almost instantly on the pair, as their bodies tried to compensate for the change.’

*Inside of Security room (down the stairs, before the elevator shaft):*

'The blackened hallway crunched somewhat under Montoya's boots as he moved through the hallway, as though a crust had been layered onto the floor and walls. Looking through the destroyed blast door, Montoya can determine that the blast most likely occurred from the hallway into the adjoining room, even though the debris scattered in the hallway would appear to indicate otherwise. Through the blast door was a thirty foot square room with the remains of a metal desk, the only item remaining somewhat intact in the room. The room was blackened like the hallway and a bulkhead door stood open on the opposite wall.

Durant followed closely on the heels of Montoya, boots likewise crunching on the floor. The debris to Durant seemed to contain a couple of bones amid the metal bits and other debris. The room was supposed to be a security room, when the warehouse had personnel stationed in it. The doorway on the opposite side led to an elevator going down - though the electronic codes for the door and elevator didn't appear necessary now that it was wide open . . . and there was no elevator car apparent though the light of Montoya's P90.’

*Deeper look of Security room (down the stairs, before the elevator shaft):*

‘To Ilianov, the blackened walls, floors and ceilings were definitely the results of some kind of explosion or flash fire* - though whatever it was carried a lot of residue with it to blacken everything as it did. The air, though quite hot to breath in, didn't seem to have any harsh smelled that accompanied the more dangerous of the gases. The smell of burning and carbon were unavoidable, though not overpowering, however. Lt. Reed looked surprisingly calm as she scanned the room looking for other doors or trouble.

Durant moved to the desk cautiously, eying the area on the way. Debris that could have been other furniture, lights, chairs etc. was broken into almost unidentifiable pieces and littered the floor and gathered in the corners of the room. The metal desk was crusted with the same blackened materials that everything else was, but seemed relatively intact. The crust would probably require a couple of hits to break away and allow access to the drawers.

Montoya moved to the elevator entrance, noticing that where usually there was a keypad for security for the elevator on the wall, there was just a hole. Looking into the elevator shaft, Montoya picked up a reddish glow fifty to sixty feet down the shaft through an opening opposite the entrance (though sixty feet down). The remnants of the elevator car could be seen in the reddish glow, the heat even more apparent at the elevator shaft.’

Hope that helps!
Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 19, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Well you can always use a picture of Pierce Brosnan.  Even in an ascot he looks pretty hot!




Now you want me to change my photo to better reflect your personal fantasies?  Kitana, I don't know if I missed you _that_ much!!
Plus David Keith is so much tougher than Pierce.

Nuke


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 19, 2003)

I'll assume that means I'm taking her all the way down to join the rest of the group?


----------



## kid A (Nov 19, 2003)

everyone,

i work in a graphic design department with a small printshop attached, and i was thinking about taking the posts from the first part of our game and making a book out if it so i could have it for my bookshelf.  i just thought it would be a cool little memento of playing this game, and it wouldn't be too difficult for me to put something like that together.  i would be modifying the text into more of a screenplay-type format, designing a nice layout, printing it out and then binding like a book.  i was curious to see if anybody else had interest in this sort of thing.  if there's alot of interest, i can make more than one, but i would just like to know so that i can do the work all at once.  please let me know if any of you would be interested in owning a copy.  thanks!

-kid A


----------



## Calim (Nov 19, 2003)

Wow, first off, second off I am interested but also wondering how big would it be?


----------



## Fanog (Nov 19, 2003)

Wow, that'd be really cool. 

It would depend a bit on the price though, for me. Shipping across to Europe might make it costly, I'm afraid. Any indication, kid A?

Fanog


----------



## kid A (Nov 19, 2003)

calim - 

the book wouldn't be terribly huge.  there is alot of information to put into it, but i would try to fit it into as few pages possible, while still appearing readable.  also, i will be(for myself, anyways) publishing them in seperate volumes, for example, i will be doing part 1 right now, and i will probably start working on part 2, but i won't publish it until it's completed.

fanog - 

i wouldn't charge much.  just the amount for supplies.  probably about $5, but absolutely no more than $10.  i am doing it for myself anyways, so i just thought i'd offer it to you guys if you'd like one.  as far as shipping goes, i don't know for sure, but i wouldn't think it would be too terribly expensive to ship a small book to england.  but like i said, i don't know for sure...

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Nov 19, 2003)

kid A said:
			
		

> everyone,
> 
> . . . please let me know if any of you would be interested in owning a copy.  thanks!




Count me in!  That would be great!  Whenever you get your material ready, I'd like to read through the copy before it goes final to correct any wording or spelling if you don't mind.  In addition, I'd be more than happy to help in any way (jpgs, etc.) for this.  Let me know

Keia


----------



## kid A (Nov 19, 2003)

keia,

any help you could give me would be great, actually!  i really liked the logos you used on the covers of the character sheets!  if you could send me any stargate logos or insignia that would directly pertain to our game, that'd be great!  i would definitely incorporate them into the design of the book.  also...  an idea i had was to include some of the maps and images you used in your updates.  if you still had those, that would help me a great deal as well.

i wasn't intending on changing what was originally stated in the game, aside from spelling.  a screenplay format is the closest example i could think of.  basically, it would look like it does on the website, only without the clutter of a website, and in a nice layout that i would design with a stargate theme.  that's the idea.  

also, if anyone else has any suggestions or comments, i would love to hear them!

-kid A


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 19, 2003)

I started doing that with Gangs of Texas until it became way too time consuming (hehe) - what you can do is put it up on the Story Hour also when you're done.


----------



## Keia (Nov 19, 2003)

kid A said:
			
		

> Also, if anyone else has any suggestions or comments, i would love to hear them!




I've still got the pictures . . . also I've got a Word file of the much of the first chapter (color coded by speaker).  We should continue in through private channels, though (setting up trnsfer of files, etc.) so e-mail me privately either at home or work.

Keia


----------



## kid A (Nov 19, 2003)

keia,

sounds good.  i'll get ahold of you.  actually, that word file would help a great deal!  thanks!

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Nov 20, 2003)

Fanog,  (and Kitana)

Lorelai's got her sea bag with all of her gear with her.  It's just that they didn't give her time to change after dropping her off.  For reference, the sea bag contains a standard sg-1 bundle (in her size and with her name on the fatigues) and a survival bundle.  In addition, stuffed close to bursting is her personal belongings (computer, clothes, etc.)

Keia


----------



## Fanog (Nov 20, 2003)

Ok, thanks for the heads-up. I'll remove those references from my post.

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 20, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> Fanog,  (and Kitana)
> 
> Lorelai's got her sea bag with all of her gear with her.  It's just that they didn't give her time to change after dropping her off.  For reference, the sea bag contains a standard sg-1 bundle (in her size and with her name on the fatigues) and a survival bundle.  In addition, stuffed close to bursting is her personal belongings (computer, clothes, etc.)
> 
> Keia




Ah ok I didn't know that.

I also didn't know what a seabag was either   hehe

Does SHE know what's in there?  I'm kind of having fun with her being completely unprepared for the whole situation and in the wrong clothes, etc.


----------



## Fanog (Nov 20, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Does SHE know what's in there?  I'm kind of having fun with her being completely unprepared for the whole situation and in the wrong clothes, etc.




Would be fine by me. Gives Leonard another chance to help a damsel in distress.    

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 20, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> Would be fine by me. Gives Leonard another chance to help a damsel in distress.
> 
> Fanog




lol I don't know how long he'll want to help her with her attitude - she's in a pretty bad mood (understandably) and of course completely unaware of the importance of this whole operation and its purpose


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 20, 2003)

double post


----------



## Fanog (Nov 20, 2003)

Hmm, let's see what I can do about that... I had almost forgotten how much Lorelai had missed during the briefing, and how little she knows.

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 21, 2003)

Oh btw...

Here are two mp3s....

opening theme

ending theme

If anybody would like them to get in the mood


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 21, 2003)

Oh my!  I had forgotten how badly Lorelai can sting!  I am actually glad I am not the one dealing with her right now.  Might be tempted to nudge her into the elevator shaft.  After securing Krizzel, of course!
Nuke


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 21, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Oh my!  I had forgotten how badly Lorelai can sting!  I am actually glad I am not the one dealing with her right now.  Might be tempted to nudge her into the elevator shaft.  After securing Krizzel, of course!
> Nuke




heh - soon enough, Nuke m'boy....soon enough!  

You're just a rope ride away down an elevator shaft.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 21, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> heh - soon enough, Nuke m'boy....soon enough!
> You're just a rope ride away down an elevator shaft.




So Lorelai is going to swing down and save me?   That is awesome!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 21, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> So Lorelai is going to swing down and save me?   That is awesome!!




ROFL

I already have an idea of what Lorelai is going to do - it is going to be awesome...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 21, 2003)

*L*  Lorelai in cranky mode makes me giggle.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 21, 2003)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *L*  Lorelai in cranky mode makes me giggle.




Lorelai in cranky mode makes me cringe!!


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 21, 2003)

Durant in an ascot make me giggle!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 21, 2003)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Durant in an ascot make me giggle!!




Durant in an ascot makes me think of Gilligan's Island...


----------



## Keia (Nov 21, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Durant in an ascot makes me think of Gilligan's Island...




Ah, yes. . . . the sweet sounds of an entertaining time. . . .

Nuke - great post, what a way to put things in perspective.  

Everyone - you doing a great job against a really difficult situation (and no . . . I don't mean Lorelai ).

I'll keep up with everyone's posts - just don't slow down on my account.

and most of all - have fun!!

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 21, 2003)

I should point out that Lorelai disappeared before the briefings and training?  At least as far as I know about that.  Keia can let me know if that's the case or not.  I'm a little fuzzy as to when she disappeared since the last thing I really know was the lear jet.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 21, 2003)

Dark Nemesis and Kitana,
Glad to see that you are both spending your time away from the game thnking about Durant!!!

Keia, 
Thanks for the pat on the back!

Nuke


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 21, 2003)

Hey - what's Lorelai's character status?  Does she even know how to use a gun now?  I'm going to assume she doesn't for now and react accordingly.


----------



## Fanog (Nov 21, 2003)

She was definately not around during the biefing, or the training days. We got settled in at the Air Force base, everyone went to bed. Next morning, Lorelai was gone...

Also: Everyone can hear what's being said over the radio, right?

Fanog


----------



## kid A (Nov 21, 2003)

kitana,

hey, sorry about the last post...  hope i wasn't too harsh!  i just thought things might not be tense enough in the room.  ;-)

i knew she wasn't around during the briefing, but i thought that part was because she was keeping to her room.  i thought she disappeared during the training.  i can edit my post if i need to...  just let me know.

-kid A


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 21, 2003)

kid A said:
			
		

> kitana,
> 
> hey, sorry about the last post...  hope i wasn't too harsh!  i just thought things might not be tense enough in the room.  ;-)
> 
> ...





ROFL!

Harsh?  I don't think anyone is as harsh as Lorelai.  Oh my...wait until you see Lorelai's response.

Nyah I was just tryign to clear things up because I'm a little fuzzy on the in betweens as well.  I needed to make sure I know where Lorelai stands.

You guys are going to have to give me some time to get back into the groove of Lorelai again.  She's a complicated one to portray.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 21, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> She was definately not around during the biefing, or the training days. We got settled in at the Air Force base, everyone went to bed. Next morning, Lorelai was gone...
> 
> Also: Everyone can hear what's being said over the radio, right?
> 
> Fanog





um I don't know - Lorelai doesn't have a radio on


----------



## Fanog (Nov 21, 2003)

Oh, that last part wasn't pertaining to Lorelai, but to Leonard. Durant gave some orders to Lucas, and I was wondered whether is was okay to anticipate to those.

And crap, she's harsh. Compared to that, Andreev looks like a boy scout. And a nice one, at that. 


I've got second thoughts on my own post. Opened up a can of worms, I guess. It just might throw the game off track and I'm not too sure if that is the kind of game what we're aiming for. Anyone, Keia, all right with Leonard's line of reasoning?

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 21, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> Oh, that last part wasn't pertaining to Lorelai, but to Leonard. Durant gave some orders to Lucas, and I was wondered whether is was okay to anticipate to those.
> 
> And crap, she's harsh. Compared to that, Andreev looks like a boy scout. And a nice one, at that.
> 
> ...





yeah I just re-read it - I need to change that.  She's too harsh on Andreev.

lol I remember now that only Durant got that kind of harshness.  Let me fix it...hold on no postie please =)

EDIT:  Ok fixed =)


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 21, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> lol I remember now that only Durant got that kind of harshness.



That is only because she likes Durant so much!!


----------



## kid A (Nov 21, 2003)

> yeah I just re-read it - I need to change that. She's too harsh on Andreev.
> 
> lol I remember now that only Durant got that kind of harshness. Let me fix it...hold on no postie please =)
> 
> EDIT: Ok fixed =)




kitana - 

yah, she was harsh, but considering that she had been abducted, i just assumed she had a right to be saucy.  ;-)  i posted in response to your original, then i found out you changed it, so i edited mine down as well.  everything is hunky-dorey now.

fanog - 

i personally had no problems with the way leonard reacted, and actually thought it was an interesting little twist.  it's cool to see everyone thinking about these events in different lights.

- kid A


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 21, 2003)

kid A said:
			
		

> kitana -
> 
> yah, she was harsh, but considering that she had been abducted, i just assumed she had a right to be saucy.  ;-)  i posted in response to your original, then i found out you changed it, so i edited mine down as well.  everything is hunky-dorey now.




That's no problem, she's supposed to be cranky and in a bad mood right now, BUT she's supposed to be particularly acidic toward only Durant (now that I re-read some of the old stuff).  So she'll be grumpy a bit to everyone else, but the real harshness is just for Durant.

I already figured nobody would understand because they don't know the full story of what happened to her, so I'm fine lol with all the guessing and indecision.  Right now isn't the right moment for her to give a debrief.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 21, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> That is only because she likes Durant so much!!




Aw and I'm sure he likes her just as much back!


----------



## Keia (Nov 22, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> I should point out that Lorelai disappeared before the briefings and training?  At least as far as I know about that.  Keia can let me know if that's the case or not.  I'm a little fuzzy as to when she disappeared since the last thing I really know was the lear jet.




Kitana,

You got settled in the accomodations on the base, kept to yourself (Krizzel and Terrell) in your room, talked with Andreev on wormhole theory for a bit, and was gone that evening.  In the morning they found a note saying you left.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Nov 22, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> I've got second thoughts on my own post. Opened up a can of worms, I guess. It just might throw the game off track and I'm not too sure if that is the kind of game what we're aiming for. Anyone, Keia, all right with Leonard's line of reasoning?




Naww, that's fine . . . I'm surprised there wasn't more of that.  You all have been seperated for a time from one another at one point or another.  Not that I'm saying anything . . . but . . . heh, heh, heh   

Keia


----------



## Keia (Nov 22, 2003)

Post coming in the morning (was sick today - sorry).  Give you some more time until the creatures get into the elevator shaft and look up . . . 

Keia


----------



## Jarval (Nov 22, 2003)

Lucas has headed back up the shaft, but I'm not really sure if that's what Durant intended for him to do.  I can edit my post if needed, or we can put any mistakes down to Lucas' inexperience with this type of situation...


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 22, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Lucas has headed back up the shaft, but I'm not really sure if that's what Durant intended for him to do.  I can edit my post if needed, or we can put any mistakes down to Lucas' inexperience with this type of situation...




That is exactly what Durant had in mind.  No need to edit your post either way.  Just have him do what you think is right.  You don't have to worry about screwing up, that is how we get into half of these crazy situations!! 
Durant has a lot of faith in Lucas and his ablities as a survivalist.  As far as he is concerned Lucas has no need to prove anything, he has already "been there, done that."

Nuke


----------



## Calim (Nov 22, 2003)

Can Grayson make out the bellow and does it sound familiar to him?


----------



## Keia (Nov 23, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> Can Grayson make out the bellow and does it sound familiar to him?




Jeremiah definitely heard the bellow, and it was like nothing you had every heard before.  He doesn't recognize the language or the tongue.  That doesn't mean that he wouldn't figure it out if he had some time to try (at least a minute or two (though probably much more) . . . .

Keia


----------



## Calim (Nov 23, 2003)

I would like to try and decipher it, if possible.


----------



## Keia (Nov 24, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> I would like to try and decipher it, if possible.




Posted the results thus far . . . heh, heh, heh.

Keia


----------



## kid A (Nov 24, 2003)

keia,

is the room atop the elevator shaft the stargate control room?  if so, are the controls operational, or have they been destroyed due to the "blast" or whatever caused the charring on the walls?  

is the iris of the stargate open or closed?

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Nov 25, 2003)

kid A said:
			
		

> keia,
> 
> is the room atop the elevator shaft the stargate control room?  if so, are the controls operational, or have they been destroyed due to the "blast" or whatever caused the charring on the walls?
> 
> ...




Kid A,

No control room . . .  you're in a warehouse that housed another stargate.  If you're looking for the dialing device, I think I put it on my beautiful map (okay. . . . so not so beautiful).  There is no iris on the stargate . . . the gate is currently closed.

The layout from top to bottom of the warehouse:

10' square stone building

Stairs down (40 feet)

Security Room (w/ elevator Shaft)

Elevator Shaft (40 feet)

Access panel 10 feet down shaft

bottom of Elevator opening into mondo warehouse (with hot snakes and a stargate)


----------



## Vardeman (Nov 25, 2003)

kid A said:
			
		

> keia,
> 
> is the room atop the elevator shaft the stargate control room?  if so, are the controls operational, or have they been destroyed due to the "blast" or whatever caused the charring on the walls?
> 
> ...



Does this stargate even HAVE an iris?

V


----------



## Keia (Nov 25, 2003)

Vardeman said:
			
		

> Does this stargate even HAVE an iris?
> 
> V




Nope, just a good old fashioned Stargate 

Keia


----------



## Keia (Nov 26, 2003)

To Everyone,

I will be traveling over the Thanksgiving Holiday (thru Dec 7th).  However, I will be at a hotel with internet access (I hope) and should be able to update regularly (from San Diego!!), though most likely once a day over the weekend and more frequently next week.

If you don't hear from me, it's because I don't have access and I'll be returning on the 7th.  I'll post here to let everyone know as soon as I know (or . . . I won't).

Regardless, everyone have a happy holiday and thanks for being such great players!! (tis the season to give thanks and all).

Keia


----------



## Keia (Nov 27, 2003)

Everyone,

I have internet access so posting will continue (yay!).

More later,

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 28, 2003)

Hey gang,
I will be out of town from morning until Sunday night (maybe Monday morning).  I will have some internet access, but I don't know how much I will be near it.  Have to go check out the Mid Ohio Comic Con (and rumors of a sniper down there-wish me luck!).

See you all soon!
Nuke


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 3, 2003)

Keia

I'd like to see what Lorelai can understand about the alien by viewing it and its interaction with the environment.


----------



## Keia (Dec 3, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> I'd like to see what Lorelai can understand about the alien by viewing it and its interaction with the environment.




No problem, I'll add something about it in the upcoming post.  Sorry about posting delays (I'm out of town until monday), I'll try to have something by the end of the day!

Keia


----------



## Fanog (Dec 3, 2003)

Sorry for not posting for the last time, things have been a bit wierd again.

Also, am I going crazy, or is wonky stuff going on with the time headers in the IC posts? I think I corrected, let me know if I did something stupid in doing so. 

Fanog


----------



## Keia (Dec 8, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> Also, am I going crazy, or is wonky stuff going on with the time headers in the IC posts? I think I corrected, let me know if I did something stupid in doing so.




No worries . . . I'm tracking the time via my headers and the posts that happen between them I include the results of in the following post.  Just trying to work through this without actually falling into all of the mechanics within the story area.

Also,  I am finally back . . . as they say - it is go to go away for a while but its good to get back as well (plus I managed to catch the flu in San Diego, sigh!).

Expect a post by at least noon today!

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey 

Does our fearless professor get to have as part of her issued Stargate gear a digital video camera to record events, people, etc that they encounter when they go through the stargate?


----------



## Calim (Dec 11, 2003)

Oops, forgot Jeremiah has one to record just this type of stuff.


----------



## Keia (Dec 11, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Does our fearless professor get to have as part of her issued Stargate gear a digital video camera to record events, people, etc that they encounter when they go through the stargate?




I believe you have one in your personal possessions.  Nothing of that sort was used as part of your gear, but your personal digital camera should be among your possessions.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 11, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> I believe you have one in your personal possessions.  Nothing of that sort was used as part of your gear, but your personal digital camera should be among your possessions.
> 
> Keia




Oh that's right!

Roll film!!!!!


----------



## Keia (Dec 11, 2003)

On 0723:24 upstairs,

Jeremiah and Lorelai are both over at their bags, still retrieving their respective equipment.  You will both have them and be able to use them after my next post (0723:30).

Keia


----------



## Keia (Dec 12, 2003)

On 0723:34 Downstairs:

The creatures are 10 feet from the Elevator entrance (both large and small), Durant is twenty feet away from them.  Fallon and Montoya are behind Durant at least ten feet.

I had to adjust my thinking (got messed up in my head).  The access panel is in the elevator shaft.  The metal grating and stairs led 40 feet away from the shaft.  The three in the warehouse set up position at the base of the stairs.  

Durant moved from the cover to approach the creatures (moving about ten feet).  The creatures approached Durant also about ten feet.

See Updated incredibly artistic map


----------



## Keia (Dec 12, 2003)

See Updated even more incredibly artistic map in the next post or two . . .


----------



## Keia (Dec 12, 2003)

And here it is . . .


----------



## Keia (Dec 23, 2003)

As an update to the map above, the creatures have split up.  the large creature is still indicated by the circle, the smaller is ten feet north of it.  Grayson is almost on the grating just outside the elevator shaft, a mere ten feet away and thirty feet above the large creature.

The smaller creature in the lava pool that Rylee has spotted is in the second pool from the right.  Everything else is spot on in the map then.

Lorelai is in the elevator shaft waiting to be lowered to the access panel on Andreev's signal (most likely with a foot still on the floor of the room).  Lucas and Stewart are holding line in the square directly south of the shaft.  Andreev is supervising from a few feet away.  Lt Reed is next to him.  Campbell is watching the stairs up (thirty feet from the elevator shaft).  Krizzel is quiet and was last seen around Lorelai's belongings.

I think that covers everyone.  Let me know if I've gotten anything wrong there.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm ready to get this rolling again starting on the 4th.  Hopefully that will be enough time for everyone to post and prepare for my post.  Then . . . posting will occur 3-4 times a week by me.  

I felt like it wasstarting to get sluggish and I want to ramp it up.  Any questions / comments?  

Everyone ready to go?

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 2, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm ready to get this rolling again starting on the 4th.  Hopefully that will be enough time for everyone to post and prepare for my post.  Then . . . posting will occur 3-4 times a week by me.
> 
> I felt like it wasstarting to get sluggish and I want to ramp it up.  Any questions / comments?
> 
> ...




Yeppas.  I'm ready to go


----------



## Calim (Jan 2, 2004)

Jussa waitin on youse, boss


----------



## Jarval (Jan 3, 2004)

Here, ready to roll


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm still in.
It is a little harder than that to lose me, sorry.
=0(


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 3, 2004)

Bring it on!!!!!!!


----------



## Keia (Jan 5, 2004)

Okay, that's good.

Where's Vardeman, Mad Thinker and Kid A?



Also, I've renewed interest in getting the Stargate SG-1 Characters up and running fully.  Therefore, I am stating for the record that all eight will be completed and ready for review by youse players by the end of the week end (1/12).

From there, we'll add personal equipment from D20 Modern and roll this into a fully Stargate game (after this encounter - of course).

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jan 7, 2004)

In order of initiative down below in the warehouse (if it becomes important for actions to be resolved in order):

Jeremiah Grayson
Large Salamander
Ricardo Montoya
Rylee Fallon
Lorelai Nguyen
Smaller Salamanders
Craig Durant

I have prerolled everyone up top to enter in the initiative if they, too come down for a visit.  I'm definitely not saying combat is about to occur, I just want to have initiatives resolved in case people want to do different things.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 7, 2004)

Can anyone say 'Foreshadowing?'


----------



## kid A (Jan 7, 2004)

keia,

sorry i was away so long.  i had many computer problems over the holidays, but i am back on track now.  i will be posting again today!  thanks for your patience!

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Jan 7, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Can anyone say 'Foreshadowing?'




Or maybe that's what I want you to think . . . when really . . . ummm.  Nevermind


----------



## Keia (Jan 7, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> sorry i was away so long.  i had many computer problems over the holidays, but i am back on track now.  i will be posting again today!  thanks for your patience!




Glad ta have ya back, and I hope your holidays were well.  Better luck on the computer thing.  

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jan 7, 2004)

Also,

Expect daily weekday posts from your friendly neighborhood gamemaster . . .
maybe not so friendly 

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jan 7, 2004)

KitanaVorr,

In Spycraft, a scientist gets an ability at first level called 'Phd'  In game terms, it allows a scientist to have many more ranks in an Intelligence based skill that normal for a character of that level (character level + 10 in ranks in fact).  I've been struggling to give Lorelai a specific Phd in a Knowledge.  Computer Use, Knowledge skills, Search, (even forgery ) are just some of the Intelligence based skills which could apply.

As stated previously, I'm using the knowledges from D20 Modern (or rather their groupings) so that there is some simplification to the number of skill points needed.  

What do you think you'd want for Lorelai's Phd?

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jan 8, 2004)

For Kitana's Eyes only: What Lorelai remembers from school on the legendary nagas and salamanders . . . 





Spoiler



*Race: *Naga 
*Location: *India 
The dragons of India were thought to live in a place beneath the earth's seas called Patala. However, some nagas were said to live at the top of Mount Meru, where they had luxurious palaces with gems that granted wishes, sweet-scented flowers, wonderful music, and beautiful companions. Some looked like humans, although in place of their legs they had a long serpent tail, much like a snake. Other nagas look like giant, multi-headed serpents, with the number of their heads ranging from seven to eleven. One famous Indian dragon was Ananta ("the ruler of all snakes"), who was described as a giant snake with hundreds of smaller snake heads. He was also said to be at the center of all creation, which would tie him closer to the gods and to other nagas.

Another similar naga was Makara, who was the steed of the water god Varuna. Together, they represented the mystical forces of water. Nagas are endowed with magic powers, and were beneficial creatures that were linked closely with the gods. However, underneath all their elaborate trappings, the life of a naga was far from easy. They had to endure many kinds of suffering: the naga's delicious food turns into toads when brought into the mouth, a naga's beautiful companions turn into serpents when embraced, and the scales on a nagas back lie in reverse direction, so that when sand, pebbles or dust land between them the naga endures agonizing pain.

Also, giant golden birds called garuda enter the lairs of these nagas and devour their children and destroy their elaborate palaces.

Like the Ancient Chinese Dragon-Kings, there were also Naga Kings, eight of these in total. These eight Naga Kings, like the Ancient Chinese Dragon-Kings, lived in splendid jeweled underwater palaces. These palaces were also often found beneath the earth. 

*Race: *Salamander 
*Location: *Europe 
The salamander is untouchable by fire, and will often seek out flames in the forges of blacksmiths, and they often live at the foot of volcanoes. This small, four footed dragon, though diminutive in size, is very strong. The salamander is usually spotted, and is so cold flames go out at it's touch- which is why it continually seeks fire. This dragon can produce "salamander's wool", a fire-resistant fabric that is spun into clothes; because of this, Marco Polo once argued the salamander was not an animal, but merely a substance.
The salamander is associated with witches, and the crackling of fire was once feared to be the sound of a salamander casting a curse over people and their land. Salamander's also leak a thick, white liquid from their skin and mouth, which causes people to lose their hair and their skin to rash should they touch the liquid.

When a salamander climbs a tree, it's poison leaks from it's skin and as the liquid seeps into the tree, the poison will infect the fruit and kill those who eat it; similarly, a pig infected by the same substance will live a normal life, but anyone who later eats the pig will grow sick and die.

The salamander was believed to be a physical representation of the playful nature of fire to alchemists, and this dragon was a recurring image in heraldry as a symbol of true courage.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 8, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> KitanaVorr,
> 
> In Spycraft, a scientist gets an ability at first level called 'Phd'  In game terms, it allows a scientist to have many more ranks in an Intelligence based skill that normal for a character of that level (character level + 10 in ranks in fact).  I've been struggling to give Lorelai a specific Phd in a Knowledge.  Computer Use, Knowledge skills, Search, (even forgery ) are just some of the Intelligence based skills which could apply.
> 
> ...




Which knowledge area would best work for her so that she can figure out how alien devices work?  Think Captain Carter.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 8, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> For Kitana's Eyes only: What Lorelai remembers from school on the legendary nagas and salamanders . . .




You could have just emailed me and posted to check email on here, goofybucket.


----------



## Keia (Jan 8, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> You could have just emailed me and posted to check email on here, goofybucket.




Yeah,

'Course I thought of that after I posted . . . Sigh


----------



## Calim (Jan 9, 2004)

From Jeremiah's studying of the blue prints and dsata on the Star Gate would he now to ask for the address?


----------



## Keia (Jan 9, 2004)

Calim said:
			
		

> From Jeremiah's studying of the blue prints and dsata on the Star Gate would he now to ask for the address?




I guess whether he _would_ or not is up to you, however, he does understand that an address would be needed to send them home.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jan 12, 2004)

Starting with the next post, I will be posting the characters in Stargate SG-1 RPG in Spycraft format as alluded to earlier.

Any questions can be directed here and I will answer them.  The character posts do not have attacks detailed (ie weapon attacks and stats) nor do they have history and background stuff.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jan 12, 2004)

*First up - Rylee Fallon (repost with corrections)*

*Rylee Fallon**
Soldier 1 / Explorer 1 / Scout 3*
_Non-Comm [Army Macro/ Ranger Micro]_

*Age:* 28
*Gender:* Female
*Height:* 5'6"
*Weight:* 132 lbs
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Short Blonde
*Skin:* lightly tanned

*Nationality:* Irish
*Current Residence:* Somewhere in the Catskill Mountains
*Current Work:* Survivalist
*Religion:* Formerly Catholic
*Allegiance:* None

*Action Dice:* 3 (d4)
*Inspiration:* 7 [2 Wis + 5 Level]
*Education:* 7 [2 Wis + 5 Level]
*Experience:* 11,000 xps [Need 15,000 for 6th]

*STR:* 14 +2
*DEX:* 14 +2
*CON:* 16 +3
*INT:* 16 +3
*WIS:* 14 +2
*CHA:* 10 +0

*Hit Dice:* 12 + 1d10 + 3d10 + 15
*Vitality:* 57  *Wounds:* 16
*Defense (Armor):* 14 [10 + 2 Dex + 2 Natural + 0 Armor]
*Defense (Class):* 19 [10 + 2 Dex + 2 Natural + 5 Class]
*Initiative:* +7 [2 Dex + 5 Class]
*BAB:* +3
*Melee:* +5
*Ranged:* +5
*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +8 [5 Base + 3 Con]
*REFL:* +6 [4 Base + 2 Dex]
*WILL:* +6 [4 Base + 2 Wis]

*Save Conditionals:* +2 vs. environmental hazards

*Attacks-Weapons*:
*Rifle 1* +5, 1dX (20)
*Rifle 2* +5, 1dX (20)

*Attack conditionals:* +1 Att/+1 Dmg w/in one range increment, +2 Dmg from a readied action, +2 att vs. opponents with partial cover.

*Class / Specialty Abilities:*
*‘Army’ Macro:* +1 Damage +1/4 lvls as a result of a readied action
*‘Ranger’ Micro:* +1 Class Bonus +1/4 lvls to Move Silently and Survival
*Accurate (Soldier Core):* When spending an action die on Attacks, Str or Con checks, use 2 dice instead of just one.
*Direction Sense (Explorer):* +2 Class bonus +1/4 Explorer lvls to Navigate.
*Stalker (Scout):* +1 skill point per Scout lvl for Survival only.
*Rough Living (Scout):* +2 Natural Armor bonus to AC (+4 at 11th), +2 to environmental saves.

*Feats:*
*Armor Proficiency *(light, medium, heavy)
*Weapon Group Proficiency *(Hurled, Melee, Handgun, Rifle, Tactical)
*Combat Instincts (Army Core):* If foe misses melee attack by >5, make immediate return melee attack as a free action.
*Point Blank Shot:* (Soldier Bonus feat) +1 to attack and damage within one range increment
*World Traveler:* (Explorer Bonus feat) +2 to Culture, Language and First Aid checks and critical range for those skills is now 19-20.
*Outdoorsman:* (Scout Bonus feat) +2 to Survival and Handle Animal checks and critical range for those skills is now 19-20.
*Track:* (Scout feat) As PHB
*Precise Shot:* (Character 1st) As PHB
*Sharp Shooting:* (Character 3rd) +2 to hit vs. opponents benefiting from partial cover.

*Skills (Total Bonus [# of Ranks + Modifiers] Crit Range):*
Climb +3 [1 rank]
Craft:
 - _Pharmaceuticals_ +6 [3 Ranks]
Demolitions +4 [1 rank]
Hide +10 [8 Ranks]
Knowledge:
 - _Current Events_ +5 [2 Ranks]
 - _Earth and Life Sciences_ +7 [4 Ranks]
 - _Tactics_ +7 [4 Ranks]
Listen +10 [8 Ranks]
Move Silently +12 [8 Ranks + 2 Class]
Search +11 [8 ranks]
Spot +10 [8 Ranks]
Survival +14 [8 ranks]
 - _Mountains_ +8 [4 Ranks +2 Class +2 Feat, +2 Navigate only] (Crit 19-20)
 - _Forests_ +8 [4 Ranks +2 Class +2 Feat, +2 Navigate only] (Crit 19-20)
Treat Injury (first aid): +8 [4 Ranks +2 Class] (Crit 19-20)

*Languages:* English (Native), Gaelic (Native), + two more (Native)

*Equipment:*
Winchester 94	
Pathfinder
First aid kit
Multipurpose tool
Backpack: Standard
Binoculars: Standard
Compass	
Flashlight: Standard
Tactical Map
Mesh vest
Rope
Sleeping bag
Trail rations
50 .444 shells
50 .22 bullets

*Stargate Standard Bundle:*
Standard fatigues (3 sets in your choice of terrain colors), combat boots, caps, load bearing harnesses, magnetic compasses, canteens, flashlight, 5 days MRE’s, tactical deployment vest, tactical radio, and FN P90 with a standard sling and 150 rounds of ammo, and a weatherproof seabag. 

*Survival Bundle:*
The survival gear includes a climbing kit with tools, survival kit, binoculars, 100 ft rope, 5 glow sticks, survival knife, Standard side arm (Berretta 92F)

*Description:* .

*Personality:* .

*History:* .


----------



## Keia (Jan 12, 2004)

*Next - Jeremiah Grayson (updated)*

*Jeremiah Grayson
Explorer 2*
_Non-Comm [Diplomatic Corps]_

*Age:* 22
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 5'11"
*Weight:* 175 lbs
*Eyes:* Hazel
*Hair:* Short Brown
*Skin:* Darkly tanned

*Nationality:* American
*Current Residence:* Choctaw, Ok.
*Current Work:* Code Tinker, Tinker AFB
*Religion:* Agnostic
*Allegiance:* Friends

*Action Dice:* 3 (d4)
*Inspiration:* 4 [2 Wis + 2 Level]
*Education:* 4 [2 Wis + 2 Level]
*Experience:* 1,000 xps [Need 3,000 for 3rd]

*STR:* 14 +2
*DEX:* 14 +2
*CON:* 14 +2
*INT:* 18 +4
*WIS:* 14 +2
*CHA:* 20 +5

*Hit Dice:* 12 + 1d10 + 4
*Vitality:* 22  *Wounds:* 14
*Defense (Armor):* 12 [10 + 2 Dex + 0 Armor]
*Defense (Class):* 13 [10 + 2 Dex + 1 Class]
*Initiative:* +4 [2 Dex + 2 Class]
*BAB:* +1
*Melee:* +3
*Ranged:* +3
*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +4 [2 Base + 2 Con]
*REFL:* +5 [3 Base + 2 Dex]
*WILL:* +4 [2 Base + 2 Wis]

*Save Conditionals:* none

*Attacks-Weapons*:
*Pistol 1* +3, 1dX (20)

*Attack conditionals:* none.

*Class / Specialty Abilities:*
*Diplomat core:* Diplomacy is always a class skill
*Diplomat core:* +1 Class Bonus +1/5 lvls to Cultures and Diplomacy
*Diplomat core:* Bonus skill points of 4 + 1 per level
*Diplomat core:* Gain Persuasive feat.
*Obsessive (Explorer Core):* When spending an action die on Intelligence check add ¼ Explorer class levels to threat range.
*Direction Sense (Explorer):* +2 Class bonus +1/4 Explorer lvls to Navigate, also don’t need to spend an action die to activate a critical for such checks.
*All over the World (Explorer 1st):* Gain World Traveler feat
*Bookworm (Explorer 2nd):* Reduce research time of 5 minutes or more by 50%.
*Rough Living (Scout):* +2 Natural Armor bonus to AC (+4 at 11th), +2 to environmental saves.

*Feats:*
*Armor Proficiency *(light,)
*Weapon Group Proficiency *(Melee, Handgun)
*Persuasive (Diplomat Core):* +2 to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Intimidate checks and critical range for those skills is now 19-20.
*World Traveler:* (Explorer Bonus feat) +2 to Culture, Language and First Aid checks and critical range for those skills is now 19-20.
*Outdoorsman:* (Scout Bonus feat) +2 to Survival and Handle Animal checks and critical range for those skills is now 19-20.
*Unlocked Potential:* (Character 1st) Increase maximum skill ranks for one skill (Languages) by three.

*Skills (Total Bonus [# of Ranks + Modifiers] Crit Range):*
Bluff +9 [2 ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
Computer Use +8 [4 ranks]
Cryptography +9 [5 ranks]
Cultures +4 [0 ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 18-20)
Diplomacy +11 [4 ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 18-20)
First aid: +4 [0 Ranks +2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
Gather Information +9 [4 ranks]
Intimidate +7 [0 ranks +2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
Hide +10 [8 Ranks]
Knowledge:
 - _History_ +9 [5 Ranks]
 - _Philosophy / Theology_ +8 [4 Ranks]
Languages +14 [8 ranks +2 feat]
Listen +6 [4 Ranks]
Sense Motive (cc) +4 [4 (1/2) ranks]
Spot +7 [5 Ranks]

*Languages:* 
 - _Native: _English, German, Romanian, Swahili, Iraqi
 - _Fluent: _Cheyenne, Gaelic, Armenian, Mandarin, Hindi, Latin, Sumerian, Cuneiform, Arabic (Egyptian)

*Personal Equipment:*
- Contractor's field bag , 4 lbs
- Portable digital video recorder , 7 lb
- Notebook 0.5 lbs,
- Scanner (2) 1 lbs (0.5 each)

*Stargate Standard Bundle:*
Standard fatigues (3 sets in your choice of terrain colors), combat boots, caps, load bearing harnesses, magnetic compasses, canteens, flashlight, 5 days MRE’s, tactical deployment vest, tactical radio, and Beretta 92F with a standard side holster and 45 rounds of ammo, and a weatherproof seabag. 

*Survival Bundle:*
The survival gear includes a climbing kit with tools, survival kit, binoculars, 100 ft rope, 5 glow sticks, and survival knife

*Description:* .

*Personality:* .

*History:* .


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 12, 2004)

Keia
Would you like us to insert the new stats into our old character posts on the Roster thread?

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Jan 12, 2004)

*next - Andreev Ilianov*

*Andreev Josef Ilianov**
Scientist 3 / Pointman 2*
_Non-Comm [Russian Air Force Macro/ Air Force officer Micro]_

*Age:* 41
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6'0"
*Weight:* 190 lbs
*Eyes:* Light Blue
*Hair:* Grey
*Skin:* White

*Nationality:* Russian
*Current Residence:* Orlando, Florida
*Current Work:* NASA Consultant, Independent Contractor
*Religion:* Atheist
*Allegiance:* Specifically, whatever organization provides him with work. In a broader sense, whatever he does is for the sake of science and discovery - for the advancement and betterment of mankind.

*Action Dice:* 3 (d4)
*Inspiration:* 6 [1 Wis + 5 Level]
*Education:* 6 [1 Wis + 5 Level]
*Experience:* 11,000 xps [Need 15,000 for 6th]

*STR:* 10 +0
*DEX:* 16 +3
*CON:* 14 +2
*INT:* 18 +4
*WIS:* 12 +1
*CHA:* 11 +0

*Hit Dice:* 10 + 3d8 + 2d10 + 10
*Vitality:* 45  *Wounds:* 14
*Defense (Armor):* 13 [10 + 3 Dex + 0 Armor]
*Defense (Class):* 18 [10 + 3 Dex + 5 Class]
*Initiative:* +8 [3 Dex + 5 Class]
*BAB:* +2
*Melee:* +2
*Ranged:* +5
*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +5 [3 Base + 2 Con]
*REFL:* +6 [3 Base + 3 Dex]
*WILL:* +7 [6 Base + 1 Wis]

*Save Conditionals:* none.

*Attacks-Weapons*:
*Pistol 1* +5, 1dX (20)
*Unarmed 1* +2, 1dX (20)

*Attack conditionals:* +1 Att/+1 Dmg w/in one range increment.

*Class / Specialty Abilities:*
*‘Air Force’ Macro:* 2 Cross class skills +1/4 lvls are considered class skills.
*‘Air Force Officer’ Micro:* Pilot is always a class skill.
*‘Air Force Officer’ Micro:* +1 Class Bonus +1/4 lvls to Bureaucracy and Pilot.
*Professor (Scientist Core):* As a free action, spend an action die to grant the benefits of any skill feat to each member of the team.
*Learned (Scientist):* +1 skill point per Scientist class level for Knowledge skills only.
*Phd (Scientist):* One intelligence based skill’s maximum skill ranks are 10 + character level, no feats can increase this maximum further.
*Improvise (Scientist):* +2 Competence bonus to all repair skills checks (in Computer, Electronics, Mechanics).
*Versatile (Pointman):* 6 cross class skills become class skills when added Pointman class levels only (6 more skills).
*Assistance (Pointman):* Reduce time to complete a task of another by one half the standard time.

*Feats:*
*Armor Proficiency *(light, medium)
*Weapon Group Proficiency *(Melee, Handgun, Rifle)
*Charmer (AFO bonus style feat):* +1 to Charisma based checks against non-player characters who are neutral or better in reaction and threat range is increased to 18-20.
*Scholarly:* (Scientist feat) +2 to Concentrate and Knowledge checks and critical range for those skills is now 19-20.
*Speed Demon:* (Character 1st) +2 to Boating, Drive and Pilot checks and critical range for those skills is now 19-20.
*Point Blank Shot:* (Character 3rd) +1 to attack and damage within one range increment.

*Skills (Total Bonus [# of Ranks + Modifiers] Crit Range):*
Appraise +4 [2 ranks]
Boating +5 [0 ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
Bureaucracy +10 [8 ranks + 2 class]
Computer Use +8 [4 ranks]
Concentration +5 [1 rank +2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
Demolitions +8 [4 ranks]
Diplomacy +2 [2 ranks]
Drive +13 [8 ranks +2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
Electronics +12 [8 ranks]
Escape Artist +6 [3 ranks]
Hide +5 [2 ranks]
Knowledge:
 - _Physical Sciences_ +10 [4 ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
 - _Streetwise_ +7 [1 rank + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
 - _Technology_ +10 [4 ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
Language +5 [1 ranks]
Listen +5 [4 ranks]
Mechanics *(Phd)* +19 [15 ranks]
Move Silently +5 [2 ranks]
Pilot +13 [8 ranks + 2 Feat + 2 class] (Crit 19-20)
Search +10 [6 ranks]
Sense Motive +3 [2 ranks]
Spot +7 [6 Ranks]

*Languages:* Russian (Native), English (Native), German + two more (Native) + one more(Fluent)

*Equipment:*
- Bottles (3) of Russian Vodka
- Compass .5lbs 
- Binoculars 2lbs
- Casual Clothes 2lbs
- Pocket Knife 1lbs
- Contractor's Field Bag 2lbs
- Flashlight/Penlight .5lbs
- Cell Phone
- Fatigues (NASA Jumpsuit) 3lbs
- Overcoat 3lbs
- Ruger Servics Six Revolver 2lbs 
- Digital Camera .5lbs 
- PDA (loaded w/ Starcharts and Files) .5lbs

*Stargate Standard Bundle:*
Standard fatigues (3 sets in your choice of terrain colors), combat boots, caps, load bearing harnesses, magnetic compasses, canteens, flashlight, 5 days MRE’s, tactical deployment vest, tactical radio, and FN P90 with a standard sling and 60 rounds of ammo, and a weatherproof seabag. 

*Survival Bundle:*
The survival gear includes a climbing kit with tools, survival kit, binoculars, 100 ft rope, 5 glow sticks, survival knife, Standard side arm (Berretta 92F)

*Description:* .

*Personality:* .

*History:* .


----------



## Keia (Jan 12, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Keia
> Would you like us to insert the new stats into our old character posts on the Roster thread?
> 
> Nuke




You can, as you'll be using these stats from this point forward.  I would like someone to add weights to the bundles, too so I have some idea of the weight that everyone is carrying.

Keia

ps. yours is on the way soon!


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 12, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> ps. yours is on the way soon!




No problem!  
I am having fun checking out the rest of the conversions!!

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Jan 12, 2004)

*And now . . . Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

*Craig Russell Durant**
Pointman 1 / Soldier 4 / Officer*
_Lt. Commander [Navy Macro/ SEALs Micro]_

*Age:* 36
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6'0"
*Weight:* 210 lbs
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Sandy Brown
*Skin:* White

*Nationality:* American
*Current Residence:* Washington, DC
*Current Work:* Naval Special Operations, Lieutenant Commander
*Religion:* Some
*Allegiance:* Belief, country.

*Action Dice:* 4 (d6)
*Inspiration:* 7 [1 Wis + 6 Level]
*Education:* 7 [1 Wis + 6 Level]
*Experience:* 15,000 xps [Need 21,000 for 7th]

*STR:* 14 +2
*DEX:* 16 +3
*CON:* 14 +2
*INT:* 12 +1
*WIS:* 12 +1
*CHA:* 13 +1

*Hit Dice:* 12 + 4d12 + 1d10 + 12
*Vitality:* 66  *Wounds:* 14

*Damage Conditional:* Reduce all physical damage received by one point per hit.

*Defense (Armor):* 13 [10 + 3 Dex + 0 Armor]
*Defense (Class):* 19 [10 + 3 Dex + 6 Class]
*Initiative:* +8 [3 Dex + 5 Class]
*BAB:* +4
*Melee:* +6
*Ranged:* +7
*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +6 [4 Base + 2 Con]
*REFL:* +6 [3 Base + 3 Dex]
*WILL:* +9 [8 Base + 1 Wis]

*Save Conditionals:* none.

*Attacks-Weapons*:
*Sig Sauer P228 * +7, 1dX (20)
*FN P90* +7, 1dX (20)
*Unarmed* +6, 1d6 (20)

*Attack conditionals:* +1 Att/+1 Dmg w/in one range increment. Unarmed attacks do not take -4 to do real damage (M. Arts).

*Class / Specialty Abilities:*
*Navy Macro:* +1 Class Bonus +1/4 lvls to Prof (Military) and Swim.
*Navy SEALs Micro:* +1 Class Bonus +1/4 lvls to Demolitions and Move Silently.
*Generous (Pointman Core):* May spend an Action Die to affect another’s result within line of sight.
*Versatile (Pointman):* 6 cross class skills become class skills when added Pointman class levels only (Escape Artist, Gather Information, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Search).
*Damage Reduction (Soldier 2nd): *Reduce all damage received by one point.
*Armor Use (Soldier 4th): * Defense bonus when wearing armor is increased by +1 and armor check penalty is reduced by 1.
*Encouragement (Officer core):* Increase Action Die results by 1/3 Officer level or +1 minimum.
*Tactics (Officer 1st):* +2 Morale bonus to all skill checks for Cha mod (1) ally to accomplish a task.

*Feats:*
*Armor Proficiency *(light, medium, heavy)
*Weapon Group Proficiency *(Hurled, Melee, Handgun, Rifle, Tactical)
*Athletic (Navy SEAL feat):* +2 to Climb, Sport and Swim checks and critical range for those skills is now 19-20.
*Persuasive:* (Character 1st) +2 to Bluff, Diplomacy and Intimidate checks and critical range for those skills is now 19-20.
*Point Blank Shot:* (Soldier 1st) +1 to attack and damage within one range increment.
*Hard Core:* (Character 3rd) +1 to Charisma checks for NPCs neutral or worse and increased Critical to 18-20 on disposition checks.
*Martial Arts:* (Soldier 3rd) Damage of 1d6 on unarmed, no -4 to do real damage w/unarmed, and critical threat of 20 on unarmed attacks.
*Dodging Basics:* (Character 6th) Once per round _Deflect Attack:_Reflex save vs. Hurled, Melee, Exotic Weapon to deflect, and _Flying Back Flip: _Opponent’s melee miss allows character to make immediate 5’ adjustment away from foe.


*Skills (Total Bonus [# of Ranks + Modifiers] Crit Range):*
Bluff +4 [1 rank + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
Bureaucracy +5 [4 ranks]
Climb +6 [2 ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
Computer Use +2 [1 rank]
Demolitions +4 [1 rank + 2 feat]
Diplomacy +11 [8 ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
First Aid +2 [1 rank]
Gather Information +5 [4 ranks]
Hide +6 [3 ranks]
Intimidate +7 [4 ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
Knowledge:
 - _History_ +3 [2 ranks]
 - _Tactics_ +3 [2 ranks]
Language +2 [1 ranks]
Listen +6 [5 ranks]
Move Silently +8 [3 ranks + 2 class]
Profession (military) +3 [0 ranks + 2 class]
Search +10 [6 ranks]
Sense Motive +7 [6 ranks]
Spot +6 [5 Ranks]
Swim +7 [1 rank + 2 class + 2 feat]
Tumble +4 [1 rank]

*Languages:* English (Native), Russian (Native) + Farsi (Fluent)

*Equipment:*
Oversized Range Pack
Fatigues
Dress Uniform
Fatigue Jacket
Duct Tape
Hand Cuffs/Zip-Ties
Lockpick 
Chem. Light Sticks (10)
Compass
Mesh Vest
Bolt Cutters 
Leather Jacket 
Casual Clothes 
Photojournalist Vest
Cell Phone 
Multipurpose Tool 
Flashlight/Penlight 
K-Bar knife [MASTERWORK +1] 
Holster/Hip 
Holster/Concealed Carry 

Sig Sauer P228 
 - [Damage 2d6, Critical 20, Type Ballistic, Range 30, Rate S, Size Small, Restriction Lic+1, Caliber 9mm, Length 7 in, Weight 2lb, Magazine 13 Rounds, Also grants a +1 circumstance bonus to Sleight of Hand checks to conceal the weapon]
 - 1 additional [13 round) magazines

*Stargate Standard Bundle:*
Standard fatigues (3 sets in your choice of terrain colors), combat boots, caps, load bearing harnesses, magnetic compasses, canteens, flashlight, 5 days MRE’s, tactical deployment vest, tactical radio, and FN P90 with a standard sling and 60 rounds of ammo, and a weatherproof seabag. 

*Survival Bundle:*
The survival gear includes a climbing kit with tools, survival kit, binoculars, 100 ft rope, 5 glow sticks, survival knife

*Description:* .

*Personality:* .

*History:* .


----------



## Keia (Jan 12, 2004)

*Up next . . . Lucas Fisher (who has the best AC!!)*

*Lucas Fisher**
Scout 4*
_Non-Comm [NID Macro/ Marine Recruit Micro]_

*Age:* 26
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6'1"
*Weight:* 145 lbs
*Eyes:* Brown
*Hair:* Brown
*Skin:* Tanned

*Nationality:* American
*Current Residence:* Boston, Mass.
*Current Work:* Survival Consultant
*Religion:* Agnostic
*Allegiance:* Environmental conservation, United States

*Action Dice:* 3 (d4)
*Inspiration:* 8 [4 Wis + 4 Level]
*Education:* 8 [4 Wis + 4 Level]
*Experience:* 6,000 xps [Need 10,000 for 5th]

*STR:* 14 +2
*DEX:* 14 +2
*CON:* 16 +3
*INT:* 14 +2
*WIS:* 19 +4 [includes +1 for 4th]
*CHA:* 10 +0

*Hit Dice:* 13 + 3d10 + 7 + 12
*Vitality:* 52  *Wounds:* 16
*Defense (Armor):* 18 [10 + 3 Dex + 2 Specialty + 2 Natural + 1 Dodge (Tumble 5 ranks) + 0 Armor]
*Defense (Class):* 24 [10 + 3 Dex + 2 Specialty + 2 Natural + 1 Dodge (Tumble 5 ranks) + 6 Class]
*Initiative:* +6 [3 Dex + 3 Class]
*BAB:* +3
*Melee:* +5
*Ranged:* +6
*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +7 [4 Base + 3 Con]
*REFL:* +4 [2 Base + 2 Dex]
*WILL:* +7 [1 Base + 4 Wis + 2 Feat]

*Save Conditionals:* none.

*Attacks-Weapons*:
*Winchester 94 * +6, 1dX (20)
*Beretta 92F * +6, 1dX (20)

*Attack conditionals:* +1d6 sneak attack within one range increment.

*Class / Specialty Abilities:*
*NID Macro:* +1 Specialty Bonus +1/4 lvls to Defense.
*Marine Recruit Micro:* +4 Specialty Bonus +1/lvl to Vitality.
*Trailblazer (Scout Core):* May spend an Action Die to give all teammates the benefits or any one terrain feat the scout possesses for the scene.
*Stalker (Scout):* +1 skill point per Scout lvl for Survival only.
*Rough Living (Scout):* +2 Natural Armor bonus to AC (+4 at 11th), +2 to environmental saves.
*Sneak Attack (Scout):* +1d6 sneak attack within one range increment (same conditions as PHB)

*Feats:*
*Armor Proficiency *(light, medium, heavy)
*Weapon Group Proficiency *(Hurled, Melee, Handgun, Rifle)
*Iron Will (Marine Recruit feat):* +2 Willpower saves.
*Outdoorsman:* (Scout Bonus feat) +2 to Survival and Handle Animal checks and critical range for those skills is now 19-20.
*Track:* (Scout feat - terrain) As PHB
*Mountain Training:* (Character 1st -terrain) +2 with all mountain terrain checks and Climb checks, -1/lvl falling damage, more.
*Alertness:* (Character 3rd) +2 to Listen, Search and Spot checks and critical range for those skills is now 19-20.

*Skills (Total Bonus [# of Ranks + Modifiers] Crit Range):*
Balance +4 [2 rank]
Climb +11 [7 ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
First Aid +11 [7 ranks]
Handle Animal +6 [4 ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
Hide +4 [2 ranks]
Listen +13 [7 ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
Move Silently +4 [2 ranks]
Search +8 [4 ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
Spot +13 [7 Ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
Survival +13 [8 ranks] (Crit 19-20)
 - _Mountains_ +15 [7 Ranks +2 Class +2 Feat] (Crit 19-20)
Swim +8 [6 ranks]
Tumble +7 [5 ranks]

*Languages:* English (Native), Russian (Native) + Farsi (Fluent)

*Equipment:*
Backpack
- Climbing gear
- Compass
- Flashlight (standard)
- Portable stove
- Rope (150')
- Sleeping bag
- Tent (2-person dome)
- Trail rations (12)
Worn/Carried
- Casual clothes
- Winchester 94
- 40 .444 rounds

*Stargate Standard Bundle:*
Standard fatigues (3 sets in your choice of terrain colors), combat boots, caps, load bearing harnesses, magnetic compasses, canteens, flashlight, 5 days MRE’s, tactical deployment vest, tactical radio, and Beretta 92F with a side holster and 45 rounds of ammo, and a weatherproof seabag. 

*Survival Bundle:*
The survival gear includes a climbing kit with tools, survival kit, binoculars, 100 ft rope, 5 glow sticks, survival knife

*Description:* .

*Personality:* .

*History:* .


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 13, 2004)

I really like the SG-1 version of Durant!  Thanks Keia!
I also like the uniform 'character sheets,'  they simply look great.  Very nice and neat and orderly.
Very impressive.

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Jan 13, 2004)

*And . . . Lt. Luther Donovan, Sniper/Field Medic*

*Luther Donovan**
Soldier 4 / Scout 1*
_Lieutenant [Navy Macro/ Para-Rescue Micro]_

*Age:* 30
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 5'10"
*Weight:* 195 lbs
*Eyes:* Green
*Hair:* Brown
*Skin:* lightly tanned

*Nationality:* American
*Current Residence:* Little Creek, Virginia
*Current Work:* Sniper/Medic for SEAL Team 2
*Religion:* 
*Allegiance:* God and Country

*Action Dice:* 3 (d4)
*Inspiration:* 7 [2 Wis + 5 Level]
*Education:* 7 [2 Wis + 5 Level]
*Experience:* 11,000 xps [Need 15,000 for 6th]

*STR:* 14 +2
*DEX:* 18 +4
*CON:* 12 +1
*INT:* 14 +2
*WIS:* 15 +2
*CHA:* 10 +0

*Hit Dice:* 13 + 3d12 + 1d10 + 5
*Vitality:* 52  *Wounds:* 12

*Damage Conditional:* Reduce all physical damage received by one point per hit.

*Defense (Armor):* 14 [10 + 4 Dex + 0 Armor]
*Defense (Class):* 19 [10 + 4 Dex + 5 Class]
*Initiative:* +8 [4 Dex + 4 Class]
*BAB:* +4
*Melee:* +7
*Ranged:* +8
*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +5 [4 Base + 1 Con]
*REFL:* +6 [2 Base + 4 Dex]
*WILL:* +6 [4 Base + 2 Wis]

*Save Conditionals:* +2 vs. environmental hazards

*Attacks-Weapons*:
*Rifle 1* +8, 1dX (20)
*Rifle 2* +8, 1dX (20)

*Attack conditionals:* 2 Action Dice on Attacks, +1 Att/+1 Dmg w/in one range increment, No -4 penalty when shooting into melee, Aiming gives +2 to hit, not +1, Bracing gives +3 to hit, not +2, when taking an aim action – brace as a free action.

*Class / Specialty Abilities:*
*Navy Macro:* +1 Specialty bonus +1/4 lvls to Profession (Military) and Swim.
*Para-Rescue Micro:* +1 Specialty Bonus +1/4 lvls to First Aid and Spot.
*Accurate (Soldier Core):* When spending an action die on Attacks, Str or Con checks, use 2 dice instead of just one.
*Damage Reduction (Soldier 2nd): *Reduce all damage received by one point.
*Armor Use (Soldier 4th): * Defense bonus when wearing armor is increased by +1 and armor check penalty is reduced by 1.
*Stalker (Scout):* +1 skill point per Scout lvl for Survival only.

*Feats:*
*Armor Proficiency *(light, medium, heavy)
*Weapon Group Proficiency *(Hurled, Melee, Handgun, Rifle, Tactical)
*Bandage (Para-rescue Micro):* Whenever an action is spent to recover vitality, increase the amount per die by ½ first aid ranks. Also, when refreshing to recover wounds, recover 4 wounds not just 2.
*Point Blank Shot:* (Soldier Bonus feat) +1 to attack and damage within one range increment
*Precise Shot:* (Character 1st) As PHB
*Marksman:* (Character 3rd) Aiming gives +2 to hit, not +1, Bracing gives +3 to hit, not +2.
*Perfect Stance:* (Soldier Bonus 3rd) When aiming as a half-action, bracing is a free action.
*Outdoorsman:* (Scout Bonus feat) +2 to Survival and Handle Animal checks and critical range for those skills is now 19-20.

*Skills (Total Bonus [# of Ranks + Modifiers] Crit Range):*
Craft:
 - _Pharmaceuticals_ +6 [4 ranks]
First Aid +12 [8 ranks + 2 Class]
Handle Animal +2 [0 ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
Hide +8 [4 Ranks]
Knowledge:
 - _Earth and Life Sciences_ +3 [1 rank]
 - _History_ +3 [1 ranks]
 - _Tactics_ +3 [1 ranks]
 - _Technology_ +3 [1 rank]
Listen +5 [3 ranks]
Move Silently +8 [4 ranks]
Profession (Military) +5 [1 rank + 2 Class]
Search +5 [3 ranks]
Spot +10 [6 Ranks + 2 Class]
Survival +10 [6 ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
 - _Jungle_ +7 [3 Ranks +2 Feat] (Crit 19-20)
 - _Urban_ +7 [3 Ranks +2 Feat] (Crit 19-20)
Swim +8 [4 ranks + 2 Class]

*Languages:* English (Native), + one more (Native)

*Equipment:*
1 Fatigue Jacket 2lbs 
2 Ghillie Suits (Forest and Desert) 5lbs 
1 Casual Clothes 2lbs 
1 Mesh Vest 7lbs 
1 Duct Tape 1lb 
5 Chemical Light Sticks 1lb 
1 Leg Holster 1lb 
25 Zip-Tie .5lbs 
1 Standard range pack 2lbs 
1 Bolt Cutters 5lbs 
1 penlight .5 
1 Search and Rescue Kit 7lbs 
2 Fatigues (Forest, Desert,) 3lbs 
1 H&K G3 SG/1 13lbs 
5-10 Boxes of 7.62mm ammo

*Stargate Standard Bundle:*
Standard fatigues (3 sets in your choice of terrain colors), combat boots, caps, load bearing harnesses, magnetic compasses, canteens, flashlight, 5 days MRE’s, tactical deployment vest, tactical radio, and FN P90 with a standard sling and 60 rounds of ammo, and a weatherproof seabag. 

*Survival Bundle:*
The survival gear includes a climbing kit with tools, survival kit, binoculars, 100 ft rope, 5 glow sticks, survival knife

*Description:* .

*Personality:* .

*History:* .


----------



## Keia (Jan 13, 2004)

*And finally . . . Professor Lorelai Nguyen*

*Prof. Lorelai Nguyen**
Scientist 3*
_Non-Comm [Civilian Specialist]_

*Age:* 19
*Gender:* Female
*Height:* 5'6"
*Weight:* 110 lbs
*Eyes:* dark brown
*Hair:* black with brown/gold/red highlights
*Skin:* Lightly tanned

*Nationality:* Vietnamese-American
*Current Residence:* Ithaca, NY
*Current Work:* Assistant Professor of Systems Engineering, Cornell University
*Religion:* Agnostic
*Allegiance:* Her motivations, Herself.

*Action Dice:* 3 (d4)
*Inspiration:* 5 [2 Wis + 3 Level]
*Education:* 6 [2 Wis + 3 Level + 1 Class]
*Experience:* 3,000 xps [Need 6,000 for 6th]

*STR:* 12 +1
*DEX:* 16 +3
*CON:* 14 +2
*INT:* 20 +5
*WIS:* 14 +2
*CHA:* 12 +1

*Hit Dice:* 10 + 2d8 + 4
*Vitality:* 26  *Wounds:* 14
*Defense (Armor):* 13 [10 + 3 Dex + 0 Armor]
*Defense (Class):* 16 [10 + 3 Dex + 3 Class]
*Initiative:* +3 [3 Dex + 3 Class]
*BAB:* +1
*Melee:* +2
*Ranged:* +4
*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +3 [1 Base + 2 Con]
*REFL:* +4 [1 Base + 3 Dex]
*WILL:* +5 [3 Base + 2 Wis]

*Save Conditionals:* none.

*Attacks-Weapons*:
*Pistol 1* +4, 1dX (20)
*Unarmed * +2, 1d6 (20)

*Attack conditionals:* Unarmed attacks do not take -4 to do real damage (M. Arts).

*Class / Specialty Abilities:*
*Civilian Specialist Macro:* Any 2 Craft, Profession, or Knowledge are always class skills.  
*Civilian Specialist Macro: *May take a 10 with one Craft, Profession or Knowledge skill.  May add an additional skill every five levels.
*Civilian Specialist Macro:* +1 Specialty Bonus +1/4 lvls to Education checks.
*Professor (Scientist Core):* As a free action, spend an action die to grant the benefits of any skill feat to each member of the team.
*Learned (Scientist):* +1 skill point per Scientist class level for Knowledge skills only.
*Phd (Scientist):* One intelligence based skill’s maximum skill ranks are 10 + character level, no feats can increase this maximum further.
*Improvise (Scientist):* +2 Competence bonus to all repair skills checks (in Computer, Electronics, Mechanics).

*Feats:*
*Armor Proficiency *(light)
*Weapon Group Proficiency *(Melee, Handgun)
*Mathematical Genius (Civilian Spec. bonus feat):* +2 to Computers and Cryptography checks and critical range for those skills is now 19-20.
*Scholarly:* (Scientist feat) +2 to Concentrate and Knowledge checks and critical range for those skills is now 19-20.
*Alertness:* (Character 1st) +2 to Listen, Search, and Spot checks and critical range for those skills is now 19-20.
*Martial Arts:* (Character 3rd) Damage of 1d6 on unarmed, no -4 to do real damage w/unarmed, and critical threat of 20 on unarmed attacks.

*Skills (Total Bonus [# of Ranks + Modifiers] Crit Range):*
Computer Use +13 [6 ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
Concentration +4 [0 rank +2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
Craft:
 - _Chemical_ +7 [2 ranks]
 - _Pharmaceuticals_ +6 [1 rank]
Cryptography +13 [6 ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
Cultures +4 [2 ranks]
Demolitions +11 [6 ranks]
Electronics +9 [4 ranks] 
Knowledge:
 - _Behavioral Sciences_ +8 [1 rank + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
 - _Earth and Life Sciences_ +13 [6 ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
 - _History_ +8 [1 rank + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
 - _Physical Sciences_ +13 [6 ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
 - _Technology_ *Phd* +20 [13 ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
Language +6 [1 ranks] 
Listen +10 [6 ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
Mechanics +9 [4 ranks]
Profession (Professor) +6 [4 ranks]
Search +13 [6 ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
Spot +10 [6 Ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)

*Languages:* 
_Native:_ English, Vietnamese, Latin, German, Arabic 
_Fluent:_ Japanese

*Equipment:*
Leather Jacket, 4 lbs
Mesh Vest, 7 lb, max weight 40 lbs
- Flashlight, penlight 0.5 lbs, 
- Pepper spray (2) 1 lbs (0.5 each)
- Cellular modem 1 lbs
- Taser 2 lbs
- Lockpick Set, 1 lb
- Multipurpose tool, 0.5 lb 
- Digital audio recorder, 1 lb
- Digital camera 0.5 lbs
- Cell phone 
Aluminum travel Case,, 5 lb, max weight 10 lbs
- Computer, notebook (4 upgrades) 5 lbs, +4 to computer use
- Printer, 3 lbs,
- Scanner, 3 lbs,
Backpack, 3lbs, max weight 60 lbs
- First Aid Kit, 3 lbs

*Stargate Standard Bundle:*
Standard fatigues (3 sets in your choice of terrain colors), combat boots, caps, load bearing harnesses, magnetic compasses, canteens, flashlight, 5 days MRE’s, tactical deployment vest, tactical radio, and a weatherproof seabag. 

*Survival Bundle:*
The survival gear includes a climbing kit with tools, survival kit, binoculars, 100 ft rope, 5 glow sticks, survival knife

*Description:* .

*Personality:* .

*History:* .


----------



## Keia (Jan 13, 2004)

Well . . . 

That wraps up the active players at the present for character sheets.  Questions on how spycraft (which is what Stargate is based on) is run can be asked here.  Another possiblity is to download Spycraft Lite, which is a condensed version of the rules, but it should supply the basics.

Key points:
 - Action dice are used to confirm a critical, or to perform certain abilities, increase your Defense for a round, recover some vitality, etc.

 - Base Attack does not determine the number of attacks you get per round.  You can shoot someone twice in a round at 1st level.  Feats are how the rate of fire is increased.

 - Skill checks can fumble or be a critical success (asuming they are activated, by either the GM [in the case of fumbles], or the player).

 - Initiative is fluid in SG-1.  A refocus action (which takes a half action) increases your initiative count by 5.  And there are similar actions and results of actions which modify initiative. At 30 in the initiative count you may take an additional 1/2 action.  Likewise at 0 or below in the initiative count, you lose an action.


We'll resolve all question here before moving to a brand new OOC thread to celebrate the change to the Stargate SG-1 RPG rules!

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jan 23, 2004)

Okay all,

We've lost Vardeman and Fanog for the time being so I'm looking to recruit two additional players into the game.  However, I would prefer that they run one of the two NPCs remaining with the team . . . 

*Lt. Barry Stewart:* 6'1" male African American, Detroit native, with a pro linebacker body. An Air Force lieutenant currently who was an college star athlete until a knee injury ended his career.  After rehab, he joined the Air Force for a sense of purpose and has found, much much more.  Good spirited and friendly, Stewart is at ease dealing with others from his time dealing with the media and fans while he was a star.  In battle, he is a team player, though he does have a tendency to 'pick his moment' and be daring.  

_In Stargate SG-1, Stewart is Soldier 5 / Bodyguard 1._

*Lt. Chris Reed:* 5'11" female, striking redhead, native of Texas (mild accent).  Also an Air Force lieutenant, she is something of a mystery.  Frequently, she displays skills which are in contrast to what one would expect.  Very observant and dedicated to working with the team, but operates on her own when undirected.  Much more can't be said here, though could be gleamed from reading the IC threads (there are currently two).

_In Stargate SG-1 Reed is 6th lvl as well_


I've gotten some interest by someone to play Stewart, but I will look at other offers.  Requirements are the ability and willingness to post at least daily (other than weekends), detailed descriptive posts, and ability to enter an existing game seemlessly, keeping the two in character as noted thus far.

I'm keeping this in thread currently before changing the title to advertise for characters.

Thanks and keep up the great work,
Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2004)

I kind of like our group small actually.  That way we don't have to wait for people too long, things move fast etc.  The SG teams aren't very large anyway.  I don't think we're missing any key specialties and a few of us with cross-disciplines already can fill in for another in a snap.


----------



## Keia (Jan 23, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> I kind of like our group small actually.  That way we don't have to wait for people too long, things move fast etc.  The SG teams aren't very large anyway.  I don't think we're missing any key specialties and a few of us with cross-disciplines already can fill in for another in a snap.




That's true too.  I really would like the game to move faster . . . A smaller group will also all better group dynamics and interaction.  I am torn . . . because I like some of the interaction I can do via the NPCs as well.

Anyone else have any thoughts?

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 24, 2004)

I agree that a smaller, more streamlined group works better on many levels.  The only thing is that more people bring more diversity to the group.  I don't necessarily like how everyone posts or runs their character (I am sure many of you think that about me =0) !!!)  BUT, it does provide different views and reactions.  
And I think that is good.

Maybe a thought would be if you have someone who has been begging to get into the game, offer them a character.  Otherwise, stick with NPCs for now.

Also, I have gone over the version of Durant you have created and I like him quite a bit.  I have started checking out some of the other characters now and this system really seems to work well.  Thnaks for putting all that work into 'us!'

Nuke


----------



## Jarval (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm happy with the group the way it is, but I'm in no way adverse to adding another PC or two into the mix.  In other words, I'm being total indecisive (very helpful, I know...) so I'm happy with whatever is decided.

I'd like to echo Nuke261's thanks on converting our characters for us.  The Stargate rules seem to cover everyone really rather well, and I'm particularly pleased with the way Lucas has turned out.  He's become quite a bit more durable in his new incarnation, which suits him well


----------



## Calim (Jan 25, 2004)

I for one like the faster posting as i seem to have no life.  I would also like to thank all of you guys for making this a great game especially Keia of course with out whom we would be nowhere


----------



## kid A (Jan 26, 2004)

i'm fine with the way things are.  i guess i wouldn't be opposed to having new people, but things have been moving pretty steadily for the time being, so maybe the change has been for the best.

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Feb 9, 2004)

Bumping here instead of the IC

Looking for actions from topside and and further comments from Kitana et al before I start on the bottom.  Regardless, IC post coming Tuesday Morning.

Keia

ps. very rough week ahead for me.  But I don't way to slow things down.


----------



## Fanog (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey everyone,

I just got an email from Keia over the Yahoogroups, which is kind of funny because I just had time yesterday to read up on the IC thread. It was nice to read how you are all gearing up again, though - in a strange sense - a little sad to see you going without Leonard.  Ah well...

Life is still quite hectic, trying to juggle finishing one study and already having started another. Aargh! I do hope to finish this some time, and I'd love to rejoin then. For all of you, a big thumbs up from the bench, and good luck in getting away from these fire critters alive. 
All the best for now.

Ivo


----------



## Keia (Feb 15, 2004)

Ivo,

Good to have you around still.  Let me know when things get better for ya and I'll try to work ya back into the game.  Take care!

Keia


----------



## Keia (Feb 15, 2004)

I'll be away from my computer for a few more days yet . . . should be back to normal by Thursday (hopefully)

Keia


----------



## Keia (Feb 19, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'll be away from my computer for a few more days yet . . . should be back to normal by Thursday (hopefully)




I'm busy again Friday and it looks like the boards will be down from Friday through Sunday.  Expect posting goodness to commence on Monday . . .

Here's a few hints. . . .

" . . . Glowing creature wreathed in flames, liquid fire dripping and sizzling on the warehouse floor. . . "

" . . . each of the chevrons lit from the crystals within as they were depressed on the DHD . . . "

. . . and the introduction of a new PC (rather an NPC becoming a PC)!!

Catch you all on Monday!!!

Keia


----------



## ajkar (Feb 24, 2004)

*Now assuming the role of Lt Barry Stewart, Ajkar*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> " . . . Glowing creature wreathed in flames, liquid fire dripping and sizzling on the warehouse floor. . . "
> 
> " . . . each of the chevrons lit from the crystals within as they were depressed on the DHD . . . "
> 
> . . . and the introduction of a new PC (rather an NPC becoming a PC)!!




Wow! nothing like jumping right into the fire on my first adventure. I have read all the threads that have been posted and I am starting to get a pretty good feel for all the characters. I definitely have a grasp on the story which is awesome. I hope everyone will bear with me as I assume Lt. Barry Stewart's role and get comfortable in writing in my first PBP game.

Ajkar


----------



## Keia (Feb 24, 2004)

ajkar said:
			
		

> Wow! nothing like jumping right into the fire on my first adventure. I have read all the threads that have been posted and I am starting to get a pretty good feel for all the characters. I definitely have a grasp on the story which is awesome. I hope everyone will bear with me as I assume Lt. Barry Stewart's role and get comfortable in writing in my first PBP game.




Welcome in!  Ajkar is a friend from home that was simply amazed at the pbp possibilities when I told him about them.  Hopefully, I'm up to making his first in play by post experience a good one.

I haven't had much interaction in the OOC forum, lately but I figured I wanted to let everyone know some of my plans.  Those who survive the experience within the warehouse will all level once on the other side of the stargate.  I'm certain the life experiences you've alll had the past few days have been sufficient to bypass any training time you may have needed.

As such, take a look at the characters posted earlier, think about where you want to go with them for next level and any changes you would want to make on things that I have done with them.  I'll help anyone that doesn't have a Stargate book with terms, ideas and suggestions.

Also plan on moving the characters over to the rogue's gallery thread when you're satisifed with them.

In the meantime . . . . 

IC post coming tomorrow am!!


Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 24, 2004)

ajkar said:
			
		

> Wow! nothing like jumping right into the fire on my first adventure. Ajkar




Welcome aboard, Ajkar!
Stewart has been a pretty cool npc so far, you should have some fun with him.
As far as jumping into the fire, well you sure got that right!! Keia likes to keep things hot around here!

Good luck!
Nuke


----------



## Keia (Feb 24, 2004)

True to my word, the action has begun.

Please post any action questions over in this thread, to keep the IC thread as pure as possible.

Here is the map.  The darkened lava pit is the one that was cooling, the big circle is the creature.  The letters denote where you are according to the description.


----------



## Keia (Feb 24, 2004)

As an aside, I'm having some trouble with my Yahoo account so I've changed my e-mail to hotmail temporarily.  As I can't access Yahoo, please send any messages to either hotmail (my default e-mail now for ENWorld) or PM me.

Thanks,
Chris 

ps. any messages to me since wednesday of last week did not get to me.  (Evil, evil yahoo) so please resend.


----------



## Keia (Feb 27, 2004)

Initiatives for the potential upcoming conflict . . . 

*Initiatives: 		Number*
Donovan: 		28
Ilianov: 			26
Durant: 			24
Fisher: 			21
Fallon: 			19
Salamanders: 		19
Stewart: 		16
Nguyen: 			15
Grayson: 		13
Noble Salamander: 	6

I'll try and post actions in the OOC based on the descriptions I get in the IC thread.  If you would like to give your actions here to clarify, feel free!

Keia


----------



## Keia (Feb 27, 2004)

Here are the actions that took place in the first round, with the exception of the salamander:

Donovan:	Dropped gear, drew rifle	
Ilianov:	Drew weapon, turned, spot	
Durant:	Drew weapon, issued orders	
Fisher:	Gathered gear and cat.	
Fallon:	Grabbed Grayson, aimed	
Salamanders:	Emerged from pools	
Stewart:	Drew, readied action	
Nguyen:	Dialed the gate	
Grayson:	Moved 5', relayed message, refocused	

These actions changed the above initiatives as follows: Fallon +2, Grayson +5.  Initiative is fluid and changes based on actions from round to round.


----------



## Calim (Feb 27, 2004)

Do I have that many hit points?


----------



## Jarval (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi Ajkar, good to have you with us.  Especially given the timing of your arrival... 



			
				Calim said:
			
		

> Do I have that many hit points?



Jeremiah's got 22 Vitality point, and 14 Wound points, according to the character sheet found here.  So while he's not in the best of shape any more, he's still with us


----------



## Calim (Feb 27, 2004)

so taking 21 points did exactly what?  I don't have the stargate stuff so I was wondering what is the physical expression of what just happened to this second level character?


----------



## Jarval (Feb 27, 2004)

I think that 21 translates to 13 points of Vitality damage, and 8 points of Wound damage, which reduces Jeremiah down to 9 VP and 6 WP.  That means Jeremiah's fairly badly wounded, but not in danger of dropping dead from the damage.  Of course, all of this is IIRC as I've only had the Stargate book for three days myself.


----------



## Keia (Feb 27, 2004)

Calim said:
			
		

> so taking 21 points did exactly what?  I don't have the stargate stuff so I was wondering what is the physical expression of what just happened to this second level character?




With another hit point of damage (bringing you to 0 vitality), you would be considered fatigued (-2 Str, -2 Dex, no run).  At that same point, the character must make a fortitude save of DC 10 or be stunned from the impact (for 1-6 rds).

For description, I would consider it a glancing blow that you just managed to roll partially with.  You're unwounded (and will recover that vitality damage fully in about 11 hours), but you know you can't take another hit like that . . . maybe it bruised some ribs or something, but nothing long term.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm letting the fire damage not drop directly to wounds for this fight only (the guy would be too tough if it was), but Jarval would have been exactly right.

Good job!  I'm still trying to work out the rules and I've had the book for a couple of months!

Keia


----------



## Jarval (Feb 28, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm letting the fire damage not drop directly to wounds for this fight only (the guy would be too tough if it was), but Jarval would have been exactly right.
> 
> Good job!  I'm still trying to work out the rules and I've had the book for a couple of months!



Thanks   But if I'm honest, I've been using the VP/WP system for rather longer than three days, not least in the Star Wars Iconics, where I've shot people and been shot at rather too often for comfort...


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 28, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Unrelated question here.
I have started listing my character name in the title box on my posts.  I thought it may make things easier to read and keep track of when reading. 

Does anyone have any input on this?  Does it help?  Does it complicate things?  Does it matter?

Just curious.
Nuke


----------



## Keia (Feb 28, 2004)

I don't mind it at all.  I noticed that Ajkar posted Stewart's name as well.  It probably wouldn't hurt to list your name and any current modifier's that are different from your character sheet in the title area.  For example (VP/WP), dodge, etc. when it combat situations.  

Perhaps the remaining action dice for your character as well.  This could be there at all times.

Lt. Commander Craig Durant: 66/14 VP/WP, 4 (d6) AD.

Something along those lines.

Keia


----------



## ajkar (Mar 1, 2004)

First, thanks to all for the warm welcomes, much appreciated.  

Second, I like the titles because my biggest problem right now is connecting the person to the character and it eliminates the problem of reading down through the post until I identify which character is acting.  

Third, Keia! Stewart uses quick draw to auto fire (probably not since he had to move unless Grayson and Rylee have moved closer and he could adjust) If he assessed the situation correctly he will spend an action die for defense and try and 'safeguard' Grayson since he seems in pretty bad shape. By the way Stewart has +1 to hit and damage for 'Point Blank'.  

Fourth, can you make a ruling about cover/suppressive fire vs creatures such as this.


----------



## ajkar (Mar 1, 2004)

SORRY just looked up 9mm and can't autofire so just shoot.


----------



## Keia (Mar 1, 2004)

ajkar said:
			
		

> First, thanks to all for the warm welcomes, much appreciated.
> 
> Second, I like the titles because my biggest problem right now is connecting the person to the character and it eliminates the problem of reading down through the post until I identify which character is acting.
> 
> ...





In short order:  1) happy you're happy . . . most likely kill you in the morning; 2) after seeing it in play I wonder why I haven't asked for it before (great idea Nuke!); 3) both Fallon and Grayson adjusted back somewhat, Stewart can move and fire, spending his action die on defense; 4) Cover fire will have to wait until I get home to review my books tonite.

Post coming up!
Keia


----------



## Keia (Mar 1, 2004)

*Notes for 0740.18 hours*

Notes: Donovan aimed (and braced automatically with perfect stance for a total of +5 to hit). He then used an action die for damage (rolling 2 die as a soldier with 2 & 3, increased to +3 and +4 by Durant’s officer level bonus on action die) as the result for a total of 29 damage (21 from the 2d12+2, +1 for point blank shot, +7 for the action die).  His initiative increased by +3 making him eligible for an extra ½ action next round.

Durant fired two bursts (used 6 bullets, I believe, need to check this when at home), hitting with one and missing with the other.

Fallon fired once and used an action die for damage for a total of 28 damage (17 from the 2d12+2, +10 for action die (one exploded, included officer bonus), +1 point blank shot).

Fisher missed and Stewart barely hit but didn’t do any appreciable damage.  The creature hit Stewart for a total of 19 damage  (of which 6 point was fire, vitality only) and Stewart caught fire.  The tail missed by 1.


----------



## ajkar (Mar 2, 2004)

I would like to spend another action die to protect Barry and whoever is closer to the salamander, Rylee or Jeremiah. OH! and can Barry fight defensively as well? or if it possible, full defend! as long as the salamander doesn't lose interest in attacking Barry. (at least for one more round)


----------



## Keia (Mar 3, 2004)

*Notes for 0740.24 hours*

*Notes:*
Donovan took a single shot, to utilize the improved threat range of the sniper rifle . . . and it paid off in spades with a natural 19.  He used an action die to confirm the critical and another for additional damage (total of 32 damage).  The damage was sufficient to drop the creature in its tracks.  He currently has no action dice, but the big baddie is no more as well.  *Congratulations!!*

Also, Stewart suffered one less point of damage than I indicated previously, due to his 1/- damage reduction from being at least a 2nd level soldier.  

I aborted everyone else’s actions based on what happened with Donovan and Lorelai.

We are still in rounds however, depending on what happens with the little ones.


----------



## kid A (Mar 5, 2004)

nuke261,

you accidentally wrote campbell as entering the stargate in your post, not grayson...  sorry, just trying to clear up some (of my) confusion.    

-kid A


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 5, 2004)

Oh my!  That's not good!
Thanks Kid A!  Good looking out!

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Mar 8, 2004)

Post coming Monday night.  In the meantime, feel free to transfer over your new character sheet into the Rogue's gallery thread.  You can add your respective equipment from the old character as well as your respective bundles indicated earlier.

Also, for those that have Stargate books, everyone but Stewart leveled from their respective encounters leading them through the gate.  Please post whatever additions (class, skill points, feats, etc.) to your character you would like here in this thread.  Also, I'll be starting a new IC thread for the continuation of your mission.

Congratulations everyone and well done.  I've got a great group of players.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 8, 2004)

We leveled!!!
How Cool!!
Guess that means we haven't died!!!  Yet.
I will have my additions shortly.  I need to do some research before I do that.  
Wednesday at the latest.

Nuke


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Keia!  Yay for leveling!  Yay for not dying!

I’d like to go up a level in Scout.  For my 6th level feat, I’d like to take Perfect stance.  

Skills
Climb: +2
First Aid +1
Hide +1
Listen +1
Move Silently +1
Search +1
Spot +1
Survival +1 (PerStalker class benefit)
Tumble +1


----------



## Keia (Mar 9, 2004)

Okay everyone,

I've posted the final post in the it's getting warmer thread.  New thread coming on Wednesday.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 9, 2004)

Keia,
I was going to take a level of Tactician from the System Lords book, but I think I like Pointman better.  

Pointman 2:
_FEAT:_  Assistance 1/2
_Skills: _ 
1 Rank
Diplomacy
Listen
Profession (military)

2 Ranks
Sense Motive
Spot

When I update my character sheet I need to add the Feats for Soldier at 2nd and 4th.  They seem to have been left out.  

I also noticed in the Rogue's Gallery Roster that myself and Ajkar are the only Stargate characters listed, everyone else is still Modern.

Nuke


----------



## MadThinker (Mar 9, 2004)

Keia,

I don't have the book.  Can you just update Donovan for me?

-Madthinker


----------



## kid A (Mar 9, 2004)

keia and nuke261,

i just updated my character to the new "stargate" version in the active roster.  just fyi.

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Mar 9, 2004)

MadThinker said:
			
		

> Keia,
> 
> I don't have the book.  Can you just update Donovan for me?
> 
> -Madthinker





Will do, I was looking at Either Field medic or Sniper for Donovan.  Sniper has the better core ability of the two, though Field Medic may be better for the group.

The core ability of Sniper is that when using an action die to increase damage two die are rolled instead of just one.  The core ability of a field medic is that they can stabilize a character while performing the total defense action.

Keia


----------



## MadThinker (Mar 10, 2004)

> Will do, I was looking at Either Field medic or Sniper for Donovan. Sniper has the better core ability of the two, though Field Medic may be better for the group.




Keia,

I think I just want him to be a sniper if that's cool.  Thanks.

-Madthinker


----------



## Keia (Mar 10, 2004)

New IC Thread . . . 

*[Stargate SG-1 RPG] The Enemy of my Friend . . .*


----------



## Jarval (Mar 10, 2004)

I think I'm just going to add another level of Scout to Lucas.  However, I'm hit a few discrepancies when trying to level him up.  I've only had the rule book for a couple of weeks, and I've not read it thoroughly yet, so chances are fairly high that this it just me misinterpreting some aspect of either the character sheet or the rules.


 Lucas has got a +6 Class bonus to his Defence score.  The SGCRB lists the Defence bonus for a 4th level Scout as +2.
 His bonus Vitality points from Constitution at first level may have been counted twice. Lucas' Hit Dice are listed as: 13 + 3d10 + 7 + 12.  I'm guessing the 13 is his 1st level VP (including Con bonus), the 7 the VP gained from his Marine Recruit Micro, and the 12 the bonus VP gained from his Con of 16.
 I'm not sure how many points he's got in Survival, as there are two listings, one general and one for Mountains:
Survival +13 [8 ranks] (Crit 19-20)
 - _Mountains_ +15 [7 Ranks +2 Class +2 Feat] (Crit 19-20)
 
 Like I say, I'm not all that familiar with the rules yet, so if someone could help me sort out these issues, that'd be great 

 Lucas' full Stargate rules character sheet can be found here.  Once I've leveled him up, I'll put the revised character sheet in the Rogues Gallery thread.


----------



## Keia (Mar 10, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Lucas has got a +6 Class bonus to his Defence score.  The SGCRB lists the Defence bonus for a 4th level Scout as +2.
> His bonus Vitality points from Constitution at first level may have been counted twice. Lucas' Hit Dice are listed as: 13 + 3d10 + 7 + 12.  I'm guessing the 13 is his 1st level VP (including Con bonus), the 7 the VP gained from his Marine Recruit Micro, and the 12 the bonus VP gained from his Con of 16.
> I'm not sure how many points he's got in Survival, as there are two listings, one general and one for Mountains:
> Survival +13 [8 ranks] (Crit 19-20)
> - _Mountains_ +15 [7 Ranks +2 Class +2 Feat] (Crit 19-20)




I think I can answer these. I'll start with Vitality, the final number should be 9 rather than 12, however, the total of 52 still applies: 13+7.5+7.5+7.5+7+9= 51.5 or, rounded, 52.

Lucas only has 7 ranks in Survival and all of them are focused in Mountains currently.  So, Survival should be +13 = 7 ranks +4 wisdom + 2 feat for any terrain other than mountains and +15 (as above but with an additional +2 feat for Mountain training) for mountain.

Keia


----------



## Jarval (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks Kia.  We're going with 75% HP at each level after 1st, then?  That was going to be my next question, but you've managed to answer two in one go   Any thoughts on the Class Defence bonus?


----------



## Keia (Mar 11, 2004)

I sent you an E-mail regarding that.

K*e*ia


----------



## Jarval (Mar 11, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> I sent you an E-mail regarding that.
> 
> K*e*ia



 It doesn't seem to have made it to me.  What e-mail address did you use?  My <jarvalf (at) yahoo (dot) co (dot) uk> address is the only one I use now.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 12, 2004)

Lucas is leveled up to 6th.  I'm made the following changes:


+1 rank to Climb, First Aid, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot.
2 ranks in Jump.
+1 rank to Survival from the Scout's Stalker class feature.
The Forest Training feat from the Scout's Bushmaster class feature.

I've got one small problem, however.  Having looked through the Stargate rule book, I can't find any weapons similar to Lucas' Winchester 94.  Any suggestions on damage, range and so on most welcome


----------



## Keia (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm open to suggestions regarding the Winchester.

Also, for those in the scene thus far.  I want (in the OOC thread) an idea of what you going to be doing for the next twenty minutes assuming the following two things:

1. No one else comes through the stargate in that time.

2. No response from Jeremiah

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 12, 2004)

Rylee's gonna try to treat some of the injuries sustained to the team while they were in the warehouse.  Also keeping an eye out for any of the natives of this world.


----------



## kid A (Mar 12, 2004)

andreev will probably try to keep the team members calm and after fifteen to twenty minutes, i'd guess that he'd suggest splitting up the team to search the immediate area for jeremiah and await the rest of the team.  

oh, and he'll definitely take up rylee's offer of medical assistance!   

-kid A


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 12, 2004)

In regards to Jarval's Winchester for Lucas, I could not find any Winchesters in the Spycraft Modern Arms Guide.  The closest I could come up with was the Remington 700.  As far as I could tell it is the same kind of weapon and seems to work with what I imagine Lucas would carry.  So, pending Keia's approval, here is the Remington 700.

Nuke

*Remington Model 700*

Length:  47.64 in
Integral 3.9x telescopic sight
Caliber:  5.56, or 7.62
_5.56_
BP:  25
Recoil:  0
Damage:  4d4
Error:  1
Threat:  19-20
Range:  125
Weight: 13 lbs

_7.62_
BP:  34
Recoil:  0
Damage:  4d4+2
Error:  1
Threat:  18-20
Range:  175
Weight: 13 lbs


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 12, 2004)

I will have my character sheet updated by Sunday.

Nuke


----------



## Jarval (Mar 13, 2004)

Lucas is going to take a quick scout around these new surrounding, looking for any sign of anything living, and more specifically any tracks Jeremiah might have left.

Thanks for the stats, Nuke   4d4 seems like a lot of damage!  How do 5.56 or 7.62 rounds compare with the Winchester's .444 caliber?


----------



## Keia (Mar 13, 2004)

Jarval,

I think Remington 700 might be a bit too much to exchange for the Winchester 94.  The Winchester is a bolt action hunting rifle (according to D20 Modern) or a lever action (according to Spycraft Core book) and the Remington 700 is a sniper rifle.

I'm going to recommend the the generic Lever Action Rifle from the Spycraft Core Book (which has the Winchester 94 as an example)

*Winchester Model 94 (Lever Action Rifle):*
Caliber: .30-.30 (8 shots, no burst, no strafe)
BP: 27
Recoil: 0
Damage: 2d8+2
Error: 1
Threat: 19-20
Range: 80
Weight: 8 lbs


Keia


----------



## Keia (Mar 13, 2004)

*On the IC Thread:*

Remember that each group only has the information that is in their respective post.  Any questions can be asked here or simply tried out in the IC thread.

All will be well . . . yeah, right.


*New OOC Thread on the way:*

Finally, I'll be starting a new OOC thread probably next week as this one is above the mystical 600 post count and is rather cluttered.

Any suggestions on characters, game play, pacing, etc. are desired and appreciated.  Including those who are just reading along.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 13, 2004)

Keia (and Jarval),
The Winchester listed seems much more similar.  Especially for damage purposes.

Nuke


----------



## Jarval (Mar 13, 2004)

Yeah, I'm happier with the generic Lever Action Rifle stats.  Lucas' rifle is very definitely not a sniper rifle.  Unless you're a deer, of course...


----------



## Keia (Mar 13, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm happier with the generic Lever Action Rifle stats.  Lucas' rifle is very definitely not a sniper rifle.  Unless you're a deer, of course...




Then we're all agreed.   Add it to your equipment and character sheet in the rogue's gallery.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Mar 13, 2004)

*Recruitment*

I will be looking for a person to take over KitanaVorr's character, Lorelai Nguyen, for the foreseeable future.  

My requirements are that the person taking over the character:
* Have the ability to post at least daily, 
* Have to ability to write well thought out posts, 
* Maintain the personality and background (at least to start) that Lorelai currently has, 
* The player must be female

If anyone knows of someone that would be interested, please have them post in this thread.  This is *Not* first come first serve.  I'm looking for the best candidate for the story.

Keia


----------



## kid A (Mar 14, 2004)

keia,

i have updated andreev's character sheet to the new "stargate sg-1" sheet, and he has also been leveled up.  as of now, the character sheet appearing in the "active roster" thread is completely current.  

can you check it when you get a chance and let me know of any problems?  thanks!

-kid A


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 14, 2004)

My buddy brought his new digital camera over and while talking about the game we came up with the idea to take these photos.  Hope you like them, I know we had fun taking them!

Photo 1:  Ilianov, Donovan, Durant, Fisher and Stewart
Photo 2: Ilianov, Donovan and Durant

Nuke


----------



## MadThinker (Mar 16, 2004)

Nuke261,

Those look pretty cool.  Donovan looks exactly like I imagine him.

-MadThinker


----------



## ajkar (Mar 16, 2004)

Nuke,

I like it alot saved it and appreciate the effort.

Ajkar


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 16, 2004)

Wow!  Nice work, nuke261!


----------



## Keia (Mar 17, 2004)

Dark Nemesis,

Lucas saw the planes, not Jeremiah . . . or at least, not that you know


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 17, 2004)

Whoops!  Sorry about that.  Made the necessary changes.


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks for the comments on the photos.  Like I said, we had fun.  Donovan and Ilianov looked the most like the characters, I think.  The rest is what we had available.

Nuke


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey Jarval, is Lucas talking or whispering?  Unfortunately, if affects Rylee's response to him.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 19, 2004)

Whispering.  He's picked up on the idea that being noisy might be bad...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 19, 2004)

Excellent!  That makes me happy.


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 19, 2004)

Dark Nemesis, I noticed that Rylee pointed out 6 armored men, but a dozen appeared.  Not sure if it was a typo or if I was missing soemthing.

Everyone,
I will be out of town Friday night through Monday night.  Sorry if this slows things up much, but the roar of Las Vegas is calling!!  See you soon!

Nuke


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 19, 2004)

Ooops, need to correct that.  You know how it is, they don't teach counting in the IRA.    

-DN


----------



## Keia (Mar 20, 2004)

*Recruitment*

I will be looking for a person to take over KitanaVorr's character, Lorelai Nguyen, for the foreseeable future. 

My requirements are that the person taking over the character:
* Have the ability to post at least daily, 
* Have to ability to write well thought out posts, 
* Maintain the personality and background (at least to start) that Lorelai currently has, 
* The player must be female

If anyone knows of someone that would be interested, please have them post in this thread. This is Not first come first serve. I'm looking for the best candidate for the story.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Mar 23, 2004)

Dark Nemesis,

I need you to update your character in the Rogue's gallery and get me the details on your equipment and choice of level.

Keia


----------



## kid A (Mar 23, 2004)

keia,

i know andreev's no linguist, as i mentioned in the post, but would he recognize anything in the jaffa's language that might sound familiar based on the languages he already knows (russian, english, german, latin and arabic)?  

-kid A


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 23, 2004)

Kay.  I posted my choice of level in an earlier message, but I'll get that all organized as soon as possible.


----------



## Keia (Mar 23, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> keia,
> 
> i know andreev's no linguist, as i mentioned in the post, but would he recognize anything in the jaffa's language that might sound familiar based on the languages he already knows (russian, english, german, latin and arabic)?
> 
> -kid A




I can make a roll for you, but it probably wouldn't be successful without the use of an action die, if you want to use one (Xeno-language check DC 25).

Keia


----------



## Keia (Mar 23, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Kay.  I posted my choice of level in an earlier message, but I'll get that all organized as soon as possible.




I remember that,    I just didn't have everything organized in the Rogue's Gallery.  I remember that you had a new sniper rifle and your Winchester 94 (which I believe is the same as Lucas's and was discussed earlier), plus your weapon from SG-1, etc.

Feel free to ask any questions
Keia


----------



## Keia (Mar 23, 2004)

Jarval,

Lucas cannot get into the room get lorelai and get out in a single round (you were starting off twenty feet away in the back room, kneeling at the large hole in the floor).  You can stop before entering the room (keeping out of sight), hearing the words from the Jaffa or you can comtinue your actions.

Keia


----------



## Jarval (Mar 23, 2004)

Lucas will carry on trying to get Lorelai out of harms way.  It's probably the most useful thing he can do as far as he can see, leaving the fighting to the professionals...


----------



## Keia (Mar 23, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Lucas will carry on trying to get Lorelai out of harms way.  It's probably the most useful thing he can do as far as he can see, leaving the fighting to the professionals...




Okay, thanks!!

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey gang!  I made it home!!

Had a great time, but it looks like you all kept pretty busy with the game.  Hope I didn't slow things down very much.  I just made a character post, so consider me back in the game!!

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Mar 26, 2004)

Welcome back nuke261!!!

Also, as you all have probably noticed . . . the interludes are concerning Jeremiah Grayson.  We have found a new player for Jeremiah and I have been bringing him up to speed with the posting and storyline.

Everyone please give Stargate_com a warm welcome!!!

Keia


----------



## kid A (Mar 26, 2004)

stargate_com,

welcome to the game!  you'll have a great time!

-kid A


----------



## kid A (Mar 26, 2004)

keia,

did the jaffa make andreev, rylee, lucas and lorelai drop their weapons before they were transported into orbit?  or do they arrive still holding their weapons?  

also, would the jaffa search them at all?  or would any concealed weapons still be, well, concealed?

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Mar 26, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> did the jaffa make andreev, rylee, lucas and lorelai drop their weapons before they were transported into orbit?  or do they arrive still holding their weapons?
> 
> also, would the jaffa search them at all?  or would any concealed weapons still be, well, concealed?
> 
> -kid A




No they didn't make you drop your weapons. in fact, it didn't seem that they were too concerned about your weapons.  they didn't search you, they just herded and transported.

If you didn't accept being herded, I will change my post based on what you guys do.

Keia


----------



## kid A (Mar 26, 2004)

keia,

no, that's cool. thanks!  i just wanted to know exactly what happened.  

-kid A


----------



## Stargate_Com (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi.  My name is Brett, and I have taken over the writing for Jeremiah Grayson.  Thank you for the welcomes.  I am already having a great time.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Brett!  Welcome!  It's good to have you with us, and I hope you continue to have a good time!


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey Keia,
  It doesn't look like Rylle has any appropriate knowledge skills to figure out who this Myrrdin guy is.  Can she make an inspiration check instead?


----------



## Keia (Mar 27, 2004)

Not a problem . . . I'll start with an education check first because it doesn't require an action die, unless you want to influence the result.  DC for the education check is 24.  Rylee's education check base is +8 + 1d20.

Nevermind the action die, you made the check with a 26.  Feel free to use what information you can come up with on who or what Myrrdin is.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey Brett, welcome aboard!
Looks like you are doing a great job with the character already, very cool.  Our group was starting to shrink a bit, so it is good to have another good player with us.

Hope you enjoy the game!

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Mar 28, 2004)

Nuke,

You do have other fatigues in the seabag.  Though a t-shirt is fine with me.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 28, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Nuke,
> You do have other fatigues in the seabag.  Though a t-shirt is fine with me.
> Keia



Yeah, I guess we do. 
But Stewart and Reed don't have seabags though.  
I will have Durant dig out another shirt later.  More important things to do now than worry about fashion.  
Regardless of what Lorelai would say!

Nuke


----------



## MadThinker (Mar 30, 2004)

Keia, at the end of your post about Donovan, Durant, Reed and Stewart, you have Stewart and Donovan (should be Durant) outside waiting for Reed and Donovan's all clear.  

Have you had a chance to level up Donovan?  I'm just wondering.


----------



## Keia (Mar 30, 2004)

MadThinker said:
			
		

> Keia, at the end of your post about Donovan, Durant, Reed and Stewart, you have Stewart and Donovan (should be Durant) outside waiting for Reed and Donovan's all clear.
> 
> Have you had a chance to level up Donovan?  I'm just wondering.




I'll correct it, thanks!   

As for the level up, I'll work on that today as well.  Should have something posted tomorrow afternoon

Keia


----------



## MadThinker (Mar 30, 2004)

> As for the level up, I'll work on that today as well. Should have something posted tomorrow afternoon




Thanks.  Sorry I don't have the materials for it.  I appreciate the help.


----------



## Keia (Mar 31, 2004)

*Updated Lt. Luther Donovan*

*Luther Donovan**
Soldier 4 / Scout 1 / Sniper 1*
_Lieutenant [Navy Macro/ Para-Rescue Micro]_

*Age:* 30
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 5'10"
*Weight:* 195 lbs
*Eyes:* Green
*Hair:* Brown
*Skin:* lightly tanned

*Nationality:* American
*Current Residence:* Little Creek, Virginia
*Current Work:* Sniper/Medic for SEAL Team 2
*Religion:* 
*Allegiance:* God and Country

*Action Dice:* 4 (d6)
*Inspiration:* 8 [2 Wis + 6 Level]
*Education:* 8 [2 Wis + 6 Level]
*Experience:* 15,000 xps [Need 21,000 for 7th]

*STR:* 14 +2
*DEX:* 18 +4
*CON:* 12 +1
*INT:* 14 +2
*WIS:* 15 +2
*CHA:* 10 +0

*Hit Dice:* 13 + 3d12 + 2d10 + 5
*Vitality:* 60  *Wounds:* 12

*Damage Conditional:* Reduce all physical damage received by one point per hit.

*Defense (Armor):* 14 [10 + 4 Dex + 0 Armor]
*Defense (Class):* 17 [10 + 4 Dex + 3 Class]
*Initiative:* +9 [4 Dex + 5 Class]
*BAB:* +5
*Melee:* +7
*Ranged:* +9
*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +5 [4 Base + 1 Con]
*REFL:* +8 [4 Base + 4 Dex]
*WILL:* +6 [4 Base + 2 Wis]

*Save Conditionals:* +2 vs. environmental hazards

*Attacks-Weapons*:
*Rifle 1* +8, 1dX (20)
*Rifle 2* +8, 1dX (20)

*Attack conditionals:* 2 Action Dice on Attacks, +1 Att/+1 Dmg w/in one range increment, No -4 penalty when shooting into melee, Aiming gives +2 to hit, not +1, Bracing gives +3 to hit, not +2, when taking an aim action – brace as a free action, Range increment is increased by 50%.

*Class / Specialty Abilities:*
*Navy Macro:* +1 Specialty bonus +1/4 lvls to Profession (Military) and Swim.
*Para-Rescue Micro:* +1 Specialty Bonus +1/4 lvls to First Aid and Spot.
*Accurate (Soldier Core):* When spending an action die on Attacks, Str or Con checks, use 2 dice instead of just one.
*Damage Reduction (Soldier 2nd): *Reduce all damage received by one point.
*Armor Use (Soldier 4th): * Defense bonus when wearing armor is increased by +1 and armor check penalty is reduced by 1.
*Stalker (Scout):* +1 skill point per Scout lvl for Survival only.
*Precise (Sniper Core):* when spending an action die on damage, two dice are used instead of one.
*Reposition (Sniper): Gain the Run Feat**

Feats:
Armor Proficiency (light, medium, heavy)
Weapon Group Proficiency (Hurled, Melee, Handgun, Rifle, Tactical)
Bandage (Para-rescue Micro): Whenever an action is spent to recover vitality, increase the amount per die by ½ first aid ranks. Also, when refreshing to recover wounds, recover 4 wounds not just 2.
Point Blank Shot: (Soldier Bonus feat) +1 to attack and damage within one range increment
Precise Shot: (Character 1st) As PHB
Marksman: (Character 3rd) Aiming gives +2 to hit, not +1, Bracing gives +3 to hit, not +2.
Perfect Stance: (Soldier Bonus 3rd) When aiming as a half-action, bracing is a free action.
Outdoorsman: (Scout Bonus feat) +2 to Survival and Handle Animal checks and critical range for those skills is now 19-20.
Far Shot: (Character 6th) Range increment is increased by 50%
Run: (Sniper 1st) Run become x5 rather than x4, jump distances increased 25%.

Skills (Total Bonus [# of Ranks + Modifiers] Crit Range):
Craft:
 - Pharmaceuticals +6 [4 ranks]
First Aid +12 [8 ranks + 2 Class]
Handle Animal +2 [0 ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
Hide +9 [5 Ranks]
Knowledge:
 - Earth and Life Sciences +3 [1 rank]
 - History +3 [1 ranks]
 - Tactics +3 [1 ranks]
 - Technology +3 [1 rank]
Listen +5 [3 ranks]
Move Silently +9 [5 ranks]
Profession (Military) +5 [1 rank + 2 Class]
Search +5 [3 ranks]
Sleight of Hand +6 [2 ranks]
Spot +12 [8 Ranks + 2 Class]
Survival +10 [6 ranks + 2 feat] (Crit 19-20)
 - Jungle +7 [3 Ranks +2 Feat] (Crit 19-20)
 - Urban +7 [3 Ranks +2 Feat] (Crit 19-20)
Swim +8 [4 ranks + 2 Class]
Tumble +6 [2 ranks]

Languages: English (Native), + one more (Native)

Equipment:
1 Fatigue Jacket 2lbs 
2 Ghillie Suits (Forest and Desert) 5lbs 
1 Casual Clothes 2lbs 
1 Mesh Vest 7lbs 
1 Duct Tape 1lb 
5 Chemical Light Sticks 1lb 
1 Leg Holster 1lb 
25 Zip-Tie .5lbs 
1 Standard range pack 2lbs 
1 Bolt Cutters 5lbs 
1 penlight .5 
1 Search and Rescue Kit 7lbs 
2 Fatigues (Forest, Desert,) 3lbs 
1 H&K G3 SG/1 13lbs 
5-10 Boxes of 7.62mm ammo

Stargate Standard Bundle:
Standard fatigues (3 sets in your choice of terrain colors), combat boots, caps, load bearing harnesses, magnetic compasses, canteens, flashlight, 5 days MRE’s, tactical deployment vest, tactical radio, and FN P90 with a standard sling and 60 rounds of ammo, and a weatherproof seabag. 

Survival Bundle:
The survival gear includes a climbing kit with tools, survival kit, binoculars, 100 ft rope, 5 glow sticks, survival knife

Description: .

Personality: .

History: .*


----------



## Keia (Mar 31, 2004)

Mad Thinker,

If you could check the equipment detailed and make certain I'm not missing anything (I think I'm missing your prototype sniper rifle, and I can't find where I detailed it at - could you help with that).

Also,  Add your history, personality and any other details I may have missed and post it in the Rogues Gallery (replacing the existing one there).

Thanks
Keia


----------



## MadThinker (Mar 31, 2004)

Keia, I posted Donovan's updated sheet in the Rogue's Gallery, but I can't find anything about the other rifle except that it was a prototype rifle.


----------



## Carlo (Apr 4, 2004)

Greetings,

      I have been invited by Keia to take over the running of Prof. Lorelai Nguyen.  I look forward to running her and taking part in yet another of Keia's plots.

Carlo,


----------



## Keia (Apr 4, 2004)

Welcome aboard Carlo, glad to have you with us.  You have a difficult character to take over.  I'm certain people will be both happy and sad to see her move from NPC to PC.

Keia


----------



## kid A (Apr 5, 2004)

carlo,

welcome to the team!  hope you survive the experience!    

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Apr 6, 2004)

Having a tough time getting on the website to post my updates (course having them on the other computer doesn't help much either).

I will be updating either late tonite or Wednesday Afternoon.  Apologize for the delay.

Durant, Donovan, Reed and Stewart can interact with Jeremiah freely,  I really didn't have much of an update there.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 8, 2004)

Carlo!

Welcome to the team!
We have an overly diverse group to say the least, but playing Lorelai I guess you already know that!!

Good luck!  I hope you love it as much as we do!

Nuke


----------



## Jarval (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Carlo, welcome aboard.  I think we're all glad to have our favourite professor back with us


----------



## Jarval (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm going to be away from EN World until the 23rd.  Sorry about any problems this might cause, but I've got quite a build up of RL stuff to deal with :\

Hopefully Lucas can just blend into the background until I get back, but if there's any action, feel free to auto-pilot him.  He'll do his best to avoid combat, and try to keep Lorelai from getting shot (working purely on the basis that she's the only one who knows how to get us home...).


----------



## ajkar (Apr 13, 2004)

Hello Carlo, I'm glad you could join us. Look forward to meeting Lorelai as a PC. Hope you enjoy playing her!


----------



## Carlo (Apr 15, 2004)

Ajkar,  Glad to be aboard. Should be fun. I'm beginning to worry about his string of female PC's that keep coming my way    Keia's plots are never boring though.


----------



## Keia (Apr 15, 2004)

Waiting on Ilianov and Nguyen for . . . . Somewhere over the planet update.

Working on the on the planet post, right now.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 19, 2004)

I am signed up for instat notification on all my subscribed threads but, have not gotten any email in a good week.

Anyone else having the same problem?

Nuke


----------



## kid A (Apr 19, 2004)

nuke,

i've been having the same problem.  i haven't recieved notification since last friday or so, and there've been new posts since then...

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Apr 20, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> I am signed up for instat notification on all my subscribed threads but, have not gotten any email in a good week.
> 
> Anyone else having the same problem?




IT was shut off on Friday in hopes of improving the server lag until a new one could be obtained.  Thread below is the discussion of the issue.  The best idea is to go to my account and check subscirptions for the last two days, or whenever you last posted.  It is much easier that waiting on e-mails . . . especially when you've been on the boards frequently since that time any way. . .

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=85293


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks fir the info Keia.  

You are always so well informed!!

        Nuke


----------



## Keia (Apr 20, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Thanks fir the info Keia.
> 
> You are always so well informed!!




'Tis nothing. 

Waiting on posts from Carlo, Kid A, Ajkar, and Nuke before adding anything more.  (Not all are necessary, but I did leave info for each)

*Edit: got Ajkar and Kid A . . . thanks!*


----------



## ajkar (Apr 22, 2004)

That was not very nice Keia! leaving Reed behind like that.
Well for our best chance for surviving this I would like to use an AD for defense. If Reed is still mobile when we get to her I will SAFEGUARD her if we can get to her in one round. If it takes 2 rounds I will SAFEGUARD Durant on the first round and if Reed is still mobile I will SAFEGUARD her on the second. If Reed is not mobile I will SAFEGUARD Durant on all rounds that it takes to get us back to the government building and I have AD left. In all cases I will declare Durant as my WARD to give him a +4 to his Initiative.

Thanks,
ajkar

PS. Hope that is clear enough.


----------



## Keia (Apr 22, 2004)

ajkar said:
			
		

> That was not very nice Keia! leaving Reed behind like that.




I know . . . I made checks for everyone as they rushed to the building and Reed rolled a one . . . and she had the best dexterity of anyone on the team. Sigh!

I'll probably writeup the next post either tonite or tomorrow . . . I'm waiting on Stargate_com to edit his post a bit.

In essense, the swarm is like a fog with regard to visibility (see only 10-15 ft in front of you) and neither Durant, Donovan, you or Grayson can see her from the doorway.  You'd have to hustle down the steps to see if she was there.

Any other action dice spent before I write things up?

Keia

ps.  New OOC thread coming tomorrow . . .


----------



## Carlo (Apr 23, 2004)

Keia,

     Being my first trip onto an alien ship I do believe I'll will dip deeply into science mode. I'd like to start observing and recording (at least mentally, better on lap top) information on equipment I come across. Consider this her default passtime when not occupied with the mission. I suppose this will also make her a bit of a snoop so if you have time try and pass on any oppertunities to get a look at tech/grab a manual/learn a new language. I shall endevor to take advantage of them.

Carlo


----------



## Keia (Apr 23, 2004)

Carlo said:
			
		

> Being my first trip onto an alien ship I do believe I'll will dip deeply into science mode. I'd like to start observing and recording (at least mentally, better on lap top) information on equipment I come across.




Understood . . . though goa'uld are not usually open with their devices or equipment, preferring the mysterious powerful role.  I'll try and include items you may find of interest in the posts, allowing you to bring them up in play.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Apr 23, 2004)

New OOC Thread !! 

(I'll be sifting through this thread to pull out any rules or information that needs added to the new OOC thread in the front - to keep things organized).

Keia


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thread locked on 6/29/04 by Brother Shatterstone


----------

